# NOTD - post all here



## BeautyPsycho (Nov 3, 2008)

I love, love, love nail polish & doing my nails, so I think we need more np threads 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Tell us what you have on your nails today, post a pic or just write it down 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had OPI "Malaga Wine" all day today and I changed it tonight to OPI "Mauve-lous memories"


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

I'm wearing NARS Edelweiss.


----------



## marvlgrl2 (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

I love Malaga Wine, it looks great against fair skin like mine. For a softer look I have Aphrodite's Pink Nightie by OPI. And I've just tried Sephora's Nail Patch (those long wear nail stickers) and I was seriously impressed. A bit challenging to put on your toes but lasted forever and looked pretty darn good without the smell of nail polish and the drying time.


----------



## mskatee (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

Malaga wine is gorgeous!
I am wearing Essie Pama today.


----------



## user79 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

I'm wearing Mavala Organdi, it's such a pretty bronze-pink-orange shade.


----------



## nunu (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

I'm wearing Rimmel 60 seconds in 484 Rapid Ruby. Love it!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

OMG I'm also wearing Malaga Wine today. I have had it on since the weekend though so I'll probably change to something else tonight


----------



## j_absinthe (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

China Glaze Wagon Trail and a spot of Milani's Reddest Red.

I've not been feeling well and haven't been bothered to take the polish off for about 2 weeks or so.


----------



## sharkbytes (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

OPI Vampire State Building...my very favorite and HG nailpolish
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And on my toes, Chanel Madness.


----------



## GreekChick (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

I am currently wearing China Glaze Flying Dragon. It is a neon vampy purple infused with glitter! I love it.


----------



## mskatee (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

I changed mine today from Essie Pama to Laura Mercier Avant Garde. I have nail polish ADD!!!


----------



## user79 (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

I placed an order last night with Head2toe

I got:

China Glaze:
For Audrey, Emerald Sparkle, Ruby Pumps, Mom's Chiffon, Cowgirl Up, Sexagon

OPI:
Kiss on the Chic, Got a Date to-Knight

Color Club:
Art of Seduction

Can't wait to receive my order!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

^^ I'm waiting on Head2toe to get their new OPI stuff so I can go and place a huge order 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I changed my polish to Russian Navy last night. It's also one of my faves, I loved the whole Russian Collection. My favourite after the France collection


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

I <3 this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have on OPI Spiderella from that cute little Halloween set they had.  I still love black nail polish, i can't help it!  Next will be Lincoln Park After Dark than I will move towards browns and reds, I think. Lol, i'm so crazy about nail polish that I like to plan it out!


----------



## Sophia84 (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

I just did my mani with Misa Forbidden Lust!! It's a GORGEOUS deep purple really glossy! Missa has is the best texture hands down!!


----------



## MzEmo (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

Im wearing China Glaze in Long Kiss today for my interview =] Wish me luck!


----------



## GreekChick (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I placed an order last night with Head2toe

I got:

China Glaze:
For Audrey, Emerald Sparkle, Ruby Pumps, Mom's Chiffon, Cowgirl Up, Sexagon

OPI:
Kiss on the Chic, Got a Date to-Knight

Color Club:
Art of Seduction

Can't wait to receive my order!!_

 
Woohoo!!! Sounds exciting!!
I'm wearing Emerald Sparkle right now, it's so beautiful! It's like Ruby Pumps but suspended in a dark green base, it's amazing.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

Im sooo tempted to buy another Emerald Sparkle...I LOVE IT!

I am wearing China Glaze Rodeo Fanatic today.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

Awesome colors, everyone!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm wearing China Glaze "Ravishing, dahling" - it's gorgeous!

Sharkbytes I'm jelaous... I want "Vampire state building"!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MissChievous, I have most of those colors, you'll enjoy them!


----------



## user79 (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

I'm intrigued by Emerald Sparkle, tbh I only bought it bc of the huge hype surrounding it. I've never really tried out green polish so I thought this would be a good one to try with. If I don't like it it will be a good swap item, hehe.

Today I did my nails with ChG - Branding Iron


----------



## Zantedge (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

I'm wearing Russian Navy by OPI.


----------



## kimmy (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

sally hansen ten day no-chip nail colour in surely ivory is on my nails. yum!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

I'm wearing Parlez-vous OPI today. I love the France Collection


----------



## user79 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

Maybelline - Imperial Red

It's a lovely red with gold sheen


----------



## JillBug (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: Notd*


I just finished painting my nails in O.P.I. "Siberian Nights" I love how dark it is and that it is a blue based purple. 
Since taking my acrylics off, I have been able to perfect my nail painting skills with my left hand. lol


----------



## franimal (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

OOOH, I just did mine!

OPI Romeo and Joliet on my fingernails


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

China Glaze "Heart of Africa"


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

I did my nails with OPI You Don't Know Jacques. I need to dig into my older OPI stuff, but ever since the France Collection I haven't been able to go back!


----------



## rachybloom (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

I'm wearing the cult-fave OPI Lincoln Park After Dark.. I wear it pretty much all the time :] Such a perfect dark purple color for my pale skin!


----------



## Rennah (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

I just put on Color Club Jewel Tone Blue. It is sooo gorgeous!

Pic: (Not my nails)


----------



## AudreyNicole (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

I am wearing OPI Do you Lilac it? today and plan to stamp it with the Konad stamper later on


----------



## user79 (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

China Glaze - Emerald Sparkle

I haven't decided if I like it on me or not. The color is pretty and I love the sparkle, but I'm just not sure if green nails is my thing...


----------



## AudreyNicole (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_China Glaze - Emerald Sparkle

I haven't decided if I like it on me or not. The color is pretty and I love the sparkle, but I'm just not sure if green nails is my thing..._

 
IKWYM.  I have it and love to look at it in the bottle.  I love it on other people, but I just don't like green on myself.


----------



## user79 (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_IKWYM.  I have it and love to look at it in the bottle.  I love it on other people, but I just don't like green on myself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I only bought it because of the hype surrounding it on the MUA nailboard, tbh, and I wanted to "branch out" with more unique colors than pinks and reds. I have it on right now, it's nice, but it kinda reminds me of a witch? lol I might put it up for swap if I end up not using it a lot in the future. :/


----------



## Lyssah (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

I'm wearing Aphrodite's Pink Night by OPI..


----------



## thelove4tequila (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_China Glaze - Emerald Sparkle

I haven't decided if I like it on me or not. The color is pretty and I love the sparkle, but I'm just not sure if green nails is my thing..._

 
I just got ES also and I'm in the same boat as you. I kinda like it, I think. I'm not sure if it goes well with my skin tone. I got it because of the hype and I like to wear fun bright colors but I just don't think it works best for me. Oh well. I'll wear it again in the future.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

Oh NOTD for me is OPI Desire. Did I mention I love holos??? OH yeah. I do!!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

wearing OPI Sheer your Toys today. It's a very unique colour IMO, kinda grayish but has lilac in it


----------



## girlstar (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

Dior Black Sequins


----------



## NutMeg (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

OPI Dating a Royal


----------



## kittykit (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

OPI Royal Flush Blush


----------



## user79 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

China Glaze Sexagon!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

I am wearing OPI Dating a Royal topped with China Glaze Fairy Dust


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

OPI's Louvre me Louvre me Not


----------



## NutMeg (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

One coat of OPI Dating a Royal over OPI That's Berry Darling. Cool effect.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

^^ that sounds very hot! Gonna try it tonight


----------



## NutMeg (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

It ends up looking purple from a distance, but when you look at it closer the hot pink shows through in a couple places, and if your nails are long enough to show past the end of your finger the undersides look hot pink. Because Dating a Royal goes on pretty translucent. Depends on if you like that look or not, but clearly I do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Right now, a simple french with a shimmery off white, and my natural nail showing through.


----------



## pdtb050606 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

two coats of OPI "Baby it's cold outside" kind of a black/blue sparkly color, doesn't sound great but I LOVE it on


----------



## AppleDiva (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zantedge* 

 
_I'm wearing Russian Navy by OPI._

 
me too! I love it


----------



## user79 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

china glaze - for audrey


love this tiffany blue color but its a bit too thick, will add thinner next time.

Looks like this:
http://img.makeupalley.com/8/5/8/9/1027167.JPG


----------



## GreekChick (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

I love For Audrey! I keep on getting stares though when I wear it. Yes people it's blue np, so what!
I'm wearing Color Club PowerPlay, bright neon purple!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

I'm wearing OPI An Affair in Red Square (I think that's the name). I don't think this colour gets a lot of love, but it's the perfect red on me


----------



## ClaireAvril (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

ooo 
I have OPI Yes...I can-can from the france collection.

Did a really jacked up application though..


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

I found this avon nail polish at my grandma's house. it's called brown pearl and it soo pretty. it has red sparkles in the light. thats what i am wearing today


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

wearing OPI Tickle my France-y. It's the first time I'm wearing something neutral in months!


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

I'm wearing China Glaze Ruby Pumps. Oh, wow - I got it last night and was soo excited! It;s really as lovely as I hoped it would be. I am wearing it alone but my mom has it over OPI's My Kind of Brown and it looks amazing!  I might try to layer it over black.


----------



## user79 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

I might put on Ruby Pumps tonight....but they are a bitch and a half to get off! I had on Emerald Sparkle, which is the same formulation just in green, and it was so terrible for taking off. I read on MUA that using felt instead of remover pads works better, I might have to go buy some felt or something because getting that glitter off was a huge pain in the butt.


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I might put on Ruby Pumps tonight....but they are a bitch and a half to get off! I had on Emerald Sparkle, which is the same formulation just in green, and it was so terrible for taking off. I read on MUA that using felt instead of remover pads works better, I might have to go buy some felt or something because getting that glitter off was a huge pain in the butt._

 
I use the felt remover pads and it gets it off really, really good.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

^^ I agree, ever since I discovered felt pads I'm never going bag to wipes. This is much faster and I'm lazy 

I'm so freaking bored of my neutral nail colour i put on a couple of days ago. Think I will wear Flashbulb Fuchsia by OPI tonight! hahahah


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

it's funny you said you're sick of your neutrals! i have been wearing brights/darks, etc. than i am kinda longing for them. i am about to pull out my essie - or better yet  i saw some on clearance at ulta! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ever since i got those felt pads, i change my nail color all the time! before i dreaded taking it off and only changed once a week.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

OPI Tickle my France-y and Cover Girl boundless color sparkle topcoat in amethyst mist. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I'll probably change it tonight.


----------



## Lyssah (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

Today I'm wearing OPI - Blue My Mind.. 

It matches my engagement ring (ceylon sapphire) and I got SO many compliments today on my nails!!!


----------



## user79 (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_^^ I agree, ever since I discovered felt pads I'm never going bag to wipes. This is much faster and I'm lazy 

I'm so freaking bored of my neutral nail colour i put on a couple of days ago. Think I will wear Flashbulb Fuchsia by OPI tonight! hahahah_

 
You can actually buy felt remover pads made for nailpolish removing? Is it just the same as normal felt that you can buy at a craftstore? I've never seen actual felt pads sold here, so I was thinking of getting some felt from a craft store, is that the same thing?


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_You can actually buy felt remover pads made for nailpolish removing? Is it just the same as normal felt that you can buy at a craftstore? I've never seen actual felt pads sold here, so I was thinking of getting some felt from a craft store, is that the same thing?_

 
Mine are actual felt remover pads, and they really, really work
I'm sure it's the same as using felt from a store but this is a bit less messy


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *toxaemia* 

 
_Today I'm wearing OPI - Blue My Mind.. 

It matches my engagement ring (ceylon sapphire) and I got SO many compliments today on my nails!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That sounds so pretty! I like sapphire


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_You can actually buy felt remover pads made for nailpolish removing? Is it just the same as normal felt that you can buy at a craftstore? I've never seen actual felt pads sold here, so I was thinking of getting some felt from a craft store, is that the same thing?_

 
I've never bought them from the craftstore before. But they sell them here at the drugstores and grocery stores. I guess if you're getting the craftstore one you should check the ingredient list. I'm at work now but if you want I give you the ingredient list for my polish removing pad when I get home


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

I'm wearing "Don't Toy with Me" by OPI. I'm going to a company x-mas party tonight and I think this fits the bill!


----------



## GreekChick (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

I'm weaing Color Club Electric Coral.


----------



## aleksis210 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

I'm wearing loreal's stroke of midnight..


----------



## user79 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I've never bought them from the craftstore before. But they sell them here at the drugstores and grocery stores. I guess if you're getting the craftstore one you should check the ingredient list. I'm at work now but if you want I give you the ingredient list for my polish removing pad when I get home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I just meant like buying a piece of felt cloth and using normal nailpolish remover with it, basically replacing the cotton pad with a piece of felt cloth? But somehow I'm thinking these felt remover pads that you buy are different? Are they just remover pads soaked in remover?


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

Yea, the remover is already built in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Btw, my notd is essie secret affair, i am loving it!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

yeah, they're just sorta like soft sponge that's wet with polish remover and placed in a container. So you just dip your nails in it and the polish comes right off. For me it's way faster than using cotton + remover. And then one container lasts me more than 2 months and I change my polish every second day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HTH

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I just meant like buying a piece of felt cloth and using normal nailpolish remover with it, basically replacing the cotton pad with a piece of felt cloth? But somehow I'm thinking these felt remover pads that you buy are different? Are they just remover pads soaked in remover?_


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

oh my felt ones are different. mine come in like ten packs per box and it is an actual pad that is soaked with remover. the pad is felt and each one is packaged by itself.  one pad cleans all ten nails easily and i have also done all my toes with the same pad.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

^^ hmmm, I haven't seen the ones you're talking about...I guess as long as they do the job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So I'm wearing OPI "You Don't Know Jacques" again. I've been wearing it once a week since I got it :/


----------



## mskatee (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

I am wearing OPI "Sheer Your Toys" today!! I love the holiday nail polish collections. Getting in the mood for Christmas!!


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_^^ hmmm, I haven't seen the ones you're talking about...I guess as long as they do the job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So I'm wearing OPI "You Don't Know Jacques" again. I've been wearing it once a week since I got it :/_

 
yep, whatever works! i love you don't know jacques - you have the best taste in colors!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

OPI "You're a doll!"


----------



## pinklips1207 (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

i'm wearing"up all night" by china glaze!


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *toxaemia* 

 
_Today I'm wearing OPI - Blue My Mind.. 

It matches my engagement ring (ceylon sapphire) and I got SO many compliments today on my nails!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have this and have yet to wear it...sounds so pretty


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

I'm wearing OPI Koala Bear-y....i lurve it so much!!!


----------



## mskatee (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

I think I am going to wear Ruby for Rudolph today


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

I have OPI - my kind of brown (it's actually red..). It's pretty old but I like it.. a brick kinda red.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

I'm wearing OPI Aphrodite's Pink Nightie


----------



## tynie626 (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

i'm wearing parlez vous opi today.. i love the color!!


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

i got three new essie polishes this weekend!! today it's cocktail party


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

I'm wearing OPI Golden Rules! I don't think it suits me though. I think it's because it's a yellow gold and my skin and the colour yellow don't get along 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anybody has recommendations for a cooler gold nail polish?


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_i got three new essie polishes this weekend!! today it's cocktail party_

 
What did you get? do tell


----------



## NutMeg (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

I'm wearing Sally Hansen Hard as Nails in Purple Potion/Mauve. I bought it because it was on sale for 2 dollars, but it's actually a pretty cool colour. On another note, I just got my first bottle of Seche Vite in the mail yesterday, and I'm officially in love.


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

I actually am thinking of changin to Lady Godiva later on for something different


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_What did you get? do tell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

thanks for asking! you know i get excited, lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I got cocktail party, which is red but with a pinkish undertone. it has pinkish/reddish glitter. I also got Big Spender, which is a berry-pink color. it is cool based, which is why I like it. it does have a hint of red to it. I also got silver bullions, which is a pretty bright silver. i am not sure how that one is gonna look but i wanted something different.


----------



## Zantedge (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

You Don't Know Jacques by OPI


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

i did change it up to essie's lady godiva - a really dark, rich brown. i just wanted a change from my reds


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

I'm wearing OPI "Baby it's Coal Outside"...it's a yummy shimmery black colour


----------



## user79 (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

china glaze - mom's chiffon

it's a dayglo pink color


----------



## tynie626 (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

china glaze - wagon trail


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

I'm switching up to loop hole tonight - a bright shiny silver by essie for tommorow's office holiday party.


----------



## cherrypopsikkle (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_yeah, they're just sorta like soft sponge that's wet with polish remover and placed in a container. So you just dip your nails in it and the polish comes right off. For me it's way faster than using cotton + remover. And then one container lasts me more than 2 months and I change my polish every second day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HTH_

 
Hi Shadowy Lady
Could you give me the name of that sponge nail polish remover container stuff that you use please? It sounds brilliant.  I would like to see if i can get something similar if not the same here in the UK.  Sounds like something a nail salon would use.  This would be perfect for me because i avoid changing my polish often, simply because i hate the whole process of taking it off with cotton wool and normal nail polish remover, especially with dark colours which i tend to use the most.  With this product you mention i would be more tempted to change colours more often.

Cheers.


----------



## cherrypopsikkle (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

Oh forgot to add. I'm wearing 'Ruby pumps' today.  I only just got it today in the post.  I bought it after seeing it on MissChievious's nails on one of her You tube tutorials.  I just had to buy it because it looked stunning on her and i have to say after putting it on i am not dissapointed.  It's beautiful!  Thank you so much Julia for introducing this beautiful colour to me.  I also bought the China glaze 'Branding Iron' colour after i saw it on yet another video of yours.  Oh and the OPI original 'Nail Envy' too lol. I'm just waiting for the 'Nail envy' to arrive in the post.  I'm not a copy cat honest, hehe, just i hadn't seen these colours before on someone till i saw them on you, so when i did i was sold.  I love you tutorials btw, your amazing and so fun and diverse with your ideas and looks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Speaking of China Glaze polishes. Don't know if anyone has this colour, but i would highly recommend 'Midnight ride'.  Omg it is the most gorgeous deep purple shimmer i have ever seen.  It is to die for.  If you havn't tried it and you like purples you have to try this colour.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Amber x


----------



## user79 (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cherrypopsikkle* 

 
_Hi Shadowy Lady
Could you give me the name of that sponge nail polish remover container stuff that you use please? It sounds brilliant.  I would like to see if i can get something similar if not the same here in the UK.  Sounds like something a nail salon would use.  This would be perfect for me because i avoid changing my polish often, simply because i hate the whole process of taking it off with cotton wool and normal nail polish remover, especially with dark colours which i tend to use the most.  With this product you mention i would be more tempted to change colours more often.

Cheers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
If you can't find that product, use felt and remover. The felt grabs the polish better.


I'm wearing OPI We'll Always Have Paris, but I dunno - I still don't like it. I think I might end up swapping it. *sigh*


----------



## user79 (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cherrypopsikkle* 

 
_Oh forgot to add. I'm wearing 'Ruby pumps' today.  I only just got it today in the post.  I bought it after seeing it on MissChievious's nails on one of her You tube tutorials.  I just had to buy it because it looked stunning on her and i have to say after putting it on i am not dissapointed.  It's beautiful!  Thank you so much Julia for introducing this beautiful colour to me.  I also bought the China glaze 'Branding Iron' colour after i saw it on yet another video of yours.  Oh and the OPI original 'Nail Envy' too lol. I'm just waiting for the 'Nail envy' to arrive in the post.  I'm not a copy cat honest, hehe, just i hadn't seen these colours before on someone till i saw them on you, so when i did i was sold.  I love you tutorials btw, your amazing and so fun and diverse with your ideas and looks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Speaking of China Glaze polishes. Don't know if anyone has this colour, but i would highly recommend 'Midnight ride'.  Omg it is the most gorgeous deep purple shimmer i have ever seen.  It is to die for.  If you havn't tried it and you like purples you have to try this colour.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Amber x_

 
Glad you like your purchases! Oh and Ruby Pumps also apparently looks stunning layered over a dark color, like a vamy burgundy or black. I might try that tonight! In case you get bored of it just plain red.


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Glad you like your purchases! Oh and Ruby Pumps also apparently looks stunning layered over a dark color, like a vamy burgundy or black. I might try that tonight! In case you get bored of it just plain red. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I used it over black and it's wonderful! Today i have on bold & beautiful by essie - it's a vampy red and  i was thinking of adding ruby pumps to it by making it more christmasy haha.
i am def going to wear ruby pumps by itself for actual christmas.


----------



## NutMeg (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

Guys you're making me want Ruby Pumps so bad.


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

thats what happened to me, this board made me buy it!


----------



## NutMeg (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

I have to wait until after Christmas though, there are a few things I want to get but it's just not part of my financial plan for the month. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But seriously, it looks so pretty!


----------



## user79 (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

Well tonight I found a new stunning combo:

ChG For Audrey as a base, topped with 2 coats of this milky sparkly silver pearl I just bought today from the drugstore. My nails look like winter ice! I'll try and post a pic later. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't stop staring at my nails!


----------



## user79 (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

Just took some pics, not that great but whatever!

This is ChG - For Audrey and Essence - Fashion Victim layered on top














Sorry, the edges aren't cleaned up yet, I do that in the shower


----------



## cherrypopsikkle (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Well tonight I found a new stunning combo:

ChG For Audrey as a base, topped with 2 coats of this milky sparkly silver pearl I just bought today from the drugstore. My nails look like winter ice! I'll try and post a pic later. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't stop staring at my nails!_

 
Oooo i'll have to try that, looks gorg Julia.  I have Bahamian escape from the CG, winter blues collection which is similar to 'For Audrey' but with more of a bluey undertone as appozed to the greener undertones of Audrey.  I loved the look of it in the bottle, but it looks freaky wierd on me.  So i think i'll buy a silver of some description to try over it so that it's more wearble.  Because atm it's just gathering dust, which is a shame really.

Oh also meant to mention.  Found a gorgeous combo on a nail bloggers site.  I was like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 when i saw it.  'Ruby pumps' over 'Branding Iron' omg! This will save me buying a kinda burgundy sparkley aswell now.  I was so chuffed coz i have both shades already to do this with.

Heres a pic of it.  I thought it best to only put the link because the owner of the nail blog might not be too happy if she knew her pic was being shown without her consent.  K i'll shut up now.

http://i228.photobucket.com/albums/e...IronandRP4.jpg

http://i228.photobucket.com/albums/e...dRPcloseup.jpg


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

Hands/ Nars Schiap

Feet/ OPI Russian Navy


----------



## susannef (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

Ive got nails inc. Tate on my tips, color is a tad deeper irl flash washed it out.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

I'm wearing OPI Glamour Game today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MissChievous, that nail combo is gorgeous, I think it's time I loose my China Glaze virginity


----------



## cherrypopsikkle (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Glad you like your purchases! Oh and Ruby Pumps also apparently looks stunning layered over a dark color, like a vamy burgundy or black. I might try that tonight! In case you get bored of it just plain red. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The Nail envy came in the post today.  I thought the product was clear when i watched your nail tutorial but this stuff is kinda murky looking, definately not clear. Also it looked clear in the Ebay foto where i bought it from.  Is that right or have i been sent a dodgy bottle?  It's the 'original' one btw in a green n white box.

Also am i better using this for a few days without any nail polishes or other nail products on, or does it not matter either way?

Thanks 

Amber


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cherrypopsikkle* 

 
_The Nail envy came in the post today. I thought the product was clear when i watched your nail tutorial but this stuff is kinda murky looking, definately not clear. Also it looked clear in the Ebay foto where i bought it from. Is that right or have i been sent a dodgy bottle? It's the 'original' one btw in a green n white box.

Also am i better using this for a few days without any nail polishes or other nail products on, or does it not matter either way?

Thanks 

Amber_

 
i got my nail envy at ulta and it looks the same way  - it goes on clear though.
i used it under nail polish, maybe should have left it alone but i hate the look of unpolished nails. it doesnt work too well for me but really works for my mom who used it the same way i did. go figure.


----------



## user79 (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

It is slightly murky yellowish in color, I use it underneath nailpolish.


----------



## user79 (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I'm wearing OPI Glamour Game today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MissChievous, that nail combo is gorgeous, I think it's time I loose my China Glaze virginity 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
For Audrey is nice but the formulation of this particular one is really too thick. If you don't have any yet, buy a propper nail polish thinner if you get this color, you'll want to thin it down some before using, otherwise it goes on a bit gloppy. Love the color but the formula sucks. Don't use nailpolish remover to thin!!


----------



## cherrypopsikkle (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_i got my nail envy at ulta and it looks the same way - it goes on clear though.
i used it under nail polish, maybe should have left it alone but i hate the look of unpolished nails. it doesnt work too well for me but really works for my mom who used it the same way i did. go figure._

 
Cheers for the quick reply.  That's put my mind at rest because i was begining to wonder if they made fake OPI stuff now aswell.  Yeah know what you mean about the unpolished nails, think i'll just use it with polish then.


----------



## Rancas (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

I'm wearing Sephora/OPI Metro Chic. I think I may try my silver topcoat over it now after seeing MissChievous' gorgeous nails. Very nice!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_For Audrey is nice but the formulation of this particular one is really too thick. If you don't have any yet, buy a propper nail polish thinner if you get this color, you'll want to thin it down some before using, otherwise it goes on a bit gloppy. Love the color but the formula sucks. Don't use nailpolish remover to thin!!_

 
That's one thing I have heard over at various nail blogs that the China Glaze formula has gotten much thicker recently. I still really want to try the brand so I'm placing an order as I type at Head2Toe.

Thanks for the recommendation about polish thinner


----------



## user79 (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_That's one thing I have heard over at various nail blogs that the China Glaze formula has gotten much thicker recently. I still really want to try the brand so I'm placing an order as I type at Head2Toe.

Thanks for the recommendation about polish thinner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I don't find all the ChG polishes to be as thick, but "For Audrey" really is. It's weird. It seems thicker than the other ChG polishes I have, the other ones seem fine.


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

FOR AUDREY is my next buy - probably my last nail polish buy for awhile but i would like to have that one. out of all the polishes i own, ruby pumps is my favorite and i have a feeling for audrey would be up there, too.


----------



## MissResha (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

i'm wearing China Glaze - Devotion (from the romantique collection)

http://i40.tinypic.com/23mlc86.jpg

couldn't zoom in


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

^^ i like that color.


----------



## MissResha (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but i think i messed up. i think its AWAKEN, not devotion. hell i cant remember, its the darkest color from the Cool colors in that collection LOL. its really pretty. you cant really tell from so far away though.


----------



## LostinBubbles (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

I am wearing China Glaze in Liquid Leather... I was in moody mode


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

Sally Hansen's Gunmetal. Pretty cool color.


----------



## sharkbytes (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

I finally got my hands on OPI Brand New Skates from the Toyland collection...it is GORGEOUS!  If you were contemplating picking this one up, definitely grab it.


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

i wanted to try brand new skates! it looks soo pretty


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

^^ I swatched both Brand New Skates and Baby It's Coal Outside and ended up with the BICO. I think the Brand New Skates reminded me too much of another nail polish I have, I just don't know which. I need to go through my np stash and sort out my bottles!


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

i thought it looked familiar, too - thats why i passed on it. same with baby it's coal outside actually. i kept going to the store with intentions on buying it but always bought something else instead.


----------



## knoxydoll (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

I'm wearing China Glaze Yell-O-Neil over white tips. Picture in the nailswatch thread. I'm probably going to do something different soon though, I'm bored and it's pretty simple thing to do.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

^^ I just saw that, it's a great colour on your nails 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I look horrible in all shades of yellow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It sucks coz I do like yellow, it's sunny and pretty but it doesn't suit me! I'm sure it's coz of my skin tone :/


----------



## knoxydoll (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_^^ I just saw that, it's a great colour on your nails 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I look horrible in all shades of yellow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It sucks coz I do like yellow, it's sunny and pretty but it doesn't suit me! I'm sure it's coz of my skin tone :/_

 
I feel the same way about most yellows, But I think that this one is just so bright that it doesn't make me look ill. 

I changed my nails to China Glaze Wagon Trail on my hands and China Glaze Blue Sparrow on my feet.


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

since it's so close to christmas, i had to break out the ruby pumps


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

I'm wearing OPI's An Affair in Red Square again. I had three x-mas parties to attend this weekend and this was my NOTN for each of them. It's so pretty on my nails that I'm on my third day of wearing it (and that's weird for me!)


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

an affair in red square is very pretty - i currently own 23 reds so i am trying to stop buying them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i like that one a lot - i also really like their christmas one (something for rudolph??)


----------



## user79 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

Rimmel - Black Out

Just a black creme...

Very Christmasy! lol


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

lol it's funny you say that, i was tempted to pull out my black but decide i'd save it for new years eve


----------



## knoxydoll (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

I'm wearing China Glaze V. But I had to give my dog an emergancy bath, he smelled so horrible that I could smell it through my plugged nose, and now there's little fuzzies in the polish.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_an affair in red square is very pretty - i currently own 23 reds so i am trying to stop buying them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i like that one a lot - i also really like their christmas one (something for rudolph??)_

 
23??!! You girl got me beat! I have 3 OPI reds and one Essie and some old Dior one. I do feel the need to buy more red though, lol


----------



## knoxydoll (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

Wow I feel lame now. I don't think I own a red.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

^^ Get An Affair in Red Square, you won't regret it! I'm such an enabler


----------



## knoxydoll (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

I'm not a big fan of reds on myself. I'm looking at getting Ruby Pumps, but I think it's more for the glitter than the red. I'm really big on dark colours, blues, greens, and purples.


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_23??!! You girl got me beat! I have 3 OPI reds and one Essie and some old Dior one. I do feel the need to buy more red though, lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
lol i don't know what happened.. last christmas i fell in love with reds!! i have about 5 OPI, 4 essie, 2 china glaze and the rest are like revlon, avon, etc. and i tend to ignore them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i do have one salley hansen though called ruby something which is awesome - a bright, candy apple red. i am going to put that under ruby pumps for my final christmas party this upcoming weekend.


----------



## s0xjuicy (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

I'm wearing China Glaze Ruby Pumps.


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

i'm wearing the sally hansen one i mentioned, it's called diamonds and rubies.. its on of their hard as nails line and it's a bright candy apple red. i am going to layer it with ruby pumps for christmas eve though. i prefer ruby pumps layered over other colors to be honest.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

I'm stepping outside of the box and wearing Birthday Girl by OPI. It's a nice silver colour with tones of shine. I'm wearing OPI a Ruby for Rudolph on my toes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merry x-mas everyone!


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

i have a silver by essie called loophole. i wore it this month and thought it was very festive.


----------



## user79 (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

I'm going to do my Xmas mani tonight. Ruby Pumps on all except my ring fingers, on which I'll be putting Emerald Sparkle, both by China Glaze. Wheee!

We celebrate Christmas on the 24th here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: I layered it over a black creme, it looks wicked!


----------



## cherrypopsikkle (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

I'm wearing Midnight Ride for Boxing day.  Such a dark purple but shimmers beautifully in the light.


----------



## knoxydoll (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

I wore For Audrey by China Glaze for Christmas, it felt winter-y and not to christmas-y; I still have some problems getting into the spirit of christmas.


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *knoxydoll* 

 
_I wore For Audrey by China Glaze for Christmas, it felt winter-y and not to christmas-y; I still have some problems getting into the spirit of christmas._

 
I agree it looks wintery, i want that one so badly, it's the last one i really want to be honest. i would be good until late spring if i had that one.


----------



## knoxydoll (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_I agree it looks wintery, i want that one so badly, it's the last one i really want to be honest. i would be good until late spring if i had that one._

 
Get it! It's such a beautiful shade and it makes me smile whenever I'm putting it on.


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

i cannot seem to find it for the life of me. idk, i  know i can get it online but for whatever reason i rather enjoy going to different stores and finding it myself. i am going to buy stuff later, i will keep looking.


----------



## zzoester (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

Oh, I love this thread!

At the moment I am wearing OPI Hopelessly in Love (from the sheer romance collection; it's disco'd). It's my go-to neutral, a nice barely sheer/mainly opaque w/ 2 coats beige color that goes wonderfully with my winter skin tone. 

I always use Orly Ridge filler as my base and Seche Vite dry fast topcoat. I could not live without SV topcoat!


----------



## user79 (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

OPI - Bastille my heart

I love this deep wine magenta red!!


----------



## SuSana (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

OPI Rudolph Red 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Love this color.


----------



## zzoester (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

I'm now wearing Essie "Expose your Toes" on my fingernails. It's a pretty creamy beige with faint sparkle. 

On my toes I'm wearing China Glaze "Seduce Me" which is a super high shine cream that looks like a pretty burgundy/wine color when it's on but does have more a deep pink wine tint to it when you view the bottle.


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

I have my essie's final answer. i love it so much, it's red and gold - and i still love my christmas reds!i figure i can rock them until new years than bring them back for valentine day


----------



## MissResha (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

im wearing For Audrey. i love this color, haven't worn it in quite a while but i think its great for this cold weather. my mom loves it too, she calles it the 'ice cream blue' color.


----------



## Hessah (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_OPI - Bastille my heart

I love this deep wine magenta red!!_

 
I'm wearing it too!


----------



## Snow_White (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Chanel Rouge Noir.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I went to the salon today and I have on MAC Vintage Vamp.


----------



## user79 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I rarely give myself french manis but I did tonight, classic white tips and a creamy milky baby pink topcoat using OPI Kiss on the Chic. I really like it.


----------



## knoxydoll (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I'm wearing Rimmel London's Climax, which is a bright purple metallic. It's nice but I'm already bored with it. I hope my newest shipment from h2t comes in soon. I want my new purple polishes.


----------



## BEA2LS (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

i have essie sugar daddy on, i think i might give myself a french mani tonight though. I have that pen thingie from salley hanseen and one of essies light shades


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

^^^ OMG, i'm wearing the same polish. I thought i give my nails a break from all the sparkly red and silver I wore during the holidays!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_i have essie sugar daddy on, i think i might give myself a french mani tonight though. I have that pen thingie from salley hanseen and one of essies light shades_

 
I'm pretty sure I hate that Sally Hansen nail pen :[
I wanted it to work so badly but I just can't get it to stay on, or to get an even coat with it.


----------



## BEA2LS (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_^^^ OMG, i'm wearing the same polish. I thought i give my nails a break from all the sparkly red and silver I wore during the holidays!_

 
It was pretty much the same for me, I was sick of the holiday colors and wanted something 100% different.


----------



## BEA2LS (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IDontKnowMomo* 

 
_I'm pretty sure I hate that Sally Hansen nail pen :[
I wanted it to work so badly but I just can't get it to stay on, or to get an even coat with it._

 
it was tricky for me at first but i got to work now.. it did take me a bit. i dont like those strips that i used to use, this seems easier for me.


----------



## knoxydoll (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

My shipment from H2T just came in with China Glaze's Lasso My Heart, Cowgirl Up, and Flying Dragon. I of course have to try one of them out right away. I'm thinking Flying Dragon


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

^^ I love the picture of Flying Dragon! plz post a nail swatch with you do your nails


----------



## toby_is_cute (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I have on Essie Flirty Girl. It is a bright metallicy yellow. I got the four pack of the mini bottles from Trade Secret yesterday for 60% off. I don't care if it is January, I'll wear all colors. My toes are OPI Louvre Me Louvre Me Not.


----------



## star25 (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I'm wearing OPI's Dutch Tulips. Loving this colour right now.
I randomly came across it this past summer in a 3 for $12 sale bin, and grabbed in because the selection was limited.

Now it's my absolute favourite colour out of all the ones I own. And I own a crapton.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I'm wearing OPI's "Sheer Your Toys" again. I think this is def my favourite nail polish of the season!


----------



## chocokitty (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I'm wearing "We'll Always Have Paris" from OPI France Collection


----------



## BEA2LS (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Today is ruby pumps layered over black. i cannot get enough of ruby pumps!


----------



## knoxydoll (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_^^ I love the picture of Flying Dragon! plz post a nail swatch with you do your nails_

 
I didn't take any when I had it on. Unfortunately I did it at night and so lighting = horrible, and then school started up and there's a bus strike in my hometown, so I have to drive to school. My boyfriend lives a lot closer then I do to my school, so I've been staying there. I promise to take pictures next time. It's a pretty sweet nailpolish. I did however just take it off last night (and like all glitters it's a pitb) and I just put on ChG Cowgirl Up. Not sure how much I love this but I think it'll be good for layeringI might try it over a black base next time. I'll take pictures once it's dry.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *knoxydoll* 

 
_I didn't take any when I had it on. Unfortunately I did it at night and so lighting = horrible, and then school started up and there's a bus strike in my hometown, so I have to drive to school. My boyfriend lives a lot closer then I do to my school, so I've been staying there. I promise to take pictures next time. It's a pretty sweet nailpolish. I did however just take it off last night (and like all glitters it's a pitb) and I just put on ChG Cowgirl Up. Not sure how much I love this but I think it'll be good for layeringI might try it over a black base next time. I'll take pictures once it's dry._

 
Thanks girlie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 btw, I know about the bus strike, I'm from Ottawa too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I still haven't received my H2T order so don't have any CHG yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The anticipation is killing me!


----------



## vogue (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

For now, OPI/Sephora Hydrator, until I paint my nails either tonight or tomorrow with China Glaze - Mom's Chiffon


----------



## knoxydoll (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_Thanks girlie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 btw, I know about the bus strike, I'm from Ottawa too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I still haven't received my H2T order so don't have any CHG yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The anticipation is killing me!_

 
lol, how did I not notice that? Anyways the bus strike has been killing me. I live in Orleans and I go to Carleton, it's a pain in the butt to get to. My H2T order that I put in in early December took a while but I figured that it would since it's the holidays.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

wearing OPI "Don't Toy With Me" today


----------



## Mirella (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Wearing OPi Kangarooby today


----------



## QueenEmB (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

My nails look like they are wearing Sugarimmed Dazzleglass! - I'm wearing 2 coats of Essie Mademoiselle with China Glaze fairy dust over the top. Looks really pretty.

Might do OPI Baby It's Coal Outside later.


----------



## shyste (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_china glaze - for audrey


love this tiffany blue color but its a bit too thick, will add thinner next time.

Looks like this:
http://img.makeupalley.com/8/5/8/9/1027167.JPG_

 
I soooo want this color and is constantly oos on 8ty8...uuugghhh


Today I have on Stolen Kisses ~Nicole by OPI.......

got some new ones last night so I know I am gonna change tonight so they can be fresh for church in the am...


----------



## zzoester (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Today I'm wearing 2 coats of Swizzle Stick by Orly on my fingers and toes. I love this color. It's super duper high shine. So pretty I want to lick it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And my seche vite fast dry topcoat (and base coat). Couldn't live without that stuff!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I'm wearing ChG Admire. I like this colour a lot and I'm not even a fan of metalic nails


----------



## cherrypopsikkle (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I'm wearing Flying Dragon atm, it's stunning. What i would call a true bright sparkly purple. Got it as part of the 4 mini CG 'Ink collection'.  The other 3 colours in the collection are Japanese Koi, (gorgeous bright orange) Blue sparrow (a sparkly bright blue) and Ink (black, with a thin nail art brush).

Also just got my first bottle of Seche vite so when i put that over the top of Flying Dragon i was like omg, this stuff is out of this world.  Why has it taken me 41 years to find this stuff lol.  Well, i mean however long seche vite has been out.  If it wasn't for places like Specktra i would never have even heard of it.  I've had this colour on for 10 days now and not even the slightest bit of chipping or peeling of the polish in that time.  Good stuff.


----------



## jen77 (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

OPI Baby It's Coal Outside


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I'm wearing OPI "Timeless is More". It's one of my favourite neutral colours


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

wearing China Glaze Caribbean Blue. Gorgeous colour, got so many compliments on it


----------



## BEA2LS (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

i have on essie's wicked today


----------



## zzoester (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I had a french mani for the past 2 days but just removed it and repainted them simply with mademoiselle by Essie (which I normally use for french) because I didn't feel like dealin with the white tips.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I'm wearing ChG Harmony from their spring collection. Beautiful metallic purple


----------



## BEA2LS (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

i have milani on today, its called disco nights and its a super sparkly pink.. kinda like a pink version of ruby pumps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it is far gritter though but at $2.50 i will not complain.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

wearing my obsession from last year: You Don't Know Jacques


----------



## feenin4makeup (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I'm wearing OPI's Curry Up, Don't be late from the India Collection.  I like the color but reminds me more of the fall.


----------



## knoxydoll (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Just put on ChG Lasso My Heart; It's a lot sheerer than I thought it was going to be, but it'd look stunning over black/dark bases. If it's nice out tomorrow I'll hopefully get some nice shots of it, but I'm finding it hard to get good lighting in the winter.


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

So after an injury to my wrist in late November I was unable to hit the nail salon for a fill for my acrylic nails. Thankfully I saw Julia's youtube channel on her nail care and decided to go back to my natural nails. I found OPI nail envy and Seche Vite online really cheap and I LOVE THEM! So now, almost two months later my nails are growing long, strong, and beautiful! (Thanks Julia!) 

Today I'm wearing ChG - Tie the knot. It's a soft pink and looks amazing!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Hey Moni-Love, I'm glad you decided to go natural. I've never tried acrylic but I don't think I will after hearing experiences like yours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today I'm wearing OPI Pearls Night Out!


----------



## BEA2LS (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_wearing my obsession from last year: You Don't Know Jacques_

 
i think that might be one of my all time faves, i am actually just taking that off now but i love that color, it is my favorite gray!

i do not know what to wear today i came to this board for inspiration lol. i think i might do a wine color.. i know for valentine's day i will bring out my essie big spender - it is a creme blue based pink color, a winter pink because it is not bright in the summer way (it is vivid though) i saw it mentioned in a magazine and i had it but never wore it yet.. but like i said i am saving that for valentine day (yes i really do plan nail polishes ahead of time lol i need a life!!)


----------



## BEA2LS (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Moni-Luv** 

 
_So after an injury to my wrist in late November I was unable to hit the nail salon for a fill for my acrylic nails. Thankfully I saw Julia's youtube channel on her nail care and decided to go back to my natural nails. I found OPI nail envy and Seche Vite online really cheap and I LOVE THEM! So now, almost two months later my nails are growing long, strong, and beautiful! (Thanks Julia!) 

Today I'm wearing ChG - Tie the knot. It's a soft pink and looks amazing!_

 
i went natural because it is cheaper. but my nails have gotten stronger - still do not grow much i think i will switch to another brand when my nail envy is gone.. i love the look now though. i think it looks so chic.


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_Hey Moni-Love, I'm glad you decided to go natural. I've never tried acrylic but I don't think I will after hearing experiences like yours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Today I'm wearing OPI Pearls Night Out!_

 
Actually I got injured at work and couldn't move my hand around much so sitting for 25 mins at the nail shop while they moved my hand around wasn't a good idea. But I do love my natural nails and get so many compliments on them!


----------



## misspresh (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

on my toes: OPI got a date to-knight
tips: OPI you're a doll (I like this)


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

wearing ChG Sexy Lady


----------



## BEA2LS (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

today i have on OPI my kind of brown


----------



## star25 (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *misspresh* 

 
_on my toes: OPI got a date to-knight
tips: OPI you're a doll (I like this) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I'm wearing the same on my toes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's so shiny even without a top coat, I love it.

On my hands I'm wearing Chanel Flamingo - a frosty pink.


----------



## knoxydoll (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

ChG For Audrey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I felt like pretty but not purple


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *knoxydoll* 

 
_ChG For Audrey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I felt like pretty but not purple_

 
Awww I love "For Audrey"!!!! Today I'm sporting Orly - Two Hour Lunch!


----------



## xoleaxo (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

i don't really do my finger nails, just toes.. i just put on NYX Jillian.  It's a gorgeous medium pink with gold pearl.


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Today I'm wearing my new ChG - Seduce Me.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

back to my vampy polishes. Wearing OPi Yes I Can Can


----------



## knoxydoll (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I'm wearing ChG Shower Together over a black base it looks pretty nice


----------



## cherrypopsikkle (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I'm wearing CG's Branding Iron atm.  Love this colour, is the very first color i got from CG and what got me hooked on the brand thanks to Miss Chevious.


----------



## BEA2LS (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

i have on essie's rock star skinny. it was part of their winter mini set and wow! i never would have bought the full size because i was not crazy over it but it is dark almost black red/brown, so so pretty!


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

OPI's My Private Jet. Thinking of switching to Midnight In Moscow.


----------



## GreekChick (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I'm wearing NFU-Oh #65. I'm going to post pics but I'm trying to resize them.


----------



## n_c (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

China Glaze - Unplugged (2 coats)


----------



## Kayteuk (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Opi- Dress to Empress 
 Im so addicted to that colour

Toes- Rimmel: Chocolate factory


----------



## zzoester (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I'm wearing a dark wine color on my toes, it's China Glaze but I can't recall the name. And I'm wearing Mademoiselle by Essie on my fingers. It's such a nice, pretty neutral color that goes so well with my skin tone and no streaking!


----------



## boba (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

China Glaze purple passion with seche vite fast dry top coat. My nails look like shiny purple patent leather...sexxay


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_OPI's My Private Jet. Thinking of switching to Midnight In Moscow._

 
Stuck with My Private Jet...One coat, over black, under lights, no flash.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

wearing ChG Bermuda Breakaway


----------



## knoxydoll (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

2 coats of Calypso Blue over 1 coat of For Audrey. I ran out of base coat and Calypso Blue stains like no other and I'm hoping the For Audrey will help stop that since I don't have a base coat on.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

wearing Essie Anniversary Gala. I don't really like it on me though, it's making my hands look like lobster claws!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

OPI "Miami beet" but I'll probably change it now, I had this color for almost a week, which is a record for me.


----------



## aziajs (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Stuck with My Private Jet...One coat, over black, under lights, no flash._

 
I think I am the only person on the planet who does not like that nail polish.  It's like I am in The Twilight Zone.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I'm wearing Misa's Sweet Pleasure. It's a sheer colour with lotsa blue and turquoise glitters.


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

My sister got married yesterday and she had SPECIFIC orders on our hair and nails. Sooo since I had to have a french tip, I used ChG White on White (tips) & ChG Love Letters (base). I also added a line of silver glitter on the edge of the tip. It's cute...probably will change it tomorrow tho!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I'm wearing Misa's Dirty Sexy Money from their spring collection. Here's pic


----------



## knoxydoll (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

ChG Recycle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm thinking of adding a sheer pink on top but I haven't decided yet.


----------



## star25 (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Just did my nails with MAC's On the Prowl. Super cute tho it's definitely different.. might take some getting used to.

On my toes I have NYX Mango Cafe. LOVING this colour right now.


----------



## BEA2LS (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

i just have clear today, its been a long week and  i didnt have spare time to fuss with my nails 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so i just put nail envy than a clear sally hansen topcoat


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I'm wearing A Sin Worth Committing by Misa. It's a bluer version of OPI's Russian Navy so I think I like it better.


----------



## kaspergirl (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I absolutely recommend OPI nail polish in "Black Cherry Chutney"...I wear it constantly and have already had to buy my second bottle.....my favorite is wearing it on my fingernails...especially when they are short and squared off....this polish never seems to chip as well, its crazy!


----------



## kimmy (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

about to put nars orgasm on! deeeelicious!


----------



## jen77 (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

OPI Keys To My Karma


----------



## Kayteuk (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Opi- My private jet


----------



## BEA2LS (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

For Audrey - yep i *finally* got it!


----------



## lara (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Girls, don't forget to add your pictures to the giant nail polish thread in the swatch forum as well!

Nail Polish Swatches - All Brands

Tips: ChG Emerald Sparkle
Toes: OPI Vodka & Caviar


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I'm wearing a layer of Misa - Sweet Pleasure on top of a Misa - Sugar Daddy.


----------



## NextToNothing (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Im wearing MAC Teal pigment on my nails they kick ass!


----------



## BEA2LS (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I'm wearing Misa's Dirty Sexy Money from their spring collection. Here's pic





_

 
your nails are soo long! i'm jealous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mine cannot grow for anything


----------



## BEA2LS (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

i am wearing essie cocktail party today, a slightly sparkly fruit-punch colored red/pink


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I have on ChG - Shower Together. I like it a lot more than I thought I would!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I'm wearing ChG Harmony. I think it's my favourite purple (and I have a lot of purples)


----------



## User35 (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

opi-vodka and caviar on hands

Super HOT pink from the nail place (idk what brand) on my toes


----------



## Zantedge (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

China Glaze Flying Dragon

On toes: Fingerpaints Art Nouveau Glow


----------



## knoxydoll (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I've got about 5 coats of ChG Yell-O-Neil on, vibrant and perfect to get me out of this winter slump            [FONT=Times New Roman, serif].[/FONT]


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

OPI - My Private Jet.

Okay, the stuff is expensive over here ($24 a pop D
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but it's worth it for this. What a cool colour. Looks like an oil slick.


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

essie big spender today, a dark red/violet/pink


----------



## Kayteuk (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

dusk over cairo-opi


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

ChG - Rose among thorns

I'm totally loving my neon polishes right now!!!!


----------



## sharkbytes (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

OPI--Lincoln Park After Dark, both tips and toes.  I love black-purples


----------



## KittieSparkles (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I decided to play with a nail polish I have not used in a while and after putting it on I realized I really love this color and should really use it more often.

OPI - Russian Navy

Attachment 8009


----------



## TheeBettyBoop (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

who's "Head2toe"?


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TheeBettyBoop* 

 
_who's "Head2toe"?_

 
i believe its an online retailor.


----------



## knoxydoll (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TheeBettyBoop* 

 
_who's "Head2toe"?_

 
Head2Toe Beauty Store - Hair Care, Nail Care, Skin Care, Salon Furniture & Equipment

Online retailer for nailpolish. They ship internationally and have really good prices.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I'm wearing Misa Pour me Something Tall and Strong


----------



## knoxydoll (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I just put on some ChG V, I can't wait till my new shipment comes in


----------



## Septemba (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Just took off Estee Lauder 'Raffia' (shudder) and replaced it with OPI 'Kennebunk-Port'.


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 9, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I have on essie's sexy divide right now but i layered it over black (sexy divide is a dark purple).  i really like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i am tryin to wear as much dark and vampy as i can before i break into pales and pastels for spring and neon for summer (i like to keep my nails seasonal, it makes me feel festive lol)


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 9, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I'm wearing OPI Russian Navy. I had missed this one so much


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Gonna leave on my swatch of ChG - Watermelon Rind


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Moni-Luv** 

 
_Gonna leave on my swatch of ChG - Watermelon Rind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thank you, thank you, thank you! i wanna see!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I'm wearing Misa Push Upon It today. I left the swatch in the swatch thread, it's a cloudy day so the swatch doesn't really show how gorgeous this colour is...


----------



## deja1214 (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I'm wearing OPI's It Color- a dusty yellow color. I was expecting it to be brighter but I've gotten lots of compliments so it's still nice. Thinking about changing it to My Private Jet or Bloom's Bianca-which is AWESOME.


----------



## ohshnappp (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I'm currently wearing China Glaze Recycle, a gray creme. I wonder how similar it is to MAC On the Prowl from the Hello Kitty collection...


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I have on ChG - Raspberry Festival. I've received soo many compliments on it lately!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Moni-Luv** 

 
_I have on ChG - Raspberry Festival. I've received soo many compliments on it lately!_

 
OMG, I'm wearing the exact same polish! I received my order last night and I was too excited not to wear one of the polishes and I chose Raspberry Festival!


----------



## knoxydoll (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_OMG, I'm wearing the exact same polish! I received my order last night and I was too excited not to wear one of the polishes and I chose Raspberry Festival!_

 
I hope mine comes in soon, I just want to play with my new ones!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

^^ I hope you get yours soon too. When did your order get shipped?


----------



## Girl about town (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Hey this my Notd i went for the on the prowl theme!!!

used on the prowl nail varnish
leopard print nail art stickers
and top coat!! (click to enlarge)


----------



## knoxydoll (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_^^ I hope you get yours soon too. When did your order get shipped?_

 
It was shipped on the 7th.


----------



## GreekChick (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I'm wearing Color Club Revvvolution! Black holo goodness!


----------



## jinxkat (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I'm with you 150%! Totally addicted to nailpolish. Today I have on Milani Day Dreaming.


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

i have on nyx big money frost over black, it's my st patrick's day weekend look


----------



## knoxydoll (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I have ChG Lasso my heart on, but I'm probably going to change it today.


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

OPI - You Don't Know Jacques. Gonna change it later though!


----------



## trendoid (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Sally Hansen for Tracy Reese - Raven's Wing


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

ChG Bahamian Escape. Gorgeous pale blue


----------



## Luceuk (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

China Glaze - For Audrey. I just received it this morning and it's gorgeous!


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Sally Hanseen Glow, another green this time lime!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

China Glaze Recycle w/ white tips.


----------



## knoxydoll (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

my shipment came in ** does a little dance ** so I of course had to try one out. I chose Orange Marmalade because a -- it's amazing and b -- orange is the other Irish colour.


----------



## NutMeg (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I just ordered Ruby Pumps, you guys finally got to me.


----------



## kittykit (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

China Glaze - Nasty.


----------



## NutMeg (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Oh, and I'm wearing OPI Dating a Royal.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

ChG Strawberry Fields


----------



## NutMeg (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

On my toes, It's Up To You by Nicole by OPI and I'm about to do my nails with Have a Heart by Nicole by OPI over Red October by Sally Hansen.


----------



## trincess (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Collistar N/P in Violet Glitter + Konad Special Polish in white


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

OPI You Don't Know Jacques
I love this color but know when the weather gets warmer I will not wear it so I wanted to rock it as long as I can


----------



## jenniferls (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

OPI: Parlez-Vous OPI?


----------



## jinxkat (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Wearing Borghese Lilac Palazzo but looking for something to change to today.


----------



## knoxydoll (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I've got on ChG Unplugged and this is the second time I used Seche Vite. Honestly how did I ever live with out it?


----------



## kittykit (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

ChG Wild Mink.


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

MAC - Seasonal Peach today! Gonna try Peppermint Patty tomorrow!


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

essie sugar daddy today


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I'm wearing OPI Princess Rules! I was in a mood for something girly and pretty


----------



## Lndsy (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

OPI My Private Jet but going to change to ChG Shocking Pink!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

OPI Bubble Bath for me today


----------



## jenniferls (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

OPI Suzi and The Lifeguard


----------



## Tinkerbell4726 (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Chine Glaze- Shocking Pink

I'm sick of cold weather and sick of being sick so hot pink is defenitly warming my spirit up!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I'm wearing ChG Grape Juice from Summer Days


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Today is Orly Country Club Khaki right now, but I will probably be changing to OPI Miami Beet later


----------



## claralikesguts (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

^ i love Country Club Khaki! i recently bought it. so pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





i'm wearing ChG For Audrey.
i keep coming back to this color, I LOVE IT.


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

i have on china glaze for audrey
and dare i say this? i think it's over-rated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 at first i loved it but now it just seems kinda bleh


----------



## gingin501 (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I'm wearing "Ruby Pumps" by China Glaze!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

nude nails today, OPI Tickle My France-y


----------



## NutMeg (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Just about to put on ChG Watermelon Rind. I just got it and Ruby Pumps in the mail, so that's going to be my on my nails tomorrow.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Right now, it's China Glaze Blue Sparrow,  but tonight I will be switching to OPI Breathe Life , the new Lung Cancer Awareness color.


----------



## trincess (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Notd*


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

i have a french mani right today


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I'm wearing Essie Sag Harbour


----------



## aziajs (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

N.Y. C. Purple Pizzazz Frost


----------



## widdershins (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Yay for summery colors! I'm wearing China Glaze Rose Among Thorns.


----------



## Ernie (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I go for a manicure every Tuesday, kinda like therapy for me, but better!
I've been wearing Color Club's  Catwalk Queen Collection, I have 2 more to try. I've posted the 4 I've already worn in the swatch thread.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

it's snowing here in Ottawa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so I switched to one of my favourite vamps: OPI "Yes I Can Can"


----------



## NutMeg (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I'm wearing a French manicure right now, some random drugstore opalescent colour, with a clear top and base coat.


----------



## Luceuk (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

China Glaze - Go Crazy Red.


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Rimmel I love lasting finish in Azure, Its a gorgeous blue


----------



## kittykit (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

China Glaze - Your Touch. I really love this colour. Most of the polishes I own are pink based colours.


----------



## gingin501 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I love this!!!  I am going to give this a try!  


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trincess* 

 
_




_


----------



## trincess (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Had CHG - Turned Up Turquoise at first but had a Konad accident, it's now CHG - Outta Bounds
It doesn't really transfer on the swatches - It's actually forest green rather than tealish and I love it.


----------



## *lolly (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

*Tips*: O.P.I - My Private Jet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Toes*: China Glaze - Ruby Pumps


----------



## mindlessgapgirl (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

China Glaze "Ruby Pumps" on tips and toes - 2 days and not a single chip so far!


----------



## Luceuk (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

OPI - Tickle my France-y, I just received it this morning, it's gorgeous!


----------



## Lizzie (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Sally Hanson (the ones in the square bottle) Deepest of Violets--It's a gorgeous blackened purple.
I'd wear this color all the time if dark nails weren't so high maintenance.


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I have on big spender by essie today, its a dark reddish pink. i wanted pastel for easter but it;s still so cold around here!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

^^ hehe, you seem to really like that colour. I think I will order it with my next haul.

I'm wearing OPI's "I Pink I Love You". It's sheer but it's very pretty


----------



## trincess (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: Notd*






MAC On The Prowl + CHG Admire + Konad Plates m57 + m19


----------



## aziajs (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

^^^^I like!


----------



## Luceuk (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I think I'll put OPI - Strawberry Margarita on today.


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_^^ hehe, you seem to really like that colour. I think I will order it with my next haul.

I'm wearing OPI's "I Pink I Love You". It's sheer but it's very pretty_

 





 I love big spender! <3


----------



## EleanorDanger (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

No 7 - Nightshade.  
Reverse french; first time doing it, I think next time I'll try a silver crescent as without it makes my fingers look even longer and weird.
Sally Hansen - Mega Shine on top.

(only my left hand as I broke 2 nails on my right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## kittykit (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

China Glaze - International Flare.


----------



## knoxydoll (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I've got my ChG Recycle on, I was feeling recycly lol


----------



## trincess (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Notd*






China Glaze Devotion on top of China Glaze Midnight Ride
Konad Plate m63


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I have salley hansen VIP purple on


----------



## Luceuk (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

OPI - Do you lilac it, first time wearing it and it's gorgeous.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

China Glaze - 'Rich and Famous' .... pretty!


----------



## sassyclassy (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

trincess, I love how you do your nails!! I have no idea how you manage to make your lines so precise and clean!! Btw, I used to have the gold version of your phone!! The Nokia 7370...but then I got the iPhone..but I loved it.

Wearing today (and for the past few days) China Glaze in Ruby Pumps on my fingers and Sangria on my toes. Loveeeee them.

EDIT..I just googled what Konad Plates were, haha.


----------



## kimmy (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

opi sweet heart on my fingers,
nars orgasm on my toes.


----------



## trincess (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sassyclassy* 

 
_trincess, I love how you do your nails!! I have no idea how you manage to make your lines so precise and clean!! Btw, I used to have the gold version of your phone!! The Nokia 7370...but then I got the iPhone..but I loved it.

Wearing today (and for the past few days) China Glaze in Ruby Pumps on my fingers and Sangria on my toes. Loveeeee them.

EDIT..I just googled what Konad Plates were, haha._

 
Thank you! I was just about to tell you my secret! Sheesh


----------



## knoxydoll (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

ChG Lubu Heels *squee* I'm so glad my shipment came in


----------



## kimmy (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

changed toes to opi midnight in moscow right now.


----------



## christineeee_ (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: Notd*





china glaze liquid leather on nails
peppermint patti on toes


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 19, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

i'm wearing china glaze raspberry festival on my finger nails (2 coats looks pretty good!) and china glaze orange marmalade on my toe nails! again very cute! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm waiting on a shipment from head2toe with 6 china glaze polishes which i can't wiat to try out! i've finally found polish that doesn't chip on me for over 4 days!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 19, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

wearing OPI "an Affain in Red Square" since last night. I attended a gala where the theme was Golden Age of Glamour. I thought it fit the bill!


----------



## knoxydoll (Apr 19, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I've got 2 coats of ChG Raspberry Festivale with 1 coat of ChG Yell-O-Neil on, my nails look like they're on fire


----------



## christineeee_ (Apr 19, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

changed my nails to china glaze secret periwinkle


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

OPI "Sand in My Suit", the most gorgeous shimmery nude!


----------



## MissResha (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

in celebration of 4/20 im wearing China Glaze's Tree Hugger lol


----------



## blazeno.8 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I am wearing a rainbow across my hands.  Most (if not all) of the colors are neon.  I have a black french tip on each nail.  I think for my toes tomorrow I will do a black glittery nail with rainbow neon french tips.


----------



## trincess (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

CHG Lubu Heels over plain black polish & CHG ruby pumps on the tips =)


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

today it's OPI's My Kind Of Brown, it doesn't feel like spring time still so i wanted to vamp it up


----------



## trincess (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Notd*






China Glaze Designer Satin & Konad m65 & Konad Special Black Polish


----------



## blazeno.8 (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Just because I like taking pictures of my hands with neon nail polish...


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

i actually have ruby pumps today, totally out of season but i like it


----------



## kittykit (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

OPI Tijuana Dance?


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

i still have my ruby pumps on (layered over a vampy color) but wanted to paint my toes for the warm weather this weekend.. i have no idea what color! my nails are in good shape so do not feel like redoing them..


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

OPI "Done Out in Deco" for today


----------



## mac_3 (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I've been trying out the OPI for Sephora Mermaid in the Shade Polishes. Today I'm wearing Just a Fairy-Tale. I really like this collection!


----------



## kittykit (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Orly Mint Mojito. It's my new love!


----------



## kimmy (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

opi italian love affair on my fingers and toes.


----------



## kittykit (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

China Glaze Raspberry Festival. I wasn't sure about the colour before placing the order on H2T (was never a red polish kinda girl). I tried it on my nails for the first time, I fell in love with it instantly. It's a really pretty colour!


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

for audrey - tips and toes.. forget when i said its over-rated


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I'm wearing ChG Sexy Silhouette. It's a metallic fuchsia, pretty but I'm not feeling it. Will probably change it when I get home


----------



## ckalicka (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

OPI Bastille My Heart. Love it so much.


----------



## chaffsters33 (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

MAC Love and Friendship!


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

For Audrey still on my toes (I touched up) but essie's sugar daddy on my nails - i am going to change it to essie's LoopHole (a silver) on my fingers though because I am going to Atlantic City on Sunday and it will match my shoes/bag


----------



## michelle :) (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

chaffster, i almost bought that and i definitely need to pick it up. I bought vericose violet instead and it's a similar color. that's what i'm rockin....


----------



## BeautyPsycho (May 2, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

OPI "Suzy says da!"
Toes- OPI "The thrill of Brazil"


----------



## kittykit (May 2, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

China Glaze Spontaneous.


----------



## LMD84 (May 2, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

on my fingers i have china glaze grape juice. took 3 coats to get it looking nice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and on my toes i have china glaze ruby red pumps! super pretty!


----------



## kimmy (May 2, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

just did a french manicure on my toes with opi alpine snow.


----------



## claralikesguts (May 2, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

love & friendship <33333333 i was never much of a pink/purple polish girl since my hands tend to get pretty red, but it's so pretty!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I'm wearing ChG Grape Juice. I hate how sheer this is and takes 3 coats to look good. The end result is pretty though


----------



## BEA2LS (May 6, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

milani's blackest black on fingers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thinking of what to do with my toes.. some kind of pink is gonna be on my fingers tommorow..


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (May 6, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

So, I'm home sick today and decided to create my first frankenpolishes with some old colors, dollar store clear coat, and pigment samples.  This is the one I chose for my manicure today...I know my cuticles are a mess, sorry if it offends you, my favorite mani tool broke and I can't find a replacement!


----------



## BEA2LS (May 6, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dahlia_Rayn* 

 
_So, I'm home sick today and decided to create my first frankenpolishes with some old colors, dollar store clear coat, and pigment samples. This is the one I chose for my manicure today...I know my cuticles are a mess, sorry if it offends you, my favorite mani tool broke and I can't find a replacement!




_

 
what pigment did you use for this color? it's pretty


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (May 6, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I had a few pigment samples sitting around, I don't even know where they're from...also I used some pigment from Bella Pierre, clear polish, and white polish.  It's kind of amazing it turned out this color, but it was super fun to play!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (May 7, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I'm wearing ChG Entourage. It's the first time I'm wearing a bright green like this so still getting used to it


----------



## kimmy (May 9, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

one of my nails broke, so i had to cut them all down to even them out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 tried to make them look half way decent with a couple coats of opi royal flush blush.


----------



## ckalicka (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Dior Addict 290. It's a really pretty light pink. My nails are super short right now so I can't really wear darker colors until they grow at least a few millimeters.


----------



## xobaby89 (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

i'm currently wearing china glaze *solar power*


----------



## girloflowers (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

i'm wearing OPI  nail envy, OPI ridge filler and opi top coat 
woo!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I'm wearing Misa Push Upon It. It's a nice raspberry colour


----------



## broken_soul (May 13, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

OOH I hadn't seen this thread!
I'm so into nail polish right now but I'm wearing a boring color...OPI Bubble Bath.


----------



## BEA2LS (May 13, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

big spender on my toes and nails.. i gotta get over this color!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (May 13, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Wearing OPI Sand in my Suit. My favourite nude at the moment!


----------



## broken_soul (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Carolyn New York brownsville today...makes me want chocolate.


----------



## browneyedbaby (May 15, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_Wearing OPI Sand in my Suit. My favourite nude at the moment!_

 
Me too! I've been looking for an opaque nude for ages, perfect!


----------



## kittykit (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

China Glaze Lap Of Luxury. Love love love this one so much.


----------



## broken_soul (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Orly Mint Mojito today...makes me happy.


----------



## BEA2LS (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

essie sugar daddy


----------



## *lolly (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

China Glaze - Agent Lavender for me today! My fave pastel pale purple (comes up blue-ish in the pic) ... I love it


----------



## BeautyPsycho (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

OPI Green-wich village, but its couple of days old and I need change so I'll probably change it tonight...


----------



## broken_soul (May 20, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Essie Sag Harbor today.


----------



## NutMeg (May 21, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

ChG Cross Iron 360. Sexiest orange ever.


----------



## trincess (May 23, 2009)

*Re: Notd*






CHG Secret Peri-Wink-Le & Konad White Polish & Palette m65
Excuse my cuticles, I've never really gotten around how to do them properly =)


----------



## kittykit (May 23, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

China Glaze Raspberry Festival


----------



## broken_soul (May 23, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Carolyn New York sunset on the Hudson


----------



## BeautyPsycho (May 25, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Tips- China Glaze "Custom kicks"
Toes- China Glaze "Japanese Koi"

Love 'em both


----------



## Shadowy Lady (May 25, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

wearing OPI Dutch Tulip. I had missed this colour!


----------



## makeup_queen81 (May 25, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

my style warriors interpretation...i didn't use any of the nail polishes

OPI Green-Wich Village
Sally Hansen Night Flight 

sorry the photo is blurry


----------



## ashleydenise (May 25, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Essie - Bermuda Shorts.

It's ugly in the bottle, but I love it on!


----------



## ohshnappp (May 25, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

China Glaze - Grape Juice


----------



## broken_soul (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Zoya Shivon for me today...I need to take pics.


----------



## trincess (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Chine Glaze - Fifth Avenue
OMG, love that colour... Similar to Kreme de la Kremlin by OPI, I guess...


----------



## cathlila (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

OPI Melon of Troy on my toes and OPI Party in My Cabana on my tips...

I think I'll be coming back to these two all summer! they're beautiful


----------



## broken_soul (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Essie Sag Harbor on hands and Zoya Colbie on toes.


----------



## BEA2LS (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

i'm wearing china glaze jamican me crazy (i think it's called?) it's a bright golden orange.. that's my toes
and one my fingers is some cheapie bright yellow


----------



## Shadowy Lady (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Tips: ChG Custom Kicks...love this
Toes: Essie Laquered Up


----------



## broken_soul (May 28, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Lippman PYT (pretty young thing) on hands
Zoya Jinx with Nars ZIZI on top for my toes


----------



## User67 (May 28, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Okay, so I have recently gotten into painting my fingernails. I always have my toes done, but I usually just leave my fingers bare because it's hard to get them perfect & then after all that work the polishes chips after like 2 days. But, now I am obsessed with nail designs (I just ordered a Konad) & I love painting my fingers. But, these aren't the best. It's kind of messy around the cuticle, but I'll get better! Anyway, enough babbling. I did black nails with zebra print on the ring fingers because we are having our big Style Warrior event this weekend & I though it would be cute!


----------



## ohshnappp (May 30, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

China Glaze - Strawberry Fields


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (May 31, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

NARS ZiZi on my fingers, it's so pretty and summery by itself.  Also wearing Sally Hansen Brisk Blue (one of the quick dry colors) on my toes covered with NARS ZiZi.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (May 31, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

MAC Mercenary.


----------



## kimmy (May 31, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

opi affair in red square on my toes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Orly Cashmere Cardigan, gorgeous deep lilac colour


----------



## User67 (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

China Glaze Solar Power with black leopard print designs thanks to my new Konad!


----------



## BEA2LS (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

OPI cabana banana ( i know i spelled that wrong!)
it's kinda old, but i like it - it's yellow but not really bright, more like the color on a traffic light..


----------



## broken_soul (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Today I did Sparitual Surreal. It's a really dark blue..almost black.


----------



## trincess (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

CHG Custom Kicks & Konad m56 & Konad special polish in pink & pink flower rhinestones on ringfingers.


----------



## NutMeg (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Nails- ChG Ruby Pumps
Toes- ChG Paper Chasing


----------



## Almost black. (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

*OPI Overexposed In South Beach*

No flash:





Flash:


----------



## idressyou (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I'm wearing Sinful Euro Trash (fingers & toes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## broken_soul (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Essie Greenport with a black konad nail polish. Used Konad image plate M57


----------



## kimmy (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

just put opi natural base coat + two coats of opi sweet heart + opi top coat on my finners.


----------



## ashleydenise (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

OPI You Don't Know Jacques on my fingers (Piggy Polish Wicked Fun on my ring finger)

OPI Banana Bandanna on my piggies.


----------



## broken_soul (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Sally Hansen Insta-dri in Mochachino w/ white Konad nail polish and M9 konad image plate.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Misa Dirty Sexy Money (best colour ever) on my tips and ChG Custom Kicks on my toes


----------



## broken_soul (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Zoya Shivon today!


----------



## User67 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I'm getting much better with the Konad now, I learned to just keep my finger still when I roll on the design, before I would try to roll my finger the opposite way while applying the design (does that make sense?) thinking that I would get better coverage. But, just keeping my finger still I get a neater result 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here is my latest creation.....
China Glaze Japanese Koi w/zebra print!


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

delete


----------



## Dottles (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I changed from Rimmel 60 Second 320 Rapid Ruby to Rimmel 60 Second 198 Azure.  I absolutely love both of these.  Azure is flippin' bright it's amazing.


----------



## Almost black. (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Color Club - Fast Woman 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's adorable, love it! Too bad I can't get the real colour on my pics


----------



## misspresh (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

OPI got a date to-knight


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Essie Sexy Divide. This was my fave vamp colour in the winter but I don't care about seasons so I still wear it, lol!


----------



## trincess (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: Notd*






China Glaze - IV


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

OPI Russian to a party, and it's sooooooooo pretty and gorgeous.


----------



## ashleydenise (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trincess* 

 
_China Glaze - IV_

 
ohhhhh I want this now!!!


----------



## trincess (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

China Glaze - In The Lime Light
Didn't expect this many compliments with such a bold color!


----------



## User67 (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Essie Marshmallow. Doing the simple nude thing today.


----------



## broken_soul (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Piggy Polish Tulips to Kiss 
Black Konad polish
Konad image plate M35


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Sephora OPI 212
Pics are huge, so click click if you're interested


----------



## ashleydenise (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trincess* 

 
_China Glaze - In The Lime Light
Didn't expect this many compliments with such a bold color!_

 
 Have you used any of the other neon colors? I'm wanting to know if I'm the only one they majorly chip for, like right away, I hate it =[

yesterdays notd for me was 'cg make an entrance', love it.


----------



## NutMeg (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Tips- ChG Watermelon Rind
Toes- ChG Paper Chasing

I've been wanting to buy a good medium purple, so I have to do some looking to find something that matches the picture in my head.


----------



## trincess (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashleydenise* 

 
_Have you used any of the other neon colors? I'm wanting to know if I'm the only one they majorly chip for, like right away, I hate it =[

yesterdays notd for me was 'cg make an entrance', love it._

 
I have Turned Up Turquoise and In The Lime Light, and I use Sally Hansen Insta-Dri topcoat. I've had the manicure for two days now, and didn't experience any chipping... As base coat I use a ridge-filler. Maybe the combination goes along well with my nails? Do you use any top coat?


----------



## User67 (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashleydenise* 

 
_Have you used any of the other neon colors? I'm wanting to know if I'm the only one they majorly chip for, like right away, I hate it =[

yesterdays notd for me was 'cg make an entrance', love it._

 
I have the Japanese Koi color which is a Neon. I did 3 coats & it wore pretty well. I want to get more of their neon colors!


----------



## ashleydenise (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_I have the Japanese Koi color which is a Neon. I did 3 coats & it wore pretty well. I want to get more of their neon colors!_

 
I really love that color, I want to get it but I'm leary cause I haven't had good luck with the neons..

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trincess* 

 
_I have Turned Up Turquoise and In The Lime Light, and I use Sally Hansen Insta-Dri topcoat. I've had the manicure for two days now, and didn't experience any chipping... As base coat I use a ridge-filler. Maybe the combination goes along well with my nails? Do you use any top coat?_

 
I use Seche Vite [sp?] for topcoat and Nail Tek II for base... I'm just going to have to try to play around with them some more I think...

Today I'm wearing CG Flying Dragon.. I'm gonna give this neon stuff another try. *crosses fingers*


----------



## broken_soul (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Color Club Revvvolution today.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Color club fashion addict 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's so pretty


----------



## ohshnappp (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Misa - Happy Happy


----------



## broken_soul (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Finger Paints Lilac Love
Konad white
Konad image plate M64


----------



## trincess (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

CHG - Ruby Pumps
can't get enough of this color! In full sun, I bump into things while looking at my nails =)


----------



## Leilani78 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trincess* 

 
_CHG - Ruby Pumps
can't get enough of this color! In full sun, I bump into things while looking at my nails =)_

 
Do you have emerald sparkle? It's gorgeous too!


----------



## BEA2LS (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

i have sugar daddy on my nails and pink voltage (china glaze, i think that's the name) on my toes.
nothing new really.


----------



## broken_soul (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Shu Uemura  P Sparkling Garnet Aquarium 
Savvy Chrome (ring finger)
Konad black polish
Konad image plate M73


----------



## trincess (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Leilani78* 

 
_Do you have emerald sparkle? It's gorgeous too!_

 
yes =) I got it on eBay, was pretty hard to track down =)


----------



## ashleydenise (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

MAC Firehouse with CG Ruby Pumps on top. love it!
My sister says it looks too much like christmas but idc! lol


----------



## trincess (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Notd*







CHG Devotion on CHG Gussied Up Green


----------



## BEA2LS (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashleydenise* 

 
_MAC Firehouse with CG Ruby Pumps on top. love it!
My sister says it looks too much like christmas but idc! lol_

 
i disagree, i love red for the summer.. i am going to rock my ruby pumps when i go on vacation fourth of july week.
i think red is happy summer color.


----------



## broken_soul (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

China Glaze 2Nite


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

wearing OPI My Private Jet on my tips and OPI Banana Bandanna on my toes


----------



## ashleydenise (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_i disagree, i love red for the summer.. i am going to rock my ruby pumps when i go on vacation fourth of july week.
i think red is happy summer color. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ohh I should wear red for the 4th also, thanks for the idea!


----------



## Zoffe (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

GOSH "Peachy" w/ GOSH "Rainbow" on top.








Please excuse my not so gorgeous nails and the semi-crappy application. I just wanted to see how the two polishes would look layered


----------



## broken_soul (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Rescue Beauty Lounge No More War
Konad black polish
Konad image plate M57


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I'm wearing OPI Cozy Melted in the Sun...ideal colour for a warm sunny day


----------



## broken_soul (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Rescue Beauty Lounge Teal
Konad white
Konad image plate M13


----------



## brianjenny17 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

MAC's Violet Fire


----------



## ohshnappp (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

BB Couture - Frosty Meadow


----------



## BEA2LS (Jun 29, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

pink voltage on toes again and salley hansen lighting (insta-dry) on my finger nails.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 29, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Essie All Lacquered Up on tips, ChG Lubu Heels on toes


----------



## Lndsy (Jun 29, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Zoya America on toes and Sally Hansen Salon in Azelea with the flame/leaf/ whatever from Konad m63 in ChG Emotion..soon to be Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Lightning with the checkered tip pattern from m56 in black.

Changed my mind and went with ChG Recycle as a base with ChG Harmony over it in the houndstooth pattern...this might be my new favourite Konad ever!


----------



## Crystalrubi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Wearing OPI Green-which Village and I've already recieved compliments


----------



## trincess (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: Notd*






China Glaze - Shower Together

Such a great color... <3


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I'm wearing Color Club Ultra Violet. this is my fave polish of the moment


----------



## NutMeg (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

ChG Grape Juice today. I keep coming back to the Summer Days collection, I originally only bought Watermelon Rind and then ordered this one later. Now I'm thinking I might have to get Orange Marmalade, because I lust after oranges.


----------



## ohshnappp (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

A french manicure with Essie - Mesmerize for the tips instead of white, lined with silver glitter.


----------



## beezyfree (Jul 12, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

i'm rockin HOT TOPIC'S hot pink =)


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jul 12, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

OPI Passion for NY fashion.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I'm wearing Orly Country Club Khaki, feelin the neutrals today


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: Notd*


----------



## NatalieMT (Jul 14, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I'm wearing OPI Ink - great shimmery navy shade!


----------



## BEA2LS (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I have essie big spender on tips and toes. lol i know i do this a lot but i actually got it done in a salon this time and they put this neon finish on it and it looks pretty


----------



## girloflowers (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: Notd*





opi bastille my heart and mod about you messy marbling


----------



## trincess (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: Notd*






Konad special black polish over China Glaze Tinsel, design from palette m74


----------



## BEA2LS (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

i have one a milani polish, i love their colors but they chip quickly. since i polish my nails alot i do not mind too much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



it is called violet fire or something, it is a bright purple color.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I'm wearing Misa's Red Hot Momma. It's a simple red polish but I really like the quality of Misa nail polishes.


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Today i am trying nail art, not that I am any good at it hahaha. Don't judge too harshly as I do not own Konad and it is all hand done. Very simple, almost unnoticable, but I like it. I am wearing Sinful Colors Burgundy Apple as a base color and Sinful Colors Bronze as the dots.


----------



## Retropinuplady (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

My second attepment at konad nails,not bad but plenty of room for improvement lol
Barry M nail varnish : Navy 
Konad specil nail varnish: White


----------



## fly_easy (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: Notd*






ChG For Audrey and Stripe Rite in a lilac shimmery color that my nephew picked out. The topcoat is Orly Nails For Men. It's supposed to give a matte finish but it was kinda eh. I'm going to wait for Essie's to come out and compare.


----------



## ashleydenise (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

OPI Its a bird, it's a plane, it's opi on my fingers.

piggy polish wicked fun on my toes, french manicure style.


----------



## kittykit (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

China Glaze Rose Among Thorns. One of my favourite neon colours. It's so beautiful


----------



## NutMeg (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

ChG Watermelon Rind on my fingers. My toes are getting a break right now, because I partially ripped off one of the toenails, and I'm not brave enough yet to rip it all the way off.


----------



## ashleydenise (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

OPI Lourve me, Lourve me not =] I just got this and I LOVE IT!


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

The base is Sinful Colors Fiji, and the elongated messy dots are Sinful Colors Ladies in Waiting. I like how it turned out, its fun and random! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy!


----------



## ohshnappp (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Zoya - Sienna


----------



## NutMeg (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Just applying ChG Recycle.


----------



## broken_soul (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

OPI Wyatt Earple Purple
Konad White nail polish
Konad Stamp M65


----------



## kimmy (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

opi dc cherry blossom on toes
european secrets calium nail builder on fingers


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_China Glaze Rose Among Thorns. One of my favourite neon colours. It's so beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
One of my faves as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm wearing OPI Hollywood Blonde. Was wearing brights and neons for a week and needed a break with a sheer sparkly nail polish...


----------



## BEA2LS (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Sally hansen's lightening (yellow) on toes and milani's green glow on fingers.


----------



## trincess (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: Notd*






Sapphire Blue by a local brand, konad special polish in white, images from plate m56, and finally a blue rhinestone =)


----------



## ohshnappp (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Inspired by the MAC Style Warrior collection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




USED:
Leopard print: OPI - Golden Rules! / China Glaze - Prize Winning Mare / Color Club - Art Club Nail Art Lacquer - Black (NA02)
Zebra print: Misa - Heaven White / Color Club Art Club Nail Art Lacquer Black (NA02)
The rest: China Glaze Wagon Trail
















Better capture of the gold duochrome-y goodness of Wagon Trail:






Oooooooooooooh~ Haha.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I'm wearing OPI My Chihuaha Bites....pinky coral colour


----------



## beezyfree (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

i'm ROCKIN *Hot Topic's Neon Green*


----------



## broken_soul (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

China Glaze Out On Safari
Konad black polish
Konad image plate M66


----------



## beezyfree (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

i'm now ROCKIN
*ZOYA - MALIA<3*


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I'm wearing Misa Dirty Sexy Money again. This is definitely one of my go-to colours!


----------



## broken_soul (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Zoya Ginessa
Konad black polish
Konad image plate S9


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Today I am wearing OPI Done Out in Deco, I wasn't sure about this color at first, but I love it!


----------



## trincess (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: Notd*






China Glaze - Agent Lavender & Konad Special Polish in Black
Konad m65

**UPDATE**
Couldn't keep myself from making this design more extravagant. Added sharp french tips and rhinestones.


----------



## broken_soul (Jul 25, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Creative Nail Design In The Mauve 
Konad Black polish
Konad image plate M60


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 25, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Reverse French Tips, sorry the pic is so dark but it shows off the sparkle better. I used Sinful Colors California as the base color and OPI Big Apple Red for the tips.


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Sinful Colors Ladies in Waiting (base)
Sinful Colors Jamboree (dots)


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

OPI upfront and Personal on my nails. Gorgeous glittery gold, lovely for the summer


----------



## BEA2LS (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

china glaze pink voltage on my fingers (neon pink)
and milani juicy glo on my toes, it is seriously the brightest orange i owe! i am not much of an orange person but it's blinding bright and i lvoe it.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Tips- Orly Goth
Orly Mint mojito on my toes


----------



## trincess (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Notd*






China Glaze Harmony over China Glaze Midnight Ride
Palette M69


----------



## Anna Phalactyc (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Tips: 
China Glaze Stroll (two coats) + China Glaze Ruby Pumps (one coat) - Love!
Toes: 
OPI Midnight in Moscow - Hate! Soo boring.  Just as well, cuz I can't wait to try my Nubar Forest that just got delivered!


----------



## LexieLee (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

OPI on Collins Ave on my fingers and toes


----------



## ohshnappp (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

My first attempt at a glitter gradient...

-USED-
Color Club - Magic Attraction






No flash





Flash





Blurry picture showing the holographic brilliance of Magic Attraction... OOOOOOH.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I'm wearing OPI's Timless is More. I've been wearing neons all long weekends and wanted something softer for a change


----------



## BEA2LS (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

^^ i took a break from neons, too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i am wearing OPI cosmo not tonight honey! it is a sheer neutral but has a bronzey goldish tint to it (kind of sparkly, too)


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Today I am wearing OPI Melon of Troy as a base color and OPI Alpine Snow as the decoration color.


----------



## BEA2LS (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

^^ that's really, really cute.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

OPI Sea? I told you.
Wow, wow! It's such a gorgeous color, comes alive once its on your nails


----------



## broken_soul (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

OPI Black Tie Optional


----------



## broken_soul (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Claire's Magic


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Average French Manicure OPI Tutti Frutti Tonga as base color and OPI Alpine Snow as tip color


----------



## broken_soul (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Wow I've been changing my nail color a lot this week! LOL

Chanel Cosmic Violine


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

OPI louvre me louvre me not.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Color Club Electronica, i love vampy colours and this is an amazing purple vamp!


----------



## broken_soul (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Sephora OPI Dark Room


----------



## LexieLee (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

OPI Up Front and Personal on fingers, OPI Shorts Story on toes


----------



## BEA2LS (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

i have on NYC  Time's Square. it is a lovely coral color, one of the prettiest that i own.. but i really know better than to get NYC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it chipped like an hour after i did my nails, i touched up but i know it will chip again soon.. it is such a pretty color, though - bright pinkish reddish, i will probably do it on my toes next  (my toes are OPI Dutch Tulip right now)


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Pink Leopard Print: OPI Tutti Frutti Tonga (base), Sinful Colors Jamboree (dark pink dots), OPI Black Onyx (Black spots)


----------



## kimmy (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

china glaze martini pedicure on toes. so mad i can't find this anywhere.


----------



## ohshnappp (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: Notd*





-USED-
Watermelon: OPI - Cajun Shrimp / Essie - Crush / Color Club - Art Club Nail Art Lacquer - Black / New York Summer - Amaranth / OPI - Fireflies
The rest: New York Summer - Amaranth 

Someone took a bite of the watermelon on my left hand! XD


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I'm wearing Essie Fishnet Stockings, it's a nice vampy red


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Dark French Manicure: OPI You Don't Know Jacques as base color, OPI Black Onyx as tip color


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

^^ that is so chic, I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm wearing ChG Breakin. Still don't like orange on me though


----------



## BEA2LS (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

i am wearing china glaze jamican out (i probably spelled that wrong).  it is like a dark shiny orange, not  a neon or a bright.. it's not my favorite but it is summery.. my toes are red, opi dutch tulips to be exact so not like red red.


----------



## fly_easy (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Notd*






Zoya Paz 
Stripe Rite Black and silver glitter
LA Art Deco White
Northern Lights Top Coat that has an awesome hologram effect
ring finger is Revlon's Raspberry Rapture. It smells sooo pretty.


----------



## zosojacks (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Gold leopard print:

Sephora by OPI - Charge It! as the base
Nicole by OPI - Cocoa-A-Go-Go for the spots
Rimmel - Black Satin to outline the spots


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I'm wearing OPI Banana Bandanna. My only yellow nail polish


----------



## BEA2LS (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

i did something really different today (for me, anyway!) i did my own french manicure.. i used those peel off strip thingies and did the tip in sally hansen white (made for this sort of thing) and than  i put sugar daddy over it (essie) i started to do a white on white look with essie's cloud nine as the base but this looks better.. my lines are not straight, but it was my first attempt ever at this so i am pleased enough.. it does make my short nails look longer though parts where i messed up are killing me! i think that's why i never gotten  into nail art, i hate to look at imperfect nails!! my toes are undone but i plan on painting them with milani pink pop later - it is seriously the brightest pink that i have.


----------



## lolaB (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: Notd*





China Glaze Turned Up Turqoise, black acrylic paint, and Kiss silver glitter


----------



## trincess (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Freehanded some bright metallic blue french tips (little brighter and with more greenish undertone than CHG Adore) over a very dark blue jelly base similar to CHG Calypso Blue... The result is quite striking, I definitely recommend... =)


----------



## kimmy (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

china glaze for audrey on toes.


----------



## zosojacks (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I love half-moon manis!

Moon - OPI Samoan Sand
Top part - Essie Wicked


----------



## ohshnappp (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Del Sol - Secret Crush


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 19, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

OPI Kreme de la Kremlin (pink) and OPI You Don't Know Jacques! (grey/brown)


----------



## BEA2LS (Aug 19, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

opi green-which village on my nails and essie's watermelon on my toes


----------



## dopista (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: Notd*





 (clickable pic--> I dont know how to resize it)

Inspired by Nyla.. My first time using Konad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (m57 plates) and Essie's Fruit Sangria


----------



## Lovelynuts (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Kind of crappy picture but I love this color! 

China Glaze no VII


----------



## ashleyavocado (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

i'm wearing zoya paz and my toes have on wet n wild craze - shield.


----------



## broken_soul (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Diamond Cosmetics Dirty & Flirty 
Konad black polish
Konad image plate M61


----------



## kimmy (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

opi tutti frutti tonga topped with opi happy anniversary! on toes.


----------



## fly_easy (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Notd*







Stripe Rite Glitter Blue and shimmery lilac


----------



## ashleyavocado (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

i've alternated MAC $$$$ Yes and $OPI Queen of Everything.

on my ring fingers i layered with Santee Fuschia Glitter (which really looks like a reddish purple jelly with chunky silver glitter in varied sizes) and i added 3 diagonal stripes of glitter on each thumb.


----------



## BEA2LS (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

i have sally hansen's sunrise, sunset on my finger nails (a sparkly orange with flashes of green), and essie's watermelon on my toes still.


----------



## CaveB (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Essie Midnight Cami on the fingers and OPI Suzi Skis... on the toes with Essie Matte About You...love this topcoat!


----------



## Anna Phalactyc (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Tips: 
Orly Enchanted Forest- dissapointing, looks a dusty near-black in artificial light, and in the sun is a thoroughly uninteresting dusty, mellow forest green.  Blah.

Toes: 
China Glaze Ruby Pumps, an old standby.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

ChG Flying Dragon on my tips and OPI Dutch Tulips on my toes


----------



## seabird (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

nails inc jermyn street on fingers & toes


----------



## n_c (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Rich N Famous - ChG


----------



## girloflowers (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

new nailpolsih!




china glaze recycle with a green sparkly gradient/tip


----------



## Lovelynuts (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Another crappy pic but a beautiful color. It's a very sparkly light pink polish called Viva la Diva. Very cheap but they have pretty cool colors!


----------



## aziajs (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *girloflowers* 

 
_new nailpolsih!




china glaze recycle with a green sparkly gradient/tip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I love this!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

OPI Vampire state building.


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Elegant Nails - OPI Tutti Frutti Tonga (base), OPI Alpine Snow, and OPI Black Onyx


----------



## User67 (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

MAC Cool Reserve nail polish w/Konad M57 design plate. Cool Reserve is on my toes too, but with no design.


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

OPI You Don't Know Jacques (base), OPI Bogota Blackberry (tips)


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

OPI Done Out in Deco (base) and Sinful Colors Fiji (tips)


----------



## Anna Phalactyc (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Tips: MAC Dry Martini
Toes: Zoya Isla


----------



## misspresh (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I am so impressed by all these gorgeous manis! I wish I was more creative, you guys have inspired me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




current NOTD- OPI Do you lilac it


----------



## LexieLee (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

OPI Miami Beet


----------



## User67 (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

MAC Dry Martini with Essie Matte About You top coat. This is my first time doing matte nails & I LOVE the look!


----------



## igswonderworld (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Don't have a pic but I have Orly Country Club Khaki on tips and Orly Calypso Blue on toes. Loving them both...


----------



## BEA2LS (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

china glaze pink voltage on fingers - neon pink
milani pink pop on toes - bright, bright pink


----------



## foizzy (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

CG Purple Panic on hands and OPI Plugged-in Plum on toes.

People keep complementing me on Purple Panic. It's the prettiest purple neon but isn't over the top like a pink neon would be.


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

OPI Big Apple Red mattified with the Essie topcoat and OPI DS Reflection on the tips.


----------



## kimmy (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

opi flashbulb fuschia on toes.


----------



## perfecttenn (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Base Coat: Sally Hansen Hard As Nails
Varnish:  Isla by Zoya
Top Coat:  Seche Vite


----------



## LexieLee (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

OPI Tutti Frutti Tonga - light peachy baby pink


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

OPI Russian Navy under Sinful Colors Hottie (glitter)


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 10, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I'm wearing Color Club Pink Flame (love this)


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Sep 11, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Currently rockin' Essie Fishnet Stockings! My perfect idea of blood red.


----------



## Risser (Sep 11, 2009)

*Re: Notd*





NUBAR - Reclaim from Going Green Collection


----------



## ashleydenise (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Orly - Happily Ever After


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 14, 2009)

*Re: Notd*






 OPI Fuchsia Fling (base) covered in Essie Matte Topcoat, OPI Green-wich Village (light green), OPI Here Today... Aragon Tomorrow (dark green), OPI Black Onyx (dots).


----------



## ohshnappp (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Rescue Beauty Lounge - Locavore

LOVE this. It is amazing.


----------



## Lovelynuts (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohshnappp* 

 
_Rescue Beauty Lounge - Locavore

LOVE this. It is amazing._

 
Do you have a picture? I got really curious!


----------



## ashleydenise (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Zoya - Yasmeen <3


----------



## Risser (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: Notd*





China Glaze - For Audrey

index/ring: For Audrey + OPI Topcoat
middle/little: For Audrey + Essie matte about you


----------



## LexieLee (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

OPI I'm not really a waitress


----------



## Lovelynuts (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

OPI - Princess Rule!

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...s-Rule-001.jpg


----------



## Susanne (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I just found my love for China Glaze and especially OPI!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This weekend I will wear

OPI Can You Tapas This? from the Spain collection.


----------



## Risser (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: Notd*












MAC - Baby Goth Girl (1 OPI base coat + 2 BGG)


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I'm wearing Misa Toxic Seduction. It's a gorgeous shimmery dark green, yum!


----------



## Susanne (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Risser* 

 
_










MAC - Baby Goth Girl (1 OPI base coat + 2 BGG) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Looks awesome! It is on my list.


----------



## broken_soul (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Chanel Jade (green)






IDK if I like it, especially for the price.


----------



## Susanne (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *broken_soul* 

 
_Chanel Jade (green)






IDK if I like it, especially for the price.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It looks great! You should like it


----------



## broken_soul (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_It looks great! You should like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Aww thanks. I will add a Konad soon. LOL


----------



## BEA2LS (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

essie watermelon on fingers
and a cover girl black/grey shade called midnight magic on toes.


----------



## ohshnappp (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Misa - Green With Envy


----------



## ohshnappp (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lovelynuts* 

 
_Do you have a picture? I got really curious!_

 
I didn't take a picture of my own nails with Locavore, but various bloggers online have swatched it:

The Polish Addict  Blog Archive  Ji Baek is My Personal Hero: Rescue Beauty Lounge Spring 2009

Scrangie: Too Excited Not To Swatch: Rescue Beauty Lounge Spring/Summer 2009


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

OPI Alpine Snow and OPI Black Onyx


----------



## broken_soul (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Nars Tallulah


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I'm wearing Rimmel's 60 second nail polish in Green With Envy. It's the neatest greeny-blue colour and has great shine. LOVE IT!!!!!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I'm wearing Misa Moody Model, it's the colour of milk chocolate


----------



## Lovelynuts (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohshnappp* 

 
_I didn't take a picture of my own nails with Locavore, but various bloggers online have swatched it:

The Polish Addict Blog Archive Ji Baek is My Personal Hero: Rescue Beauty Lounge Spring 2009

Scrangie: Too Excited Not To Swatch: Rescue Beauty Lounge Spring/Summer 2009_

 
Thanks, it does look awesome!!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

OPI ink suede, 2 coats.


----------



## Susanne (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

^^^ Wow, that's pretty. First suede finish I like.


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

OPI You Don't Know Jacques, Sinful Colors Hottie (glitter), Essie MAY topcoat.


----------



## ohshnappp (Sep 28, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

^ Ooh, that looks awesome.

Currently sporting: Color Club - Revvvolution


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I'm wearing Misa I Will Survive layered with Misa Candy Girl...it turned this glittery purple colour, here it is:


----------



## clslvr6spd (Sep 30, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

China Glaze - Fortune Teller.
Sorry for the crappy picture & chipping, its 3 days of wear.


----------



## broken_soul (Sep 30, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_China Glaze - Fortune Teller.
Sorry for the crappy picture & chipping, its 3 days of wear.





_

 
I want this soooooooooooo bad!!!


----------



## Risser (Sep 30, 2009)

*Re: Notd*










*Revlon - Vixen*

index/middle: 3 coats
ring/little: 2 coats


----------



## makeba (Sep 30, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyPsycho* 

 
_OPI ink suede, 2 coats.













_

 
you have beautiful nails!!! i love this shade on you.


----------



## BEA2LS (Sep 30, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

i have on brights something or another by OPI. i got it this summer but it's a "bright" (i do not think it is really bright to be honest) orange shade. i thought it was cute for halloween 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i have an orly fushia shade on my toes.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

OPI bogota blackberry


----------



## Risser (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Notd*






*KOSE ELSIA - PU100*
thick and a little streaky, I don't want to buy again.


----------



## Risser (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: Notd*











*China Glaze Ruby Pumps*
2 coats without topcoat, a stunning ruby red with red glitters. I LOVE THIS COLOR!!!


----------



## broken_soul (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Sally Hansen Opulent Cloud 





I'm in love with this one.


----------



## broken_soul (Oct 3, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

OPI You Don't Know Jacques suede


----------



## broken_soul (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Woke up early today and decided to play around.

Sephora OPI Blue Grotto





Then topped it with Essie Matte About You 





Then used Konad silver polish and Plate M64


----------



## zosojacks (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Sally Hansen Hard As Nails Xtreme Wear - Emerald City, topped with Essie Matte About You

Not sure if I'm feeling dark green on my fingernails. But I LOVE the matte finish! It looks like Christmas wrapping paper.


----------



## Susanne (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

MAC Shirelle today. I love this red.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Avon Passionate Purple ... Gorgeous!


----------



## igswonderworld (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

China Glaze Shower Together


----------



## broken_soul (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Sephora OPI Just a Fairy-Tail





Then added Konad special Polish in Wine Red and Plate M32 (not loving it and different lighting too)


----------



## ginger9 (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: Notd*


----------



## broken_soul (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Dior Lemon Balm


----------



## gildedangel (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

OPI Alpine Snow and OPI Big Apple Red


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

on my fingers i am using emerald sparkle by china glaze and on my toes i am using thunderbird by chinaglaze


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

^both are gorgeous. Emerald sparkle is one of the pretties polishes ever. 

OT- It was OPI Vodka & Caviar but I'll change to Illamasqua Propaganda.

OPI Vodka & Caviar (Red jelly)


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyPsycho* 

 
_^both are gorgeous. Emerald sparkle is one of the pretties polishes ever._

 
when i wear emerald sparkle i can't actually stop looking at my nails! it's so pretty!


----------



## broken_soul (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Maybelline Silver Lilac






Super streaky but it was only $1 at  Dollar Tree.


----------



## zosojacks (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyPsycho* 

 
_^both are gorgeous. Emerald sparkle is one of the pretties polishes ever. 

OT- It was OPI Vodka & Caviar but I'll change to Illamasqua Propaganda.

OPI Vodka & Caviar (Red jelly)



_

 
Your nails are gorgeous! I am forever a fan of shiny, classic red on square tips. I recently chopped mine off, because I felt like my fingers needed a break and my nails weren't in the greatest condition. Now the tips just barely go over the finger edge. 

Currently I'm wearing OPI Bogota Blackberry. I love breaking out this colour in the fall and winter!


----------



## igswonderworld (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

China Glaze - Caribbean Blue 

...and LOVING IT!


----------



## broken_soul (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Past few days...

Maybelline Poolside Plum





Avon Nocturnal





Misa Mountain's Crest


----------



## Risser (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: Notd*






*OPI - Ginza Gold*

2 coats without topcoat, a shimmery sunset gold.


----------



## gildedangel (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

OPI Black Onyx and OPI Alpine Snow; Konad m57


----------



## Sushi~Flower (Oct 15, 2009)

*Black Nails/ with Coral Tips and dots!*

Thought I would paint my nails in something whimsical today


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

This polish was really hard to capture...it's Hard Candy's Mr. Wrong, a greyed out purple with a greenish goldish microglitter, it's like foil.  So so pretty.  






This is two coats with base and top coat, the application was super smooth and even!  Good dry time too!


----------



## Briar (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Nubar "Wildlife"

I freakin' LOVE this color, can't stop looking at it.


----------



## trincess (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: Notd*






Collistar Viola, China Glaze Emotion, m66


----------



## broken_soul (Oct 21, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Milani Magical
Konad white polish
Image plate M1


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 21, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

well i'm still rocking china glaze thunderbird on my toes but on my fingers i am wearing china glaze stella. it's fabulous and perfect for fall! it looks like a dark purpley colour but when the light hits it you can really see a nice pink sheen come off it! not like any other purple colours i have! plus it only took 2 coats to look perfect! woo!


----------



## igswonderworld (Oct 21, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

China Glaze - Fortune Teller. And may I just say this shade is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Risser (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: Notd*






*ENTITY Blue*
A very gorgeous midnight blue!!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

OPI Modern Girl
I was feeling coral today


----------



## kimmy (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

was opi infatuation on fingers and opi royal flush blush on toes. now opi i'm not really a waitress all around.


----------



## SuSana (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *igswonderworld* 

 
_China Glaze - Fortune Teller. And may I just say this shade is GORGEOUS!_

 
That's what I'm wearing too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Love it!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

OPI Shim-Merry Chic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love the opal flakes in it!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_OPI Shim-Merry Chic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love the opal flakes in it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Pics?


----------



## melozburngr (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Notd*







OPI You Don't Know Jacques matte as base, with China Glaze Metallic Muse (from Khrome line) with Konad plate m64


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_





 Pics? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am resizing them now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 

 
_





OPI You Don't Know Jacques matte as base, with China Glaze Metallic Muse (from Khrome line) with Konad plate m64_

 
Gorgeous!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_





 Pics? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 








In daylight and partial sunlight

*OPI - Shim-Merry Chic*
two coats +  Seche Vite as a top coat






















Picture overload but this nailpolish is so pretty.


----------



## Susanne (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

WOW!!! Well done, thanks Jeanette!


----------



## Half N Half (Oct 25, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I know it's fall, but I was in the mood for something bright!

China Glaze Shocking Pink


----------



## Susanne (Oct 25, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

^^^ Love this pink!


----------



## Half N Half (Oct 25, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_^^^ Love this pink!_

 
It was kind of hard to capture the color. It's a little darker in real life and SUPER neon! I was actually a little afraid to leave the house with it on because it is definitely an attention grabber! lol


----------



## trincess (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 

 
_





OPI You Don't Know Jacques matte as base, with China Glaze Metallic Muse (from Khrome line) with Konad plate m64_

 
My Metallic Muse is on the way, definitely a combination I wanna try! <3


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

In daylight

*OPI - Dear Santa*




two coats + 1 coat Seche Vite
















In the bottle you can see gold glitter too but applied on the nail it disappears.


----------



## Susanne (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

^^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Awesome shade!! Yay for dazzle on the nails!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_^^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Awesome shade!! Yay for dazzle on the nails!_

 





 They should call the finish Dazzle Jelly.. because it looks like a Dazzleglass for the nails.


----------



## BEA2LS (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

i have on milani juicy glow on for now. it's a neon neon orange.. i layered it over alpine snow and it looks so bright and halloween like.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_i have on milani juicy glow on for now. it's a neon neon orange.. i layered it over alpine snow and it looks so bright and halloween like. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Sounds gorgeous! Pictures? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Does someone know if the Milani Halloween collection will be available at cherry culture too? Or where I could get the Icing black glitter set?
They look like the Style Black MES for the nails.


----------



## BEA2LS (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

thanks! i will try to get a pic later on


----------



## Risser (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: Notd*











*OPI Keys to My Karma*
2 coats. A glamorous *RED* <3<3<3


----------



## melozburngr (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trincess* 

 
_My Metallic Muse is on the way, definitely a combination I wanna try! <3_

 
After getting this one, I ending up ordering the entire line.  They are one-coaters.  AMAZING. perfect for Konad. I have Millennium on my toes!


----------



## broken_soul (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

OPI Here Today...Aragon Tomorrow
Konad white polish, image plate M13


----------



## Risser (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: Notd*






*OPI My Private Jet*
2 coats without topcoat. A dark warm gray with holographic glitter.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I hoped the nailpolish I layered over ZOYA's Raven would have been less opaque. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






In daylight

*ZOYA - Raven*, two coats
*Konad m25* motif with *China Glaze - Devotion*
*p2* (german drugstore brand) *- 020 Opulent*, one coat
Seche Vite, one coat







In sunlight


----------



## Half N Half (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

China Glaze Exceptionally Gifted

With Flash






Natural Light


----------



## broken_soul (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Nicole Shimmy Shimmer
Konad Silver polish
Konad image plate M13






Zoya Isla
Konad black polish
Konad image plate M13


----------



## melozburngr (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

how do you ladies get your polish line by your cuticles to look so nice?


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

You can use an angled eyeliner brush dipped in acetone to clean it up. Just make sure it's natural bristles (hair). I've used synthetic on accident before and the acetone started to eat away at it. Not fun, lol.


----------



## Risser (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Notd*











*OPI You Don't Know Jacques! (Suede) *
2 coats without topcoat. A fabulous pecan brown.


----------



## BEA2LS (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

i have opi brights power today (like most of the bright line this is not bright at all, just an orange that reminds me of a pumpkin which is why i chose it) and i layered essie nude beach over it.. so it seems like a glowy pumpkin orange. my camera broke last night, which makes me sad because i really want to start doing nail polish swatches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



my toes are essie cocktail party with matte about you over it, a nice combo but it's all smudged up


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

i'm wearing china glaze spontanious on my fingers! such a pretty purple! although i can't wiat to try out essie's mint candy apple polish!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i'm wearing china glaze spontanious on my fingers! such a pretty purple! *although i can't wait to try out essie's mint candy apple polish!*_

 
Have you got it already? I am waiting as well


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Have you got it already?* I am waiting as well*



_

 





 Me too. I can't wait to try it on my nails. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today I am wearing Smitten with Mittens by OPI. I hopefully can take pictures tomorrow. It is gorgeous too and has the same finish as Dear Santa but it's way darker. I would call it the vampy sister of Dear Santa. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Speaking of Dear Santa.. I love this so much.. I am still thinking about getting a backup.


----------



## Susanne (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_





 Me too. I can't wait to try it on my nails. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today I am wearing Smitten with Mittens by OPI. I hopefully can take pictures tomorrow. It is gorgeous too and has the same finish as Dear Santa but it's way darker. *I would call it the vampy sister of Dear Santa*. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Speaking of Dear Santa.. I love this so much.. *I am still thinking about getting a backup. *






_

 






 Wow...


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Have you got it already? I am waiting as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
no i'm still wiating for transdesign to rpocess my order! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i'm so excited for it!


----------



## melozburngr (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_You can use an angled eyeliner brush dipped in acetone to clean it up. Just make sure it's natural bristles (hair). I've used synthetic on accident before and the acetone started to eat away at it. Not fun, lol._

 
I've done that too, but I can never get it to look so pretty and neat as others I've seen... argh! lol


----------



## igswonderworld (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Still ChG Fortune Teller, with one ring finger Misa Ready, Set, Sunshine and a tangerine colored rhinestone.


----------



## Risser (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i'm wearing china glaze spontanious on my fingers! such a pretty purple! although i can't wiat to try out essie's mint candy apple polish!_

 
I love MINT CANDY APPLE and am waiting mine also!


----------



## gildedangel (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Here are all of my Halloween NOTD's from this week!

Pumpkins





Spiders





Halloween Sky





Candy Corns





Spiderwebs


----------



## zosojacks (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I finally bought a Konad kit yesterday! This is my first Konad-icure and so far I'm quite impressed with the ease of it and the sharpness of the design. I'm such a sucker for houndstooth...
The only thing that annoys me is having to clean off the plate and scraper after 1-2 stamps; I used up way too much remover + cotton balls, haha. Also, my thumbnail is too wide for one stamp -- is it possible to charge the stamper up twice, or will it dry too fast?

Base: OPI Alpine Snow
Design: Konad plate m63 with OPI Lincoln Park After Dark (I thinned out all my old black polishes so I had to use an old bottle of LPAD)


----------



## broken_soul (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Milani Charmed
Sally Hansen White On (ring finger)
Konad black polish
Konad image plate M13


----------



## broken_soul (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Halloween's actual NOTD!

China Glaze Fortune Teller
Sally Girl orange (ring finger)
Konad black polish
Konad image plate M13
Essie Matte About You top coat


----------



## Risser (Nov 1, 2009)

*Re: Notd*





*OPI Megawatt?!*
2 coats without topcoat. A stunning moonlight shade.





*China Glaze Caribbean Blue*
2 coats without topcoat. A bright and sunny sea blue.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

last night i decided to paint my nails with china glaze exceptinally gifted which in the bottle looks like a nice pearly pink colour. and yes the colour is lovely but my goodness is it hard work! i have 3 coats and you can still see the white of my nail underneeth. it takes a really long time to dry (longer than any other CG polish i own!) and it has really obvious brush strokes that wouldn't go away. so not happy with that one


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

i needed a change from my month of vampy colors, organges and black so i did essie secret affair on my fingers -  a soft pink, kind of boring so i layered it with nude beach for a bit of sparkle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



on my toes i have loop hole, another essie almost foil like silver.


----------



## Half N Half (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_last night i decided to paint my nails with china glaze exceptinally gifted which in the bottle looks like a nice pearly pink colour. and yes the colour is lovely but my goodness is it hard work! i have 3 coats and you can still see the white of my nail underneeth. it takes a really long time to dry (longer than any other CG polish i own!) and it has really obvious brush strokes that wouldn't go away. so not happy with that one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I just bought this color last week and had the same problems! It looks great in the bottle, but I had the hardest time applying it and as you said, it takes FOREVER to dry! I posted a picture a few posts ago and you can see how streaky it is...on top of my crappy application, lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Definitely the worst China Glaze polish I've purchased so far, which is unfortunate because it's a really pretty color.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 3, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Half N Half* 

 
_I just bought this color last week and had the same problems! It looks great in the bottle, but I had the hardest time applying it and as you said, it takes FOREVER to dry! I posted a picture a few posts ago and you can see how streaky it is...on top of my crappy application, lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Definitely the worst China Glaze polish I've purchased so far, which is unfortunate because it's a really pretty color._

 
at least i know i didn't get a dud bottle then! i'm actually removing it from my nails before i go out today because i dislike it so much! i've give it to a friend but i'd feel bad knowing how crappy it is!


----------



## broken_soul (Nov 3, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Rescue Beauty Lounge Scrangie


----------



## Risser (Nov 3, 2009)

*Re: Notd*






thumb - *OPI Bikini Envy*
index - *MAC Peppermint Patti*
middle - *Essie Mint Candy Apple*
ring - *China Glaze For Audrey*
little - *MAC Seasonal Peach*

Essie Mint Candy Apple is a creamy pale mint green that reminds me of MAC Pretty Twisted e/s


----------



## Susanne (Nov 3, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Risser, I love your pic!!


----------



## kelly2509t (Nov 3, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Essie Mint Candy Apple colour is gorg... Why is Essie expensive here


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 3, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kelly2509t* 

 
_Essie Mint Candy Apple colour is gorg... Why is Essie expensive here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You could order Essie on ebay or on one of the US online stores like head2toebeauty.com, 8ty8beauty.com or transdesign.com. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Nail of.. a few days ago:

In daylight
*OPI - Smitten With Mittens*
two coats


----------



## Susanne (Nov 3, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

^^^ Gorgeous!!!


----------



## girloflowers (Nov 3, 2009)

*Re: Notd*






 la pazitively hot- matte


----------



## Risser (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: Notd*






*OPI D.C. Cherry Blossom*
2 coats without topcoat. A vivid hot pink!


----------



## broken_soul (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Sephora OPI Absinthe Makes the Heart


----------



## SQUALID (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Today I wear a franken polish (which means I mixed it myself)!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I'm wearing ChG 2030 from their Krome Collection. Posted pic in the swatch section


----------



## Risser (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: Notd*






*My Own 'Chanel Jade'*




MAC Peppermint Patti (2 coats) + Anna Sui Color N #100 (2 coats)


----------



## broken_soul (Nov 5, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Diamond Joust for Kicks


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 5, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

My Mint Candy Apple arrived today!! Yayyy >_< It was my reward for working overtime tonight I suppose. Excuse the hasty application


----------



## igswonderworld (Nov 5, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

ChG Recycle with one ring finger in ChG Strawberry Fields: Looks soo amazing!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 5, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

China Glaze - Emerald Sparkle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





In daylight
two coats








one coat of a black cream nailpolish and one coat of Emerald Sparkle


----------



## trincess (Nov 5, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Sally Hansen Orange You Cute?


----------



## Risser (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Notd*






*OPI Sapphire in the Snow*
A deep purple blue.


----------



## zosojacks (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Sorry about the tip wear! I have a chemistry lab every week, and we have to use acetone to clean up our equipment. 

butter London - Come to Bed Red
Classic, sexy true red. Doesn't lean too blue or orange on me. I like it, but I prefer orange- or warm-based reds on me.


----------



## melozburngr (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Notd*







mine today


----------



## kimmy (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

just removed opi dulce de leche and applied opi digeredoo your nails.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

i'm wearing lincoln park after dark matte by opi. looks nice! although i still use a base coat even though they instruct not to.


----------



## trincess (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: Notd*






Some blurple jelly polish by Clarie's


----------



## igswonderworld (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trincess* 

 
_





Some blurple jelly polish by Clarie's_

 
I saw that one!! I chickened out from buying because I thought it would be too close to Orly's Charged Up, so instead I opted for the shimmery blue-black one. How's the formula is it decent?


----------



## trincess (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *igswonderworld* 

 
_I saw that one!! I chickened out from buying because I thought it would be too close to Orly's Charged Up, so instead I opted for the shimmery blue-black one. How's the formula is it decent?_

 
The first coat was horribly streaky but it evened itself out in 3 coats. That I normally do 3 coats, I did 4 for this =)
You can always read my short review on my blog!


----------



## luhly4 (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

China Glaze* Atlantis*
could NOT get the perfect picture of how pretty and sparkly this n/p is.


----------



## Nushki (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

^ That looks hawt! How many coats did you do?


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

essie sexy divide, a dark vampy purple


----------



## igswonderworld (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

OPI Merry Midnight, my 2nd and favorite OPI color yet!


----------



## nursie (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

OPI 'Dear Santa'. The amount of sparkle is impossible to capture on my camera, but the glitter is so abundant and finely milled that this will proably be my color through after Christmas


----------



## gildedangel (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Some recent NOTDs

China Glaze Ruby Pumps over OPI Black Onyx





Purple French (OPI Done Out in Deco (base), China Glaze Harmony(tips), Art Deco Silver Glitter)





Red and Pink French (OPI Tutti Frutti Tonga (base), OPI Big Apple Red (tips), Art Deco Gold Glitter)


----------



## boudoir (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I was recently in Seoul, Korea, and of course I had to get a manicure there!
Two nails were silk-wrapped, which I now love!!






The technician combined three colours on my nails, applied with a piece of foam, with a glitter topcoat.


----------



## melozburngr (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Notd*






Pollock inspired today.

Used Zoya Pippa, Raven, Envy, Dakota, China Glaze Salsa, White on White, Sci-Fi, and Ultra Pro Blue Blaze.


----------



## luhly4 (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nushki* 

 
_^ That looks hawt! How many coats did you do?_

 
By two coats it looked perfect! Not much of a gritty, rough feeling either. I love the n/p.


----------



## melozburngr (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

BACON!


----------



## Risser (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Notd*










*China Glaze Orange Marmalade*


----------



## kimmy (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

back to good old opi italian love affair on my fingas.


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

for whatever reason i am not feeling the vampy colors this fall.. i think it's because my nails are not in the best shape and i hate when they chip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



so for today i have essie sugar daddy on my fingers and opi bubble bath on my toe nails.


----------



## broken_soul (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

OPI Barefoot in Barcelona
Konad black polish w/ image plate M74


----------



## melozburngr (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *broken_soul* 

 
_OPI Barefoot in Barcelona
Konad black polish w/ image plate M74



_

 
I love this!


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Here is Mecca Cosmetica's new gorgeous blue/green polish "Dionyza"






It's pretty close to China Glaze "For Audrey" but has more green in it. It's super super pretty! My camera does not quite capture the green. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It also boasts a nice wide brush like an OPI polish.


----------



## LexieLee (Nov 13, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

opi suzi ski's in the pyrenees suede


----------



## meika79 (Nov 13, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luhly4* 

 
_China Glaze* Atlantis*
could NOT get the perfect picture of how pretty and sparkly this n/p is.




_

 
I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it! Not putting mine on til next week.


----------



## meika79 (Nov 13, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Right now, OPI's Shim-Merry Chic.  I amy change it later today though.


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 13, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I  broke out of my neutral mode.. rock star skinny on my fingers, big spender on my toes. both essie, big spender is an HG of mine, a dark reddish purplish pink. i kinda wear it a lot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



rock star skinny i mentioned before, it is a reddish brown, nice for fall. i might put matte about you on it tommorow or so to change it up but only because i keep trying to force myself to use it.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 14, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

i'm wearing opi merry midnight on my finger nails! it's so pretty! i love the random flakes of glitter! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i plan on painting my toes with cords by china glaze tonight


----------



## broken_soul (Nov 14, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Zoya Veruschka
Konad silver polish, image plate 63


----------



## Skura (Nov 14, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I was looking for a navy blue OPI, but I wasn't happy with Russian Navy... This one pleased me more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not a navy, not a purple... 

I put it day before yesterday, swach it and it still looks great


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 14, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I'm wearing ChG Emerald Sparkle (Finally!)


----------



## trincess (Nov 14, 2009)

*Re: Notd*






OPI Bubble Bath + China Glaze Snow Globe + Konad m50 + China Glaze Matte Magic =)


----------



## zosojacks (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Back to my beloved square tips!

OPI Strawberry Margarita (2 coats) topped with MAC Tipover. 
By itself, Tipover is not as pink and has a jelly-like finish.

(Pardon the severe tip-shrinkage. I'm really starting to get annoyed with Seche Vite.)


----------



## melozburngr (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Notd*


----------



## zosojacks (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

^^ I love your food-themed nails! I especially enjoyed the bacon manicure, haha


----------



## Kragey (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boudoir* 

 
_I was recently in Seoul, Korea, and of course I had to get a manicure there!
Two nails were silk-wrapped, which I now love!!






The technician combined three colours on my nails, applied with a piece of foam, with a glitter topcoat._

 

I've been learning Korean, so the nerd in me was super-happy to see the book under your hand, LOL!

You ladies all have wonderful nails...I really wish I could paint my nails, but I have this subconscious habit of rubbing my nails up against each other and breaking them, so they always get ruined the day after I paint them. :/


----------



## Risser (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Notd*





*CHANEL TRAPEZE*
A elegant gray taupe with subtle shimmer.


----------



## Risser (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *broken_soul* 

 
_Zoya Veruschka
Konad silver polish, image plate 63



_

 
must have


----------



## Gnik (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Zoya Envy


----------



## trincess (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: Notd*





China Glaze DV8 + Konad m60 + Konad white =)


----------



## melozburngr (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: Notd*





Check out my blog for the other hand!!   It's Vegas week on the Daily Nail blog!


----------



## missangelalexis (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 

 
_



Check out my blog for the other hand!! It's Vegas week on the Daily Nail blog!_

 
This manicure is incredible!! you do such a fantastic job!


----------



## pinklips1207 (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I'm wearing China Glaze, COCONUT KISS


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

switched up to essie it's genius.. an odd color, not my fave. it is purple with red undertones and gold flecks. reminds me of my trax eyeshadow in a weird way.


----------



## Gnik (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Bullish on OPI


----------



## meika79 (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Gnik* 

 
_Bullish on OPI



_

 
I JUST purchased this on Sunday. I hope the true color shows on me and doesn't morph into something else like most reddish-orange colors do. 

By the way, it looks lovely on you.


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

The long awaited polish i've had my eyes on for months, China Glaze's Tree Hugger.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

i have just painted my finger nails with opi ink suede polish. looks awesome on it's own but even better with a top coat i think! so that i what i have done!


----------



## Gnik (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *meika79* 

 
_I JUST purchased this on Sunday. I hope the true color shows on me and doesn't morph into something else like most reddish-orange colors do. 

By the way, it looks lovely on you._

 
Thank you, Meika. It's really lovely color. It's some kind of true tomato sause--very tasty.


----------



## Gnik (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

OPI Shim-merry Chic


----------



## igswonderworld (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

China Glaze Stroll - Slightly darker & berrier than I expected but ever so stunning!!


----------



## trincess (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: Notd*







Local brand dark brown creme polish + China Glaze Turned Up Turquoise + China Glaze 2030 and konad plate m51 =)


----------



## melozburngr (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trincess* 

 
_





Local brand dark brown creme polish + China Glaze Turned Up Turquoise + China Glaze 2030 =)_

 
this is SO gorgeous.  did you use Konad?


----------



## trincess (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 

 
_this is SO gorgeous.  did you use Konad?_

 
sorry, I knew I forgot to mention something =) I used plate m51 =)


----------



## melozburngr (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

great idea to just do half the flower, it turned out beautifully.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

wow that is awsome! such a perfect match to your earring!


----------



## Gnik (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: Notd*


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Before I post a pic of my new acrylic nails i got done today, I wanted to share something. Why oh why... do majority of nail salons display different nails designs when they can't do any of them??? Why hire your new foreign niece when she can't do a design to save her life?

I had to spend another 15mins for a simple pink french tip...oh well. Once I learn to do acrylics myself I won't have this problem...


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

i painted my nails with essie's mint candy apple today (the opi suede one chipped after a day!) this looks lovely! i am thinking of adding a silver glitter as a topcoat to make it even more pretty!


----------



## kimmy (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

opi no bees, please on fingers.
opi infatuation + happy anniversary! on toes.


----------



## LexieLee (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

opi merry midnight - such as gorgeous color!


----------



## kelly2509t (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i painted my nails with essie's mint candy apple today (the opi suede one chipped after a day!) this looks lovely! i am thinking of adding a silver glitter as a topcoat to make it even more pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I want that polish so bad! I'm wearing Barry M Bright Purple


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Milani Ruby Jewels. Beautiful red glitter polish.


----------



## Zantedge (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LexieLee* 

 
_opi merry midnight - such as gorgeous color!_

 

I have this on as well! I love it!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

so last night i added china glaze luna to essie's mint candy apple. it looks awseom because the green has not got a silver tint and hollographic glitter! i shall take a picture when i get home!


----------



## trincess (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: Notd*





OPI Chick Flick Cherry + Konad Black + China Glaze 2030 + plates m71 & m74 + a red heart rhinestone ^_^


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

OPI cosmo-not tonight honey!
it was my summer bronze but the gold in it looks pretty for fall, too


----------



## melozburngr (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: Notd*


----------



## DirtyHarriet (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

wearing essie's tomboy no more today.  LOVE LOVE LOVE!

it's the most perfect red...though it took 4 coats (applied very very thin)...worth it though...such a beautiful color...and i <3 the name!


----------



## igswonderworld (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_so last night i added china glaze luna to essie's mint candy apple. it looks awseom because the green has not got a silver tint and hollographic glitter! i shall take a picture when i get home!_

 
Oh would you please please post a picture of it??? I think both would look AMAZING together. I'd love to know how the new glitters look as topcoats...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Forgot to add: I'm wearing China Glaze Midnight Ride. Maybe it was my lack of application skills but one finger is very slightly chipped already, so tomorrow, I will have some pro put it on me, and then we'll see if I like it


----------



## Gnik (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

OPI Holiday Glow


----------



## meika79 (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

China Glaze Meteor Shower.


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Risser* 

 
_




*CHANEL TRAPEZE*
A elegant gray taupe with subtle shimmer._

 
OOOH! Must have, must have!


----------



## sheisfree (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trincess* 

 
_





Local brand dark brown creme polish + China Glaze Turned Up Turquoise + China Glaze 2030 and konad plate m51 =)_

 



Beautiful!!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Until yesterday I wore OPI Dear Santa.

Today I am wearing Nivea Turbo colour in #13 Turbo Goldberry. Two coats.






My first n/p swatch


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Until yesterday I wore OPI Dear Santa.

Today I am wearing Nivea Turbo colour in #13 Turbo Goldberry. Two coats.






*My first n/p swatch*



_

 








Love the color!

Today I am wearing China Glaze - Rodeo Fanatic and two motifs from the Konad m71 image plate stamped with ChG - Adore + ChG - Passion plus blue rhinestones. I will post the pictures later.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

The pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





In daylight and a tad of sunlight


China Glaze - *Rodeo Fanatic*
two coats







With Konad *m71 *motifs stamped with China Glaze - *Adore* & *Passion*


----------



## chickatthegym (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RiCh_N_PrEtTy* 

 
_



_

 

WOW!  I JUST LOVE that pink nail!  So pretty!!!


----------



## chickatthegym (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trincess* 

 
_





Local brand dark brown creme polish + China Glaze Turned Up Turquoise + China Glaze 2030 and konad plate m51 =)_

 

WOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWW!  Did you do that yourself?!?!  That is beautiful!  I have never seen nails as pretty as this!  What a great thread


----------



## trincess (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chickatthegym* 

 
_WOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWW!  Did you do that yourself?!?!  That is beautiful!  I have never seen nails as pretty as this!  What a great thread
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thank you =) I did them by myself, using konad and freehanded the turquoise arch with a thin brush =)


----------



## Lissa (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Zoya Casey on fingers and toes!


----------



## Zantedge (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

China Glaze Cords


----------



## XxXxX (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I did OPI I'm Not Really A Waitress last night....this has been my Go-To Red for years! And not bc its a cult fav....I've been using it since I started with OPI around 8 yrs ago!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I put Nina Ultra Pro in Silver Slipper over it (silver glitter---from Sally's) ....very holiday nails!!

I had on Sephora by OPI Dark Room on before this, and next is going to be China Glaze's Turned Up Torquoise ...unless I do a Thanksgiving nail first! 

I like to think ahead


----------



## chickatthegym (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

^Sounds really pretty!  I was going to put Red and Silver Glitter in my red toenails for the holidays too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (I live in FL so yes, I paint my toenails year-round lol).  
Does anyone have any good ideas for Thanksgiving nail colors?


----------



## igswonderworld (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chickatthegym* 

 
_^Sounds really pretty!  I was going to put Red and Silver Glitter in my red toenails for the holidays too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (I live in FL so yes, I paint my toenails year-round lol).  
Does anyone have any good ideas for Thanksgiving nail colors?_

 
I'd recommend OPI Ginger Bells from the Holiday Wishes collection. If it arrives on time then i'm thinking of putting it on for thanksgiving - I have a felling it will be a very appropriate Pumpkin Pie shade for the weekend - if not, I'll put on China Glaze Free Love since that is the closest shade I have to Ginger Bells. 

Also this year Thanksgiving coincided with Eid so I have a 5 day weekend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm gonna go see my BF who's getting a 3 day time-off from his military service and I may end up putting a vampy shade just for him.. We'll see.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and of course: NOTD: OPI Tickle My France-y - My fave nude color EVER!!


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Lol I paint my toes year round and i live in the north east so nobody really sees them! I just hate for my polish to go to waste..
for thanksgiving i am thinking a rich brown, not sure which yet.


----------



## Sushi~Flower (Nov 24, 2009)

*I have a new favorite nail color!!!!! (pix)*

I just fell in love with this color! The picture does not do it justice...It's called "Rodeo Fanatic" by China Glaze


----------



## melozburngr (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: Notd*





used OPI Ginger Bells as a base with Zoya Angelina and Zoya Dakota stipped on top to give bricky effect, then China Glaze White on White mixed with Angelina and Ginger Bells for mortar.


----------



## ShesNoGhost (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I have on Mint Green by Barry M. I just got it in the mail yesterday along with Pink Flamingo, which I'll probably put on my toes tonight or tomorrow.


I will def be ordering more from them. The polish formulation is amazing. I was shocked. One of the better polishes I've used.


And because of this thread I now have the need to own a konad nail stamping kit. Thanks a lot for encouraging me to spend money, guys!


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

i ended up with sally hansen haute chocolate.. a brown shimmer shade with red and gold sutble sparkles. brown is not really my color and besides essie lady godiva (which looks black on me) i never wanted to invest too much into it. (i have a cheapie NYC on my toes called canal street, another warm reddish brown shimmer shade.. i love NYC's colors but they only last one day on my fingers.. like i said i do not care too invest too much in brown shades because i find them lovely but not for me.)


----------



## melozburngr (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: Notd*





Check out my site (in my signature)  for the other hand!   I'm such a nerd.


----------



## Half N Half (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I'm wearing China Glaze Ravishing, Dahling.


No Flash






With Flash


----------



## sayonara (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

















I didn't clean it up yet, I'm always really messy when I do my nails.. my right hand is way worse lol


----------



## kimmy (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

opi alpine snow and happy anniversary! done french manicure style on fingers. opi midnight in moscow on toes.


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 

 
_



Check out my site (in my signature) for the other hand!  I'm such a nerd._

 

This design reminds me of a picasso (er however you spell it) painting!


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: Notd*







China Glaze- shower together


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

i havent worn a bright shade since summer and i missed it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so today  i did opi if the fushia fits.. it is a bright pink that flashes fushia but goes on waay sheer. i did like six coats lol but it is so shiny i love it.


----------



## trincess (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: Notd*





China Glaze Metallic Muse & Black Polish & Black Konad Polish & Plates m73 and m51!


----------



## gildedangel (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Hand Turkey! Gobble Gobble!


----------



## igswonderworld (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gildedangel* 

 
_Hand Turkey! Gobble Gobble!




_

 
That looks sooooooo much fuuuun!!!! Good job!!


----------



## trincess (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Notd*









Local navy blue jelly polish with tiny blue and silver glitter, might be a good substitute for Starry Starry Night, if not a dupe =)
Konad m59 & special polish in sky pearl (?) and china glaze matte magic tips, only the ring fingers are the other way round!


----------



## kimmy (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

opi it's all greek to me.


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: Notd*


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

back to my neutrals, i have on sally hansen blossom beautiful, a pale pink (with a gold tint) polish.. my nails are not in great shape i was really stressed and picked at them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so just hardener and pale polish for now..


----------



## igswonderworld (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

A gradation manicure with China Glaze:

Midnight Ride on Pinky fingers
Let's Groove on Ring fingers
Stella on Middle fingers
Skate Night on Index fingers
Thunderbird on Thumbs


----------



## zosojacks (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I'm with BEA2LS, it's back to neutrals for me. I was wearing Orly Goth last week and now I'm wearing my favourite nude polish, OPI Samoan Sand.


----------



## LexieLee (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

OPI You don't know Jacques suede with clear topcoat on my fingers and OPI A Grape Fit on toes


----------



## Susanne (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LexieLee* 

 
_OPI You don't know Jacques suede with clear topcoat on my fingers and OPI A Grape Fit on toes_

 
Two of my faves! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You don't Know Jacques in the normal version.


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Notd*


----------



## melozburngr (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Notd*


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: Notd*






KleanColor- Melon Green


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

i am wearing china glaze millenium on my finger nails today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's awesome! it looks like tin foil! i wonder how long it lasts on the nails? i was also pleased to discover that it dries super quick as well!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

L'Oreal Rendezvous (deep red creme)


----------



## NutMeg (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

ChG - Fairy Dust layered over Rodeo Fanatic. Beautiful!


----------



## zosojacks (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

So obviously, creativity is a little low right now (it's exam time)...usually when my nails are this long I'll do a classic French mani.

OPI Alpine Snow on the tips, OPI Passion for the pink overlay. I'm getting better at doing the tips freehand, yay!


----------



## ginger9 (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Sally Hansen Red Carpet


----------



## melozburngr (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: Notd*


----------



## kimmy (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

opi dear santa on fingers and toes. love this colour.


----------



## Susanne (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_opi dear santa on fingers and toes.* love this colour.*_


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Pink- Sally hansen's simply divine

Black- Milani's blackest black


----------



## bowsandhearts (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I did this last week!

Fashion, Beauty, Whinings and a Whole Heap More.: First Post!

I have recently acquired a small brush and am looking forward to using that to paint stuff on my nails!

I am a beginner so still learning!!!


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

this weekend i had sally hasnen instra dri in racey rouge on my fingers... but  i changed it to alpine snow today (with a coat of a shimmery white sally hansen color called sheer magic to make it more festive).
on my toes is NYC color called times square, a reddish coral kinda color.. i love NYC for my toes, i have the fast dry ones in several colors and they dry faster than any brand i ever had. but i would not use them on my fingers as they tend to chip quickly. but for $1 they have awesome shades and wear well on my toes (since it's winter i prefer fast dry on my toes so i can put my socks back on!)


----------



## pinkieyardbird (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I just did a french manicure with Sally Hansen White tips and Ulta Shining Star (gold glitter).


----------



## gildedangel (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

A couple of recent NOTDs

OPI Bogota Blackberry, China Glaze Twenty-Four K stamped with m57 plate.





OPI Lincoln Park After Dark under Sinful Colors Fiji topped with Hard Candy Hot Pants


----------



## LexieLee (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

OPI A Grape Fit


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: Notd*






my niece nails


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

i have on OPI Hey Vito, is my car red-y?  it's a simple happy red


----------



## kelly2509t (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Love this combo! It's just so christmasy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Barry M Raspberry (2 coats) with Barry M Red Glitter (1 coat) on top


----------



## LexieLee (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

OPI Dear Santa on fingers and toes


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I did my cousin's nails and she was a happy camper! Since the holidays are coming up, I did a snowman on her thumb and some snowflakes on the rest of her fingers...


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

i have on essie's greenport.. layered with OPI princesses rule, it turned it into a sky blue with sparkles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



it was the weekend before my birthday and i went out with friends so i went away from christmasy colors though.. but later today i plan on loophole on my fingers and some sort of vampy red on my toes, not sure which yet.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_i have on essie's greenport.. layered with OPI princesses rule, it turned it into a sky blue with sparkles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That sounds gorgeous!

I'm waring OPI Merry Midnight, I'm feeling very festive


----------



## claralikesguts (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

^ so am i! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm about to change it though, it's chipping D:


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_i have on essie's greenport.. layered with OPI princesses rule, it turned it into a sky blue with sparkles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 

Yay!! My NOTD is also - Essie Greenport (sans layering).


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_Yay!! My NOTD is also - Essie Greenport (sans layering). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
greenport is awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i did change it up to essie loophole though, it is a super shiny silver.
On my toes i have on a wet and wild wet, lol.. it is called scarlette or something.. just a basic holiday red.

Edit: I changed my toes to OPI My kind of brown, which is actually a brick/wine type red color.


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Dec 18, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Spontaneous


----------



## zosojacks (Dec 18, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I had my last exam today (yay!) so I thought I'd relax with a mani and pedi. 

On my nails is OPI Cara Mia Crimson - sort of a strawberry red (not bright enough to be a true red) with fine gold shimmer. I've had this since high school, definitely one of my favourites!


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 18, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

i am wearing china glaze - dorophy who polish. it's stunning! i love the blue glitters!


----------



## Nushki (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: Notd*







New mani =)


----------



## gildedangel (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Some recent NOTDs

Oranges: Konad plate m57, OPI Brights Power, China Glaze Twenty-Four K





OPI Bogota Blackberry, Sinful Colors UFO, Essie MAY Topcoat





OPI Green-wich Village, Hard Candy Sweet P


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Purple- LA Girl Hustle
Blue- LA Girl Funkdelic
Green- China Glaze In the Lime Light
Orange- China Glaze Japanese koi
Yellow- la color sunny


----------



## luhly4 (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Color Club - Revvvolution


----------



## melozburngr (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I LOVE that color!!


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

i now have strawberry fields on my toes and c-c-courage on my finers - both by china glaze!


----------



## Risser (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: Notd*











index/ring: China Glaze Ruby Pumps
middle: China Glaze GR8
little: China Glaze Emerald Sparkle


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

My very first franken, I named it "The best I ever had"


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I have on NYC big money frost, a frosty green shade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's a cheapie but pretty for christmas.


----------



## igswonderworld (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

In the last couple of days I had 4 different NOTDs, so here's the rundown:

OPI Parlez-Vous OPI?
Sephora by OPI Ocean Love Potion, with on top of one ring finger China Glaze Atlantis
OPI Shim-merry Chic
and now I have Sephora by OPI Worth My Weight layered over Chanel Gold Fiction

I gotta say I LOVED every single color - but I will always have a specific and undying affinity for Ocean Love Potion. That color is the one!


----------



## bowsandhearts (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I painted bows on my nails using drugstore nail polishes yesterday!

Here are the pics: Bows and Hearts and a Whole Heap More.: NOTD & photos left from dead HDD


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

*In the lime light*






I painted a frog on my thumb


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I have on OPI I Pink I Love You. It's a milky sheer pink as I was a lil tired of all the Christmas-y glitters


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I have on OPI I Pink I Love You. It's a milky sheer pink as I was a lil tired of all the Christmas-y glitters_

 
Same here, i think that's why i started with my christmas colors so late in the month.. 

but tonight i'm going for it.. ruby pumps! but i really think i have the bad version of it.. my red isn't jelly like, it just seems so much darker than the pics i see and i know there are different versions out there.. so i am layering it over sally hansen rubies and diamonds, which is a crazy amazing red! i am not too much of a red person but this is a classic red, i compare it to my russian red lipstick.. and layering ruby pumps over it just makes it seem all over brighter.


----------



## Half N Half (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I just painted my nails Ruby Pumps yesterday! I couldn't help myself, I HAD to have sparkly red for Christmas!


----------



## meika79 (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Right now I'm wearing CG passion in the Pacific.  Tomorrow I'm going to put on Ruby Pumps. (Thats the plan unless my RBL order comes and I have to test them)


----------



## meika79 (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luhly4* 

 
_Color Club - Revvvolution 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
This is probably going to be my New Year's color.


----------



## gildedangel (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

All of my holiday manicures!

Ornament - China Glaze Ruby Pumps, China Glaze Twenty-Four K, Konad m57 plate





Christmas Trees (My Bob Ross Trees....they are happy trees!) - China Glaze For Audrey and Art Deco White





Christmas French - OPI Big Apple Red, China Glaze Emerald Sparkle, Art Deco Gold Glitter





Candy Canes - Essie Forever Young and Art Deco White


----------



## igswonderworld (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

OPI Conquistadorable Color from the Espana collection. I Looooovees ittt!!!


----------



## Risser (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: Notd*











*Mint Green Collection*
MAC Peppermint Patti - 3 coats
Essie Mint Candy Apple - 3 coats
Anna Sui Nail Color N 100 - 3coats
Chanel Jade - 3 coats
Anna Sui Dolly Girl Mini Nail Color 105 - 3 coats


----------



## kelly2509t (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Here's the mani I had for Christmas Day:






China Glaze Ruby Pumps (Two Coats)


----------



## Susanne (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Risser* 

 
_





*Mint Green Collection*
MAC Peppermint Patti - 3 coats
Essie Mint Candy Apple - 3 coats
Anna Sui Nail Color N 100 - 3coats
Chanel Jade - 3 coats
Anna Sui Dolly Girl Mini Nail Color 105 - 3 coats_


----------



## kelly2509t (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Misa - Dirty Sexy Money (2 coats)







Love this shade!


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 27, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

i'm wearing good witch by china glaze on my fingers at the moment. such a pretty pink but it's taken 4 coats to stop the white of my nail showing! and on my toes i am wearing opi lincoln park after dark


----------



## igswonderworld (Dec 27, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I just had a long required mani & pedi at my salon and I feel soo pampered!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) I have OPI Ink Suede with Seche Vite on top on my tips and OPI Ink on my toes. Both are blurple-tastic!!!!


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 28, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I am wearing opi coney island cotton candy on my tips.. mostly as a break from the holiday colors i've been wearing
though on my toes i have on revlon frankly scarlette.. a christmas gift 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's a nice sparkly red... really shiny, more shimmery than actual sparkles.


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Notd*






Right now I am on a red kick with my nails. This color is by China Glaze called China Rouge. I will be wearing only reds for a good month, don't know why but I feel like it lol 

have any of you girls kept on a nail color for weeks at a time>?


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RiCh_N_PrEtTy* 

 
_





Right now I am on a red kick with my nails. This color is by China Glaze called China Rouge. I will be wearing only reds for a good month, don't know why but I feel like it lol 

have any of you girls kept on a nail color for weeks at a time>?_

 
a couple of years back i did black for well over a month. i kept reapplying it and redoing it black. i do not do that so much anymore, mostly because i have so many colors i fear i will never be able to use them all


----------



## greengoesmoo (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

For the first time in months, I have decided to give my nails a break for a week or so and went naked! :O 

I used one of those gimmicky four way buffing kits with oil and a (dry your hands out more.. wtf) handcream you get people with stalls in malls trying to flog you.

Seriously, not worth the £$€!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The file's nice though, just a shame I could have got that in Claire's for £2.


----------



## greengoesmoo (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RiCh_N_PrEtTy* 

 
_ 
Right now I am on a red kick with my nails. This color is by China Glaze called China Rouge. I will be wearing only reds for a good month, don't know why but I feel like it lol 

have any of you girls kept on a nail color for weeks at a time>?_

 
I have managed to keep the same design/paint on the same nail for about three weeks before, if that counts? 

I spent some misguided teenage years painting them all black apart from the thumbs which I would paint this hideous (now discontinued, thankfully!!) stargazer orange. I thought I was being cool or something! 

These day's it's mostly blues and greens with hints of lical and white.


----------



## zosojacks (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

FINALLY got Essie's Mint Candy Apple!

This is my favourite nail polish of 2009.


----------



## kelly2509t (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zosojacks* 

 
_FINALLY got Essie's Mint Candy Apple!

This is my favourite nail polish of 2009._

 
I want that colour so bad! It's quite expensive in the UK though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so gotta try and find it on ebay cheaper


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

i layered princesses rule over my coney island cotton candy.i had this one for awhile but just lately have i been wearing it, i love it so much


----------



## Susanne (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

I am wearing for New Year's Eve tomorrow:

OPI Suzi Says Da. I love that dark brown chocolate colour!!


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

^^ yea i was thinking i have to change my nails up for new year's eve.. i usually do silver and black type colors but might do a fun purple or something.. i got my big break (opi) as a duo real cheap at ulta, it's a purple with shimmer.. i might do that.


----------



## zosojacks (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_i layered princesses rule over my coney island cotton candy.i had this one for awhile but just lately have i been wearing it, i love it so much_

 
Oooh I just bought OPI Princesses Rule! (Actually I hauled it along with Mint Candy Apple, hehe) I will try layering it over a nude like you did and see how it goes


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

^^ i layer it over everything!! the pink barely shows up, it is such a pretty color!


----------



## igswonderworld (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

For tonight I have OPI Visions of Sugarplum and Dazzled by Gold on my tips. My nails never looked so festive! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## kelly2509t (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Notd*

Nails Inc The Thames (One Coat) with Nails Inc Victoria Street (Two Coats) on top:


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

i have just painted my fingers with china glaze agent lavender. it's so pretty! i bought it about 2 months ago and only just got the chance to wear it! took 3 coats to be opaque and looks lovely


----------



## zosojacks (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

New Years Eve nails: pink champagne

Base: OPI Second Honeymoon - milky white-pink colour, slight jelly-like finish
Sparkly overlay: OPI Princesses Rule! 

The first picture is the most colour-accurate. I would say IRL it is a tad lighter (whiter). The second picture better shows the sparkley goodness. In more natural light the glitter looks more refined, like I dipped my fingers in sugar crystals. Plus it kind of reminds me of MAC Baby Sparks dazzleglass, haha


----------



## kelly2509t (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Nails Inc Portman Place (2 Coats) Probably could have done with another coat


----------



## igswonderworld (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Post New Year/First days of 2010 NOTD

Sephora by OPI Absinthe Makes the Heart... I'm loving the metallic/glittery arm khaki greenness of this polish but it chips VERY easily without topcoat, of which you need to put 2 coats at least...


----------



## BEA2LS (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

for new year's eve, i did milani's dico lights.. three coats and it lit up.. complete pink sparkly goodness. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




but today i went for princesses rules (again).


----------



## bowsandhearts (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

I did a pink with white tips with shooting star on top type of manicure.

Pics are here: Bows and Hearts and a Whole Heap More.: NOTD and F21 dress from Nicky!


----------



## Nushki (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: Notd*







Details on my blog =)
*points to sig*


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Suzi skis in the pyrenees


----------



## igswonderworld (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

OPI - Bullish on OPI - Beautiful brick red that matches my red/black plaid shirt... Already got two compliments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




))))


----------



## kelly2509t (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Two of my past NOTD that I took for my blog 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Rimmel Beige Style (3 coats)





China Glaze Flying Dragon (3 coats)


----------



## bowsandhearts (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: Notd*


----------



## woe (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: Notd*






Sapphire Petites as base coat.


----------



## trincess (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: Notd*





OPI Tickle My France-y & Konad m37.


----------



## Half N Half (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

I just picked up MAC Coconut Ice today and I looove it


----------



## Susanne (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Half N Half* 

 
_I just picked up MAC Coconut Ice today and I looove it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
This looks so much better than I had expected it!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Half N Half (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_This looks so much better than I had expected it!! Thanks for sharing._

 
I wasn't planning on getting it originally, but as soon as I saw it I had to have it! I think it's a perfect color for spring.


----------



## Susanne (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Half N Half* 

 
_I wasn't planning on getting it originally, but as soon as I saw it I had to have it! I think it's a perfect color for spring._

 
So far I just have Steamy on my list, but I must take a look at this one now as well!

Spring


----------



## BEA2LS (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

i have on opi all a-bordeaux the sled! 
it is a wine color but shows up almost black!  i liked it but it was soo streaky applying it, i got it on sale would not repurchase because of the streakiness.


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

*OPI Tickle my France-y*


----------



## Risser (Jan 13, 2010)

*Re: Notd*











*OPI Thanks so Muchness!*


----------



## kelly2509t (Jan 13, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

^^ I love tweety pie!


----------



## BEA2LS (Jan 13, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

i have on essie sugar daddy today.. lately i have been alternating between dark vampy colors (or bright bold colors) and soft neutrals.. sugar daddy goes on pale and glossy.


----------



## igswonderworld (Jan 13, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

MY TRANS DESIGN ORDER ARRIVED!!!!! So I'm rocking OPI Absolutely Alice!! It's UNBELIEVABLY beautiful - I CAN'T stop staring at it!!!

I'm hoping to add pictures in the daylight tomorrow. Until then have a lovely evening ladies!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Today I am wearing one coat of *Nfu.Oh - 51* over two coats of *Nubar - Sapphire* and I love how it turned out.


----------



## melozburngr (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Today I am wearing one coat of *Nfu.Oh - 51* over two coats of *Nubar - Sapphire* and I love how it turned out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













_

 
Very lovely color!!

I love the Nfu Oh flaky polishes.  soooo pretty!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

I'm wearing Color Club Fast Woman. I don't have a pic but it's a vampy red. I love it for fall/winter


----------



## Risser (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: Notd*











*OPI Absolutely Alice*
3 coats! Love this <3


----------



## broken_soul (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Long time no post.

Today I did Lippmann Superstar


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Jan 17, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

*china glaze- japanese koi*


----------



## Half N Half (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

China Glaze Limbo Bimbo


----------



## gildedangel (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Some recent NOTDs

Wet 'n Wild Shield, m57 plate, Art Deco Black, OPI You Don't Know Jacques





OPI Russian Navy and Art Deco Silver with Silver Glitter





Coral Colors Tyrian Metalix with China Glaze Fairy Dust





China Glaze Harmony and Hard Candy Hot Pants


----------



## kelly2509t (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Couple NOTD's:




Nails Inc The Serpentine (2 Coats)





OPI Nantucket Mist (3 Coats)





MAC Light Affair (3 Coats)


----------



## Half N Half (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

I'm wearing China Glaze Purple Panic. It looks really pink in this picture, but it's actually a slightly darker magenta IRL. It also dries matte, but I added a top coat.


----------



## kelly2509t (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Some more NOTD:





Asos Paint by Ciate in Agyness (2 Coats)





Avon Nailwear Pro in Wicked (2 Coats)


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 22, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Todays manicure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*CND - Crimson Sparkle*, one coat
over
*China Glaze - Midnight Ride*, two coats


----------



## broken_soul (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Illamasqua Muse for me today. Love this!


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: Notd*


----------



## kelly2509t (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Two more NOTD:





Collection 2000 Button Moon (Three Coats)





OPI Merry Midnight (Three Coats)


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

I'm wearing one of my fave polishes ever: Misa Dirty Sexy Money


----------



## kelly2509t (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

^^ Love that polish!


----------



## BEA2LS (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

i have on opi's my big break.. a foil like darkish purple. it is alright not my favorite but suits winter.


----------



## broken_soul (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

I got some new Sephora OPI polishes this week. 
I swatched them but I think I like this one the most.

Iris I Was Thinner


----------



## Risser (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Jan 27th, 2010
*Essie Mink Muffs*







Jan 28th, 2010
*OPI Off with Her Red*


----------



## BEA2LS (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

right now i have on a cheapie.. NYC Tight demin i think it's called.. just a basic, inky dark blue. i go cheap for basic colors sometimes because i change my polishes so often i do not care if it chips.
tonight i am changing it to OPI You Don't Know Jacques to match an outfit i'm wearing to a party tommorow


----------



## broken_soul (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Sally Hansen Gray by Gray (the brush sucks in these!!)


----------



## meika79 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Currently wearing OPI Bullish on OPI


----------



## broken_soul (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

OPI Creme de Menthe.


----------



## Risser (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Notd*





*ENTITY Pearl Violet*


----------



## BEA2LS (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

this weekend i had on essie sexy divide, my favorite dark purple ever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



this week i will do pinks/reds for valentine day though.


----------



## kimmy (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

just took off opi flashbulb fuschia and put on opi big apple red!


----------



## Sisa (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

lol I got a very trashy and colourful naildesign and... I love it!!!  hehe


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Notd*






OPI new HOng Kong collection -Jade is the new black


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Essie Lilacism


----------



## claralikesguts (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_just took off opi flashbulb fuschia and put on opi big apple red!_

 
twins! i just applied BAR


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Notd*






*
Meet me on the star ferry -OPI hong kong*


----------



## Risser (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Notd*





Feb 9th, 2010
*OPI No Room for The Blues*
I love this bright blue so much!





Feb 3rd, 2010
*MAC Seasonal Peach*
Well, I hate (and love) Seasonal Peach. It is a gorgeous creamy peach which made my skin look dark.


----------



## Risser (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Notd*





Feb 10th, 2010
*CND Effects in Ice Blue Shimmer over OPI No Room for The Blues* (slow sync flash)
A shimmery bright blue.





Feb 11th, 2010
*OPI In My Back Pocket*
A juicy, mellow mandarin orange.


----------



## dxgirly (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

First NOTD!

It's in yellow light because natural light is gone for the day, but you get the idea.







OPI Designer Series Extravagance


----------



## Susanne (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Risser* 

 
_




Feb 10th, 2010
*CND Effects in Ice Blue Shimmer over OPI No Room for The Blues* (slow sync flash)
A shimmery bright blue.





Feb 11th, 2010
*OPI In My Back Pocket*
A juicy, mellow mandarin orange._

 
I love both! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## make_up_maven (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Orly Enchanted Forest with CND Jade Sparkle over it (on my just cut down nails).
This picture doesn't capture the awesomeness of Jade Sparkle!


----------



## make_up_maven (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Risser* 

 
_




Feb 10th, 2010
*CND Effects in Ice Blue Shimmer over OPI No Room for The Blues* (slow sync flash)
A shimmery bright blue.





Feb 11th, 2010
*OPI In My Back Pocket*
A juicy, mellow mandarin orange._

 
OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  That Ice Blue Shimmer over NRFTB is UNBELIEVABLE beautiful!!!!!!!!  I have a package from TD out for delivery today with Ice Blue in it and I already have NRFTB - I know what my next NOTD will be!  Thanks for posting that combo, it's magnificent!!!


----------



## ohshnappp (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Lippmann Collection - Ruby Red Slippers

AWESOME color.


----------



## luhly4 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Re: Notd*






nina ultra pro nail polish - velvet revolver
china glaze matte magic
konad plate m73


----------



## kimmy (Feb 12, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

just put on finger paints rose gitane with nars orgasm on top.


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Feb 12, 2010)

*Re: Notd*






Valentine's Day nails


----------



## broken_soul (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Zoya Loredana





Then topped it w/ Claire's Love Struck.


----------



## star25 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Today's mani: ChG Flyin' High





And I'll throw this one in because I LOVE it... Essie Lilacism. I just picked it up recently and wore it all last week. One of my new faves.


----------



## dxgirly (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

NOTD for today and Valentine's tomorrow most likely!






China Glaze Electric Lilac with OPI RapiDry Top Coat


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Notd*


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

I have Color Club's Fashion Addict on, looooove it!


----------



## Risser (Feb 14, 2010)

*Re: Notd*





Feb 14th, 2010
CND - Raspberry Parfait
A excellent fuchsia for women.





Feb 13th, 2010
OPI - Bullish on OPI
A brick red.


----------



## purrtykitty (Feb 14, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

I can't believe I didn't know this thread existed!  Here are a few of my NOTDs:
CG Stellar (loveeeee this color!!!)









OPI for Sephora Absinthe Makes the Heart





RBL Pepto Pink





CG Mahoganie (really don't like this for manis...prolly a pedi polish)





And a couple of polishes I frankened (i.e. self-mixed):
Moss (sorry for the toes!)





Chanel Jade dupe!


----------



## purrtykitty (Feb 14, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

OK, couldn't stand CG Mahoganie anymore, to I swapped it out for RBL Scrangie!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Base color - purple!!






Turquoise shimmer!!





And I just ordered a few more polishes, including some new Color Club neons!


----------



## zosojacks (Feb 15, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Wheeew, long time no post! I've missed all of your gorgeous manis, ladies!

This is OPI - Most Honorable Red, a beautiful and bright coral red. I would say it leans more towards the red/pink side of coral.


----------



## ashleymullins71 (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

http://i820.photobucket.com/albums/z...epolkadots.jpg


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

I'm wearing OPI You Don't Know Jacques. Hadn't worn this one for 1.5 year, lol!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I'm wearing OPI You Don't Know Jacques. Hadn't worn this one for 1.5 year, lol!_

 
One of my faves OPI!


----------



## purrtykitty (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Exercising my inner 80's child and wearing Color Club Electro Candy!  I'll post pics in the Nail Swatch forum.

My pedi is a frankenpolish creation of my own - Starry Night, a sparkly dark blue.  I'll post pics of that, too!


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

OPI Jade Is the New Black.


----------



## BEA2LS (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

i still have on revoln's frankly scarlette.. a stunning, shimmery red that i wear when ruby pumps might be a bit too much sparkles. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but i am going to switch it up.. i am trying to wear more vampy shades before spring comes in


----------



## Susanne (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_OPI Jade Is the New Black.




_

 
Can't wait to get it!!


----------



## melozburngr (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: Notd*


----------



## ohshnappp (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

OPI - Mod About You


----------



## purrtykitty (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

MAC Studded Matte Lacquer from the Riveting Collection

I posted pics in the Riveting Swatch forum:  http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/m...3/#post1879303


----------



## broken_soul (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Pop Beauty in Ocean 
Konad Image Plate M79 with 
China Glaze Millennium


----------



## trincess (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Notd*










Ruffian Inspired Mani using China Glaze 2030, China Glaze Midnight Ride and China Glaze Matte Magic. You can read the details of making on my blog!

Original idea:




From CND's Fashion Week Blog


----------



## dxgirly (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Notd*






*OPI Chip Skip +
OPI Natural Nail Base Coat +
China Glaze In The Limelight +
China Glaze Sour Apple +
OPI RapiDry Top Coat*


----------



## BEA2LS (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

opi my kind of brown today.. it is not brown at all though,a brick wine red color really.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

I'm wearing ChG Four Clover Leaf. It's a gorgeous green but impossible to photograph in this snowy weather


----------



## purrtykitty (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

One of Color Clubs new neons, Pucci-licious.  The formula is dreadful, but the color is gorgeous.  Pics here.  Color reminds me of MAC's pro neon pigment Full Force Violet.


----------



## melozburngr (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: Notd*


----------



## trincess (Feb 25, 2010)

*Re: Notd*





A sponging/layering experiment with Ruby Pumps and green flakie polish over navy blue


----------



## zosojacks (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

L'oreal - Yellow Buzz

Sorry about the tipwear, I've had this on for 5 days or so. Such a nice alternative to the reds, pinks, and neutrals I've worn lately! The second picture is the most colour-accurate; I'd say it's a little less orange IRL.


----------



## broken_soul (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 

 
_



_

 
OMG I just realized those are pencils!!!! I  love it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## broken_soul (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

This is China Glaze Light As Air.


----------



## Half N Half (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

I'm also wearing China Glaze Light As Air...


----------



## LexieLee (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

China Glaze Coconut Kiss


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

essie sugar daddy.. i have been dark vampy colors for awhile and i actually peeled off my last coat and my poor nails felt so thin i just put on nail envy and a quick coat of sugar daddy.. i shouldn't be so cruel to my poor nails


----------



## jen77 (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

OPI Dim Sum Plum


----------



## ashleymullins71 (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

China Glaze For Audrey


----------



## Susanne (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

OPI You don't know Jacques


----------



## claralikesguts (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

W&W Black Creme with Nfu-Oh 38 on top!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

OPI Lucky Lucky Lavender


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_OPI Lucky Lucky Lavender 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
That color is heaven!  I wore it the entire time that I was on vacation and I got tons of compliments.  That color is gorgeous!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_That color is heaven!  I wore it the entire time that I was on vacation and I got tons of compliments.  That color is gorgeous!_

 
I agree!  Of the 4 colors I got from the Hong Kong collection, it is my favorite.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Still wait to get my Hong Kong n/p....


----------



## melozburngr (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: Notd*


----------



## knoxydoll (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

A bunch of layers of OPI Mad as a Hatter on top of Essie Licorice (I think that's what it's called, the black lol). It's so pretty and distracts me while I'm taking note in school.


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

right now nothing, which is weird.. but im going for cover girl midnight magic tonight.. a cheapie but pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



black base with blue shimmer.


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Mani:  Color Club Rebel Debutante
Pedi:  Essie Van D'Go

Reb Deb is OK, I don't love it.  I expected it to be more of a neon pastel rather than the near-neon green that it is.  The Essie is pure Mod-Peach love!

Swatches here:  http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/n...ml#post1890833


----------



## LexieLee (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

china glaze pink shocking, bright neon pink.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 5, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

last night i used china glaze dv8 polish on my finger nails. and then used china glaze milenium polish to stamp butterflies on each finger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it looks cute!


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 6, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Color Club Wild At Heart.  OMG this is love!!  And it and CC Revvvolution came back in stock on Transdesign, so I got them cheap!!


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Removed my China Glaze Refresh-Mint a little reluctantly today but cheered up after I put on China Glaze Purple Panic! It's so ridiculously Barbie-esque, I love it


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

i have just used cg agent lavender with cg spontanious stamped in zebra print on top 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 looks quite funky!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Color Club Wild At Heart.  OMG this is love!!  And it and CC Revvvolution came back in stock on Transdesign, so I got them cheap!!_

 
Wild at Heart is my fave purple ever! So happy to hear it's getting more love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have ChG Sexagon on today. I wanna switch to Essie Lilacism soon though


----------



## kimmy (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

opi yoga-ta get this blue! on fingers.


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

lincoln park after dark for me.. i'm rocking my vampy shades for another month


----------



## Sabrunka (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

I have Jade is the New Black by OPI on my toes, I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 PS I just got konad nail stamp things and was trying my own polish with them... Does the konad nail polish work the best with the stamps? Cuz my colours arent coming out as bright as I wanted them to


----------



## DOLLface (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Revlon Creme Brulee topped with China Glaze Temptation Carnation - a random pairing that turned out totally gorgeous.






I might just have to change in a couple of days though; I have about ten new polishes I've picked up in the past week that I'm wanting to try.


----------



## broken_soul (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Sometime last week...American Apparel Office.


----------



## laneyyy (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Chine Glaze/Recycle today. I just placed a HUGEEE order with 8ty8!!! I'm so excited!


----------



## trincess (Mar 9, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

*OPI Big Apple Red*


----------



## Susanne (Mar 9, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

^^^ Love this red!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 9, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

i have just painted my nails with cg custom kicks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 such a pretty  teal with gold sparkle!


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i have just painted my nails with cg custom kicks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 such a pretty  teal with gold sparkle!_

 
I'm getting a bottle of Custom Kicks next week, I can't wait! It looks soooo pretty


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *littlepickle* 

 
_I'm getting a bottle of Custom Kicks next week, I can't wait! It looks soooo pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
you'll love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's super bright and it doesn't chip that easily either which is a godo thing


----------



## LexieLee (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

OPI Jade Is The New Black


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

ChG Flying Dragon, haven't worn this one in ages


----------



## DOLLface (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

ChG For Audrey.

I really love the color, but I had application issues.


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

^Don't you just love when you rediscover a great colour? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Today I'm wearing Mac's Plasma Blue from the Neo Sci Fi collection. Gorgeous colour!


----------



## only1angel (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Essie Pink Diamond


----------



## trincess (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: Notd*






China Glaze Emerald Sparkle, 2009 version (original)


----------



## knoxydoll (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

I'm wearing ChG Dorothy Who? over top of ChG Shower Together. Probably will change it tonight since I was rough on my hands this week.


----------



## broken_soul (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

NYC Park Avenue


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

I'm wearing ChG Strawberry Fields which is a polish that always makes me happy.


----------



## Face2Mac (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

I am wearing ChG Bermuda Breakaway with Sally Hansen Pacific Blue.


----------



## knoxydoll (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

I put on ChG Lubu Heels over Essie Licorice. Debating if I should put Zoya  Jade on top for extra red sparkle


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Notd*






Response- Mahogany


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I'm wearing ChG Strawberry Fields which is a polish that always makes me happy._

 
I'm still looking for this one!

I'm wearing 4 of my own Frankens + ChG Sour Apple over one, and ChG For Audrey on another finger. The rest are ChG Flying Dragon. FD comes out quite streaky on me though, any application tips?


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Notd*






opi- Lincoln park after dark with pink glitter on top


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

opi greenwhich for st patricks day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm celebrating tonight


----------



## broken_soul (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Claire's Dream Catcher.


----------



## DOLLface (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

ChG Strawberry Fields.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I'm wearing ChG Strawberry Fields which is a polish that always makes me happy._

 
I completely agree with you. It's a gorgeous color with a wonderful formula; I can't help but be happy about it.


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Notd*






I'm wearing my own Frankens - the pink is Raspberry Swirl, the teal is Pandora's Aquarium, with China Glaze Sour Apple over top. Please excuse my shoddy paint job, I'm SO out of practise it's ridiculous. Gonna go look for tips


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DOLLface* 

 
_ChG For Audrey.

I really love the color, but I had application issues. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
If you find it too thick, nail polish thinner does help.. if you just do not like the formula, try essie greenport, very similar in color, they both have that tiffany blue look


----------



## antigone21 (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

I'm wearing Revlon Crème brûlée with Revlon Ice Spice. I find Crème Brûlée to be the perfect nude color for tanned skin color, it is a very very very light brown. I needed a tad of color tho, so this is why I added Iced Spice on one nail.


----------



## LexieLee (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

OPI Gargantuan Green Grape


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

I'm wearing MAC Blue India, it's such a unique dusty blue green. I have a swatch of it in the MAC GMLOL thread


----------



## DOLLface (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Wet 'n Wild Black Creme topped with OPI Sand-erella is what I just finished applying for my birthday tomorrow. 

Of course I'm going to turn around and change it for St. Patrick's Day.


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_ChG Flying Dragon, haven't worn this one in ages_

 
Do you find this polish thin Shadowy Lady? I'm having trouble with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today I'm wearing ChG For Audrey


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

i just got cg flying dragon and put it on yesterday. yes i find it very streaky however after 3 coats it was fine. i love this purple! i love the little blue / purple glitters that run trhough it!


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

3 coats still left it streaky for me and my nails tend to start peeling after 4 coats + top coat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I might try again later, also I thought I'd look for a similar purple polish, perhaps a creme, and layer Flying Dragon over top 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The sparkle is sooo gorgeous, isn't it? I squealed and was totally transfixed when I opened the package


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *littlepickle* 

 
_Do you find this polish thin Shadowy Lady? I'm having trouble with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today I'm wearing ChG For Audrey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I do, I have issues with many of my ChG's in fact. I think most of them don't have a good formula, are uneven and either thin or too goopy. However I like the colours so much that I try to be patient with them. For Flying Dragon I d 3 medium coats and then add a shiny topcoat.


----------



## ohshnappp (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Sephora Glittering Nail Polish - Blue Sapphire (Essie Starry Starry Night dupe)


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 17, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I do, I have issues with many of my ChG's in fact. I think most of them don't have a good formula, are uneven and either thin or too goopy. However I like the colours so much that I try to be patient with them. For Flying Dragon I d 3 medium coats and then add a shiny topcoat._

 
Yeah, I get that - you can't go past the colours. I'd like to try OPI but I haven't really been drawn to their colour ranges as yet. In New Zealand we don't really have a great selection of brands either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For the creme colours like For Audrey and Re-Fresh Mint I find the application a little goopy, but that a top coat smooths the whole thing out.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 17, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *littlepickle* 

 
_3 coats still left it streaky for me and my nails tend to start peeling after 4 coats + top coat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I might try again later, also I thought I'd look for a similar purple polish, perhaps a creme, and layer Flying Dragon over top 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The sparkle is sooo gorgeous, isn't it? I squealed and was totally transfixed when I opened the package 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hhmmm mine hasn't chipped yet. which top coat do you use? i am using seche vite (spelling!!) and that tends to be pretty good. maybe you could do a coat of spontanious and then flying dragon over the top. although spontanious isn't the same kind of purple. flying dragon is quite unique.


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 17, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_hhmmm mine hasn't chipped yet. which top coat do you use? i am using seche vite (spelling!!) and that tends to be pretty good. maybe you could do a coat of spontanious and then flying dragon over the top. although spontanious isn't the same kind of purple. flying dragon is quite unique._

 
I'm trying out a Jordana top coat for quality, I'm actually quite impressed! Jordana used to be carried at The Warehouse here (I guess it's our version of Walmart) but hasn't been for a few years now. In the last year or so it's started popping up in dollar stores and it's new stock too, not yucky old stuff. The same thing happens with Wet & Wild, although that tends to be bits and pieces rather than the whole range.


----------



## aliciaface (Mar 17, 2010)

*Re: Notd*










Silly little penguins!


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 17, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Gettin' my St. Patty's day on with CG Four Leaf Clover mani and CG Gussied-Up Green Pedi.  I'd post pics of FLC, but that color doesn't capture on camera.  Color is beautiful, but the formula is dreadful.


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Mar 17, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

For audrey and secret perwinkle


----------



## DOLLface (Mar 17, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

ChG Emerald Sparkle - my safety net if I forgot to wear green because I did not want to be pinched.


----------



## Half N Half (Mar 17, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

I'm wearing China Glaze Re-Fresh Mint today. It's a little more green in real life and this is as green as I am willing to go for St. Patrick's Day


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

I loooove Refresh-Mint


----------



## Almost black. (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

*ChG Ruby Pumps! *





_indoor light_





_direct sunlight
_


----------



## Half N Half (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

I've been in a complete pastel mood lately, so today I'm wearing Orly Lollipop...


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

I topped CG Four Leaf Clover with Rescue Beauty Lounge Locavore.  The lady at Sephora loved it!


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 19, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

I got home to find a package of China Glaze waiting for me, so I'm now wearing LOL. It's not as holographic as I would have liked but it's sparkly enough to keep me happy and the colour is divine


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 19, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

i have nother on my fingers right now buty plan on using emerald sparkle or watermelon rind by cg when i get home. but i have painted my toes with opi meet me on the star ferry, it's a lovely colour and i have nothing that is like it!


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 19, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

I'm using MAC's Malibu Peach from spring forecast 2! Love itt !


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 19, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

China Glaze Atlantis - I don't mind the VNL when the colour and sparkle is this gorgeous!


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 20, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

OPI Mystery (from the designer series) over Chanel Vendetta. Gorgeous!! >_<


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 20, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Sephora by OPI It's Bouquet with Me over OPI Lucky Lavender

Swatches posted:  http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/n...ml#post1904610


----------



## broken_soul (Mar 20, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Crappy pic of OPI Absolutely Alice.


----------



## DOLLface (Mar 21, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

MAC Girls Will Be Girls.

I think I might change it tomorrow though because my SV applied weird and shrunk it; I'm also polish-less on one thumb.


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 21, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

I'm getting really sick of Atlantis chipping :s When I get back from tech I'm going to put on China Glaze DV8 instead.


----------



## DOLLface (Mar 21, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

OPI Shim-merry Chic and Lincoln Park After Dark topped with ChG Matte Magic on both thumbs.

If there's anyone here who's used the ChG MM, have you had issues with it sheering your polish if you do to many strokes?


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Retro Gleam by Revlon Street wear ... It is this pretty purplish-brown colour.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *littlepickle* 

 
_I'm getting really sick of Atlantis chipping :s When I get back from tech I'm going to put on China Glaze DV8 instead._

 
yeah i have that colour and it chips stupidly fast! full on chunks too! dv8 is awesome though!


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

toes - essie nude beach
tips - nyc times square (bright red)


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Essie Lilacism on fingers and Color Club Peppermint Twist (neon) on toes.  Not really liking Lilacism, and the formula is pretty streaky.  PT is a much better formula than Puccilicious.

Swatches


----------



## Susanne (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

^^^ I really like your swatch of Lilacism!


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

I'm wearing Hard Candy Lava.  I went to take a picture, because it is so gorgeous, but my battery is dead in my camera.

This polish was the last thing I bought before I went on my 2010 no buy mission, and I'm so happy I finally used it!  It's orangey red glowy goodness, I don't know why I waited so long to use it!  Also, it was opaque in ONE COAT and applied amazingly well!  Can you tell I'm excited?

If you're curious, I finally found my perfect base top coat combination, after years of trial and error.  Orly Bonder for the base, which I never would have bought except it was recommended for their matte polishes, and Seche Vite topcoat.  I get a much longer wear out of my manicures now!


----------



## DOLLface (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Essie Lollipop with OPI LPAD on both thumbs and ring fingers.

I forgot how much I adore LPAD; I could wear it for the rest of my life, so I'm attempting to pair it with as many untrieds as possible.


----------



## miss_dre (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Fingers: China Glaze - Naked
Toes: China Glaze - Peachy Keen


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 24, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Essie Lilacism was totally annoying me, and I don't know why, so I topped it with CG Polar Ice.  Adds a little iridescent sparkle that distracts me enough to leave it alone for now.


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 24, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

OPI MY KIND OF BROWN.. i was feeling something darker


----------



## Sabrunka (Mar 24, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

OPI Passion with Konad Pastel Pink Special Polish for the pattern!

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v127/Sabrunka/leopard.jpg


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

OPI: No room for the blues! It is surprisingly really pretty on my tanned skin!


----------



## LexieLee (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

OPI Jade is the new Black


----------



## Swtest2Lips (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Pink Gradient Nails 

http://i915.photobucket.com/albums/a.../032210031.jpg


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Wow, I love this! Can you point me to a how-to?


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Color Club Who Are You Wearing topped with China Glaze Cleopatra.  Pretty nude nails that look like I have gold flakes with lil' holo bits.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

I've been wearing OPI You Don't Know Jacques Suede for a few days now. I love the suedes topped with a shiny top coat


----------



## only1angel (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

I just attempted water marbling 2day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I must admit, it didn't come out so bad- for the first time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wanted to share the pics with you guys (you are the first ones I'm showing them to )
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I didn't clean around the nails yet, so don't mind it lol. I just wanted to show you guys pics before I have to leave! 

The colors I used are:
Sinful Colors- Love Nails 282
Milani- Purple Passion
Essie- Curve Ball
Milani- HD


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

^ It looks gorgeous, great job!
Today I'm wearing China Glaze in Lemon Fizz, it just arrived!


----------



## only1angel (Mar 26, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

^ Thanks!

I ordered my first OPI nail polishes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'm getting them in the mail tomorrow! I got Elegance, Absolutely Alice and Thanks So Muchness. I wanted Mad as  Hatter but it was sold out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't seem to find that anywhere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wanted to wear that one for my bday but I guess plans have changed lol.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 26, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

i'm wearing rage by orly on my finger nails. it's stunning! super sparkly and when the light hits it outside it looks even better.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 26, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

I love the Orly Foil FX colours. I'm wearing Luxe:


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

China Glaze Blue Hawaiian on all but my thumbnail - I'm wearing a Franken created for my friend Fleur on my thumbnail - pics later!


----------



## broken_soul (Mar 28, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

This is Pop Beauty Grass with Konad image plate M73 in black.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 28, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

i am wearing orly snowcone on my toes and china glaze blue island iced tea on my fingers


----------



## meika79 (Mar 28, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Fingers OPI Jade is the New Black
Toes RBL Recycle


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

nothing on my toes, it got cold again here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




but opi ink on my fingers.. i'm holding onto my dark colors until at least this upcoming weekend


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Notd*





Jordana Purple Glam 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Also went a little crazy Frankening today! L-R: Summer in the City, Lime Criminal, Loveology, Gaga


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

OPI You Don't know Jacques! today on fingers
this might be it for my darker shades for awhile.. i am doing a pastel for easter and than probably spring colors for awhile (pinks, lilacs, sheers, etc.)


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Ombre mani & pedi!!
Mani:  China Glazes Electric Lilac & Shooting Stars
Pedi:  Cali Girl (my own franken) & China Glaze Glacier

I globbed it on so thick, it looks like I have acrylics, lol!

Swatches here and here!


----------



## DOLLface (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

OPI You Don't Know Jacques! Suede on my fingers and Color Club Gossip Column on my toes.


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Ombre mani & pedi!!
Mani:  China Glazes Electric Lilac & Shooting Stars
Pedi:  Cali Girl (my own franken) & China Glaze Glacier

I globbed it on so thick, it looks like I have acrylics, lol!

Swatches here and here!_

 
I'm lemming Electric Lilac soooo bad! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I really want to know how to do the ombres... great swatches!


----------



## Babylard (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *broken_soul* 

 
_This is Pop Beauty Grass with Konad image plate M73 in black.



_

 
oh i love your blog!


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *littlepickle* 

 
_I'm lemming Electric Lilac soooo bad! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I really want to know how to do the ombres... great swatches!_

 
This was just a trial and error mani/pedi for me today that ended up working out, sort of.  There's probably a better way, but I put a small glob of Shooting Stars at the base of the nail and brushed it up toward the top.  Then I put a small glob of Electric Lilac at the top of the nail, and brushed it down toward Shooting Stars.  Then, I blended a little more Shooting Stars up into the EL.  Finally, I built up the EL at the top of the nail to the depth of color I wanted.  I think this works really well with the jelly kind of polishes.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 1, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

i'm wearing strawberry fields by china glaze on my finger nails today. love the little gold shimmer in it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a great colour for summer and spring!


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 1, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

I'm still lemming Strawberry Fields - think I'm going to have to bypass my usual stockist to get some of the shades I really want badly - I'm too impatient!
Today I'm a rainbow, different colour on each nail


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Maybelline Mini Colorama - Peach Cocktail. I love this shade!


----------



## DOLLface (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Borghese Almondine.

I should've done a third coat, but I was being lazy since it will be coming off on Easter.


----------



## kimmy (Apr 4, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

opi dulce de leche on fingers and toes again. don't know what i'm gonna do when this runs out, i can't find it anywhere.


----------



## claralikesguts (Apr 4, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

^ it's in the core line, so you should be able to find it at any regular (like Trade Secret) or a local beauty supply store. it's also on transdesign.com


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 4, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

I'm wearing Grape pop by China glazee


----------



## Civies (Apr 4, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

OPI Do you lilac it?, perfect for Easter!


----------



## DOLLface (Apr 4, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Maybelline Goody Plum Drop on fingers and Sally Hansen Extreme Wear Green With Envy on toes.


----------



## broken_soul (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Maybelline Pie in The Sky
Konad white polish, Image Plate M65


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Another ombre using China Glazes Cleopatra and Atlantis.

Swatch posted here.
Tutorial posted here.


----------



## broken_soul (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Nars Purple Rain.


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

essie watermelon fingers and toes


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: Notd*







Four leaf clover
Bermuda breakaway


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

China Glaze OMG


----------



## Almost black. (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

*China Glaze Let's groove

*


----------



## aliciaface (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: Notd*






Sephora by OPI Leaf Him At The Altar
Konad Plate m51


----------



## DOLLface (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Color Club Magic Attraction.






^
My face when I look at my nails. This polish is gorgeous!


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 8, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

OPI Mad As a Hatter, yay!
Removed China Glaze OMG prematurely just to try it


----------



## broken_soul (Apr 8, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Sephora by OPI 212


----------



## marusia (Apr 8, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Would you girls say that China Glaze is comparable to OPI? I have never heard of it until Specktra, but I'm in love with OPI.


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 8, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

opi coney island cotton candy on toes
opi my big break on fingers (a shiny grape color)


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 8, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *marusia* 

 
_Would you girls say that China Glaze is comparable to OPI? I have never heard of it until Specktra, but I'm in love with OPI._

 
The CG's formula varies from polish to polish, but the color range can't be beat.  OPI's formula tends to be more consistent, but the variety of colors is lacking, plus it's more expensive.  I've really gotten to like CG and with most of the colors, I can look past a bad formula.


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 8, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *marusia* 

 
_Would you girls say that China Glaze is comparable to OPI? I have never heard of it until Specktra, but I'm in love with OPI._

 
you will see all sorts of opinions on this one. I prefer OPI, i love their brush, their formula, everything (but my favorite is actually Essie).

it is worth it to try a bottle.. different brands work better or worse on different people


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 8, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

just put essie mint candy apple on my fingers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 love this colour! however i am still wearing orly snowcone on my toes... it's been about 2 weeks now! i should really change it!


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Apr 8, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *marusia* 

 
_Would you girls say that China Glaze is comparable to OPI? I have never heard of it until Specktra, but I'm in love with OPI._

 
China Glaze does great neons and I do love some of their other shades. OPI def has a better polish though. Nothing has ever compared to OPI for me.


----------



## ohshnappp (Apr 8, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

BB Couture - Studio 54


----------



## Susanne (Apr 9, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *marusia* 

 
_Would you girls say that China Glaze is comparable to OPI? I have never heard of it until Specktra, but I'm in love with OPI._

 
This thread might help! 

I used to buy OPI a lot and still love this brand, but lately I got a lot of China Glaze as well.

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f176/n...vs-mac-143624/


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 9, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Orly Hook Up and China Glaze Entourage on alternating fingers, with China Glaze Snowglobe on top of everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Can you tell I got new polishes today?
I can never wait to try them out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My little sister bought me my first Orly at a discount pharmacy (she's visiting which means SHOPPING!!!) and it was love at first brush stroke! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I got new polish in the mail, YAY!


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 9, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

its freezing so i gave my toes a break and took all polish off of them. i will put on china glaze purple panic when i do them though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



on my fingers i have on essie sugar daddy.. simple and sweet.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 9, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

I'm wearing Orly Rage on my fingers, love these Orly Foil FX polishes.


----------



## broken_soul (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Rescue Beauty Lounge Mismas


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Today I am wearing *China Glaze - Strawberry Fields*. Love glass flecks nail polishes!


----------



## LexieLee (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

OPI Suzi says Feng Shui


----------



## aliciaface (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *marusia* 

 
_Would you girls say that China Glaze is comparable to OPI? I have never heard of it until Specktra, but I'm in love with OPI._

 
Personally, I prefer China Glaze. I think it is overall a better formula and I feel that it doesn't chip as quickly as OPI does. I think the main reason I prefer it though is their shades and excited collections. OPI has more traditional and simple colors, and China Glaze has a lot of fun, unique colors. But don't get me wrong, I love OPI too!


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

A different Franken on each hand - Violent Cupcake, a hot, HOT pink with lots of glitter and sequins, and She's Your Cocaine on the other, a black with lots of glitter and some stars


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: Notd*






Spontaneous with fairy dust over it...


----------



## Susanne (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

A simple French manicure today.


----------



## lenchen (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

china glaze for audrey


----------



## meika79 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Sally Hansen Insta Dry in Sea breeze on fingers
Sally Hansen Xtreme Wear in White Out on toes.


----------



## meika79 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_This was just a trial and error mani/pedi for me today that ended up working out, sort of.  There's probably a better way, but I put a small glob of Shooting Stars at the base of the nail and brushed it up toward the top.  Then I put a small glob of Electric Lilac at the top of the nail, and brushed it down toward Shooting Stars.  Then, I blended a little more Shooting Stars up into the EL.  Finally, I built up the EL at the top of the nail to the depth of color I wanted.  I think this works really well with the jelly kind of polishes._

 
Ooooo! I wonder how Electric Lilac and Meteor Shower would work out together.


----------



## kittykit (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Essie Decadent Diva. It's my favourite shade from Essie


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Had to abandon the glitters for a couple weeks...they're so hard on the nails!

I'm wearing CG Spin Me Round on the fingers...mmm holo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and MAC Blue India on the toes.

Swatchy


----------



## aliciaface (Apr 13, 2010)

*Re: Notd*






-Claire's Mood Happy/Earthy
-Konad Black
-China Glaze Devotion
-Konad Plate m51


----------



## broken_soul (Apr 14, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Maybelline Glad To Be Green.


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 14, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

essie ballet slippers on fingers, i finally got my hands on this again! it is very annoying and streaky but i love the finished look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



on my toes, i have opi i'm not really a watitress


----------



## DOLLface (Apr 14, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Claire's Mood Polish in Peaceful/Confident (blue one) on fingers and Sally Hansen Complete Salon Manicure in Commander in Chic on toes.


----------



## meika79 (Apr 15, 2010)

*Re: Notd*






Essie Pink Parka


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

opi coney island cotton candy on tips.. not sure about toes yet but i am thinking of something vampy.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Sally Hansen Complete Spa Manicure in Yellow Kitty w/ China Glaze Fairy Dust over it. Yummy!


----------



## kittykit (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

China Glaze Japanese Koi


----------



## LexieLee (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

China Glaze Pink Voltage with gold glitter topcoat made with mac reflects gold glitter and clear nailpolish


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

OPI Lucky Lucky Lavender with pink & purple glitter over top - can't stop staring at my nails!


----------



## kittykit (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

China Glaze Raspberry Festival. It's one of my favourite reds


----------



## trincess (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Notd*





Liberty of London inspired nails


----------



## Susanne (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trincess* 

 
_




Liberty of London inspired nails_

 
 So this is gorgeous!!


----------



## Jessie May (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

MAC Beyond Jealous with a coat of OPI Mad as a Hatter on top. So dark and sparkly, I loooooove it.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

I'm wearing OPI Hollywood Blond...thanks to BEA2LS that recommended it to someone and I remembered that I already had it, lol!


----------



## aliciaface (Apr 21, 2010)

*Re: Notd*









-China Glaze Flying Dragon
-Sephora by OPI It's Bouquet with Me
-Konad plate m57


----------



## broken_soul (Apr 21, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Revlon Gray Suede.


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 22, 2010)

*Re: Notd*





Kleancolor Covalt with China Glaze Atlantis & Hawaiian Blue ombre. It's super super super subtle on the dark nail and you pretty much have to be looking for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I know it's there! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for your excellent instructions purrtykitty!
Thank you Ted Mosby for providing an excellent backdrop


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 22, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I'm wearing OPI Hollywood Blond...thanks to BEA2LS that recommended it to someone and I remembered that I already had it, lol!_

 

aww.. thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




today i have on revlon's frankly scarlette. a cherry red, nothing special but wears very well and is bright.


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 22, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Unintentionally wearing green polish on this Earth Day, as I did this mani a couple of days ago...CG L8R G8R.


----------



## LexieLee (Apr 22, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

OPI Panda-monium Pink with one coat of OPI Pearl of Wisdom on top


----------



## meika79 (Apr 23, 2010)

*Re: Notd*







Milani 3D Holographic in Hi-Res


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Apr 23, 2010)

*Re: Notd*


----------



## Sabrunka (Apr 23, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Wearing Essie's Mod Squad!


----------



## broken_soul (Apr 24, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

American Apparel Palm Springs.


----------



## perfecttenn (Apr 25, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

*Essence Underwater*


----------



## perfecttenn (Apr 25, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

*Ulta Nail Salon Formula Nail Lacquer Envy​*


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Got my salon mani/pedi on this weekend.  Mani was OPI DS Original, super pretty, but she didn't do enough coats, so it was a little sheer for my liking, so I went over it with China Glaze IDK.  Original is much prettier, IMO.  And after seeing all those OPI DS polishes, I'm now _forced_ to hunt several of them down. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pedi is Jessica Casablanca.  It's a black base with aqua-y shimmer.  Scrangie has a pretty decent swatch.  Scrangie: Jessica


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Notd*






OPI- Moon over mumbai


----------



## kittykit (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Orly Pure Petunia. Just got this one in mail yesterday and I really love the colour!


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

LA Girl Rock Star: Overdose. This polish is so cool! Like crushed amethysts & sapphires on my fingernails


----------



## broken_soul (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Lippmann Waking Up In Vegas.


----------



## perfecttenn (Apr 28, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

*Savvy Femme Couture > Gotcha Grape*


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 28, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

essie watermelon on toes, nothing on fingers.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im thinking either a blue or a teal though


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 29, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

OPI Princesses Rule - super pretty, sparkly pink!

Swatch


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 29, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Essie - Cute as a Button. This just arrived, yay!


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 30, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_OPI Princesses Rule - super pretty, sparkly pink!

Swatch_

 
that is what's on my toes right now, it's so much fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




essie nude beach is on my fingers.. i'm going for sparkly and light today


----------



## kimmy (May 1, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

mac brown bag on fingers and toes. it's holding up pretty well despite the bda reviews i've usually seen on mac polishes...unless it's the opi base+ top coat keeping it from chipping.


----------



## kittykit (May 1, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

China Glaze Grape Pop.


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 1, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

OPI Funky Dunkey


----------



## Shadowy Lady (May 2, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

OPI Strawberry Margarita. This is an old summer fave of mine


----------



## broken_soul (May 2, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Nfu-Oh 394 
Konad Green polish image plate M61


----------



## vintageroses (May 2, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *broken_soul* 

 
_Nfu-Oh 394 
Konad Green polish image plate M61



_

 
LOVE it hun!!!! Super pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anways i have dim sum plum from OPI on my fingerrs!


----------



## SeaHen (May 3, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Third day with these 
( dark because i have horrible fingers
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)











LA Girl disco brites in Turntable( the green) and Dance Craze( coral orange)


----------



## spectrolite (May 5, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Chanel Vendetta with Mac Crystallized Purple Glitter pressed on top followed by a good coating of Seche Vite. It looks like each finger tip is its own little galaxy


----------



## broken_soul (May 5, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Wet N Wild Rain Check.


----------



## kimmy (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

just took off opi sweetheart to put nailtek foundation II and intensive therapy II on...super glossy healthy happy nails.


----------



## meika79 (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

CG. Grape Pop on toes and Zoya Ali on fingers.


----------



## broken_soul (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Rescue Beauty Lounge 360


----------



## vintageroses (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

OPI's Koala Beary <3


----------



## LittleMaryJane (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Sally's Going Green w/some gold glitter over it.


----------



## she (May 10, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

sinful colors "lets talk" topped with "i miss you" glitter


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 10, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

ChG Up All Night topped with Chanel Illusion D'or


----------



## purrtykitty (May 11, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

^^Yay, I'm so glad you're loving it!!

Borghese Tutti Gelati topped with Orly Love Each Other.


----------



## kittykit (May 11, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

China Glaze Strawberry Fields. It's my most favourite shade from CG. It's so pretty that I keep looking at my own nails *lol*


----------



## Shadowy Lady (May 11, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

ChG Atlantis over Misa A Sin Worth Committing


----------



## LexieLee (May 11, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

OPI Miami Beet with China Glaze Fairy Dust on top


----------



## purrtykitty (May 11, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Zoya Nephratiti on the fingers and a new franken on the toes.


----------



## BEA2LS (May 11, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

opi lucky lucky lavender on my tips
china glaze purple panic on my toes


----------



## broken_soul (May 12, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Pure Ice Risk Taker.


----------



## Soundclash (May 12, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

China Glaze- Coconut Ice
layered on top-  OPI by Sephora - it's bouquet with me


----------



## paperplane (May 12, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Am wearing NYC Tahiti on my nails and Ultra3 Baby Pink on toes


----------



## meika79 (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

I'm starting to notice a trend, polish with a glitter top coat...hmmmm. Lol

I'm wearing L'Oreal High Tide of fingers and L'Oreal Waters Edge on toes.


----------



## kittykit (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

China Glaze For Audrey on fingers. 
China Glaze Sugar High on toenails. 

What a combination, I know!


----------



## BEA2LS (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

though i loved my opi lucky lucky lavendar and it was not chipped yet, i had to change because my toes were chipping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so now i have essie greenport on my toes and opi something or another on my fingers.. the lable is gone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but it is the old style brush and a beige goldish color that flashes lavender in it. it is soo pretty, i got it at my hair salon for like $2 but have no idea which one it is.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Nicole by Opi "Show You Care"


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Color Club Pucci-licious topped with China Glaze Electric Lilac


----------



## claralikesguts (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

OPI DS Fantasy


----------



## purrtykitty (May 14, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Borghese Plumaggio Purple (sooooo mis-named - it's freakin' dark blue!!) on the tips and Essie Splash of Grenadine on the toes.  Swatches here!


----------



## broken_soul (May 14, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

New York Summer Hot Baby Blue with Sally Hansen Hidden Treasure on top.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (May 14, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

^ Mannn Hidden Treasure looks so awesome! I neeeed it.

Today I'm wearing  Sinful Colors "Let's Meet"


----------



## Lady_Danger (May 15, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Essie - Flirty Fuchsia (neon, + topcoat as it dries matte)


----------



## Shadowy Lady (May 15, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Essie Splash of Grenadine. I love this shade sooo much!


----------



## clslvr6spd (May 15, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Ring finger: China Glaze - Four Leaf Clover w/ Sally Hansen - Hidden Treasure
Rest of the fingers: China Glaze - Liquid Leather w/ Sally Hansen - Hidden Treasure


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 15, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

American Apparel Poppy


----------



## kimmy (May 15, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

regular old french tips. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 clear polish on my toesies.


----------



## LexieLee (May 16, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

OPI on Collins Ave, a bright (but not neon) orange. Reminds me of summer


----------



## purrtykitty (May 18, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Chanel Particuliere topped with Illusion D'Or






There are more pics on my new blog swatchcat.  I would really appreciate your support by following me!


----------



## Zantedge (May 18, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Joe Fresh - Gunmetal


----------



## LittleMaryJane (May 19, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Nicole by Opi "Hint of Mint"
Loving this color.. I've been really into cool minty greens lately.


----------



## kittykit (May 19, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

China Glaze Its Poppin'. I love this shade so so much. It's so beautiful!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (May 19, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Zoya Charla


----------



## claralikesguts (May 19, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

OPI Damone Roberts 1968. hands down, the best mint polish ever!


----------



## LMD84 (May 19, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

i've got opi what's with the cattitude on my fingers. and i have added some gems in clear and dark blue on my thumb. the polish isn't that great though - nice coour but very streaky and thin


----------



## purrtykitty (May 19, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

I'm unintentionally wearing Sally Hansen Hidden Treasure.  I have some swatching to do for my blog that I started doing, but the sun disappeared behind the clouds (and it'll be like that for the next couple days), so that task is on hold. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's super pretty, though.


----------



## zosojacks (May 23, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Orly Goth

It's a wonderful black with different-sized silver glitter. It looks like the night sky on my nails


----------



## kimmy (May 23, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

opi per dinkum pinkum on fingers - not loving it. :/
opi midnight in moscow + sally hansen hidden treasure on toes - way loving it!


----------



## Susanne (May 24, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Chanel #307 Orange Fizz on my fingers.


----------



## meika79 (May 24, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Zoya Ivanka on fingers
Nfu-Oh #56 on toes


----------



## bebs (May 25, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

opi catch me in your net on my toes 
opi funkey dunkey on my fingers


----------



## LMD84 (May 25, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

on my toes i have opi for sephora iris i was thinner topped with the opi for spehora it's bouquet with me. very pretty combo


----------



## BEA2LS (May 25, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

china glaze for audrey on my toes, opi coney island cotton candy on my fingers


----------



## littlepickle (May 25, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

OPI DS Fantasy - not the kind of colour I usually wear, but it just arrived and it's quite pretty


----------



## LittleMaryJane (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Sally Hansen Xtreme Wear "Green with Envy"


----------



## LexieLee (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

china glaze flip flop fantasy


----------



## LittleMaryJane (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Essie "Happily Ever After" with Milani "Disco Lights" as a top coat.


----------



## kimmy (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

bb couture emperor on fingers.
opi midnight in moscow + sally hansen hidden treasure on toes.


----------



## LMD84 (May 28, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

i have got china glaze - atlantis on my fingers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 super pretty and in the sun i love how the glitters shine!


----------



## rmcandlelight (May 28, 2010)

*Re: Notd*






I'm sorry the picture is so large...don't know how to decrease.
this is Mac's blue india


----------



## purrtykitty (May 28, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

American Apparel Miami Green topped with Sally Hansen Hidden Treasure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pics on my blog swatchcat!  I'd appreciate your support by following me!


----------



## kimmy (May 29, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

changed fingers to sally hansen bubblegum pink topped with china glaze candie. very barbie of me.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 29, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

just picked up "catch me in your net"  from OPI it reminds me of mermaids.  I have a picture but it looks nothing like it does in person.


----------



## LMD84 (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

i have just put urban decay aquarious on my finger nails. it's from the summer fo love set and it's the most beautiful teal, green i have ever owned! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i need this in a large size but sadly i don't think ud do big polishes.


----------



## sunsational (May 31, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Hi guys! I havent been active on specktra for a while but its good to be back. 
Here is SH red carpet over Milani 3D HD


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (May 31, 2010)

*Re: Notd*






big apple red...


----------



## broken_soul (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Zoya Mimi


----------



## Almost black. (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

*Catrice Oceana Collection - #02 Blue out to Sea
*





with essie 'may' 





and with Nfu Oh #51 in the end


----------



## rmcandlelight (Jun 2, 2010)

*NOTD Mac: In the Buff*

I love this unusal color.  Mac to the beach collection-In the buff

Nails Beautiqued: MAC To The Beach Collection 2010...In The Buff


----------



## broken_soul (Jun 2, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

American Apparel Passport Blue
Konad image plate M79 with Pure Ice Pussy Cat.


----------



## PTinNY (Jun 2, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

I konad'd this w/silver for Memorial Day w'end, but here is OPI Yoga-ta Get This Blue w/Seche Vite tc only:


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Jun 2, 2010)

*Re: Notd*






OPI- Boris & Natasha


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 2, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Wearing "In the Buff" from MAC. I love it just as much as I thought it would when I first saw it online 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Meant to take pictures while it was still sunny out earlier but forgot.


----------



## PTinNY (Jun 3, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Pulled out OPI Calendar Girl as this weather is so hot & sunny already, here is direct sun:





and indirect sun.  Hard to capture how vibrant this color is IRL.


----------



## kimmy (Jun 4, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

essie demure vixen on fingers. bare toes.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 4, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Maybelline Colorama in #15 Candy Apple. A gorgeous apple red!


----------



## vintageroses (Jun 4, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Suzi says fengshui on fingers & Eiffel for this love on my toes!


----------



## lara (Jun 4, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Don't forget you can post your NotD pictures in the swatch forum as well!
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/n...brands-102100/

Tips: China Glaze Lemon Fizz
Toes: OPI I'm Not Really A Waitress


----------



## PTinNY (Jun 4, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Tips: Zoya Evangeline
Toes: Misa Sorry Just Can't Help It (still - might change it this w/end)


----------



## BEA2LS (Jun 4, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

tips - opi princess rules  (sheer, sparkly pink, i usually like this one for layering)
toes - essie loophole (bright silver, lovely but a little matte for my taste in toes, i did put a shiny top coat over it though and now it looks like little mirrors, lol)


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 4, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

i have just painted my fingers with urban decay love light- it's taken 3 coats and i still see some visable nail line... but it's a very pretty and girly colour so i'm not too fussed. the shimer makes up for it!


----------



## DOLLface (Jun 4, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Nails are Sally Hansen Complete Salon Manicure in Yellow Kitty and toes are Wet 'n Wilk Black Creme and China Glaze Lubu Heels.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 4, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Zoya Cassi on tips and Jancyn on toes.


----------



## broken_soul (Jun 4, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

BB Couture Widow Maker.


----------



## PTinNY (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Tips: American Apparel L'Esprit


----------



## franken_stein (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Notd*






I'm all ready for the NBA finals! The yellow is "One Voice" from Nicole by OPI, which has a subtle shimmer to it - you can't see it in the picture, unfortunately, but I found it to be the perfect Lakers gold! The purple is "Celebutante" from Ulta. (I put the Celebutante bottle next to "Funky Dunkey" from the new OPI Shrek collection, which I don't own so I can't swatch both, but they are virtually indistinguishable to me.)

We're all friends here, so if any Celtics fans do something for team spirit on their nails too, I'd love to see!


----------



## kimmy (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

today i'm wearing essie antique rose. got it at target last night and now my bank account is doomed because i had no idea target carried essie. think i'll wear this until my opi flower to flower comes in the mail on wed! so stoked!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

This is my NOTD from yesterday, Custom Kicks.





I bought the new colors from Sally Hansen HD line this morning @ Walgreens. I am wearing LCD.






I bought LCD, Byte, DVD & Spectrum. All very pretty!


----------



## kimmy (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

switched to opi dulce de leche. essie antique rose just isn't summery enough i guess!


----------



## she (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

red my forutune cookie- OPI

best tomato red imo


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Fingers:  Zoya Lexi
Toes:  Zoya Buffy


----------



## meika79 (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

CG Atlantis on fingers 
NFU #560 on toes.


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Jun 8, 2010)

*Re: Notd*







Sally Hansen xtreme wear in Twisted Pink with pink glitter on top


----------



## she (Jun 8, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

gargantuan green grape OPI... such a fun color!


----------



## broken_soul (Jun 8, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Lippmann Between the Sheets.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 8, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

China Glaze "Chiaroscuro"


----------



## ohshnappp (Jun 8, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Orly - Luxe


----------



## PTinNY (Jun 8, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Tips: OPI Quarter Of A Cent-Cherry
Toes: OPI Double Decker Red konad'd w/ black


----------



## PTinNY (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

cloudy day, but here is day2 of the Quarter Of A Cent-Cherry mani:


----------



## LexieLee (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Fingers - OPI Bubble Bath, perfect nude baby pink

Toes - OPI Wing It!, pretty shimmery raspberry color but its a lot more sheer than I expected. Did 4 coats and I can still see some nail line.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

i have just painted my fingers with zoya's Adina polish. seriously stunning! even the guys at work commented on how cool it is!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

OPI Here Today...Aragon Tomorrow topped with Zoya Ivanka 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You know where to find pics


----------



## DOLLface (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

OPI Jade is the New Black on toes (I've gotten so many compliments on it) and Tickle My France-y on fingers.


----------



## PTinNY (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Tips: Zoya Brie konad'd w/Zoya Savita


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Milani "Tip Toe Pink"


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

i have now painted my fingers with nubar - sapphire. a very pretty dark blue glitter polish


----------



## Junkie (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Toes: L'oreal Water's Edge nailpolish - google it for photos, its an amazing greeny teal - reminds me of Aquadisiac e/s.


----------



## PTinNY (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_Toes: L'oreal Water's Edge nailpolish - google it for photos, its an amazing greeny teal - reminds me of Aquadisiac e/s._

 
Here is a pic of my comparison of Waters Edge (middle finger only here) for you Junkie.  It is deeper more vibrant than ChG For Audrey IRL.  I really like the L'Oreal shade


----------



## broken_soul (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

American Apparel Malibu Green.


----------



## kimmy (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

opi flower to flower on fingers
opi wing it! on toes


----------



## MelissaAnn (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

I just took my polish off yesterday and havent repainted them, but I am tonight. Going to use China Glaze "For Audrey" LOVE LOVE LOVE it. Its TDF


----------



## ohshnappp (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

China Glaze - Sun Worshipper


----------



## Juxtapose (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

OPI Who the Shrek are You? with Pooltime Lime on top. Gorgeous combo!


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

*Sun worshiper and Rose among thorns with fairy dust on top!

All by China Glaze...*


----------



## Kayla Shevonne (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: Notd*







I used a matte top coat, then used a glossy top coat to create the leopard spots and I really like the result; it's subtle but interesting. 

I used:

- Orly "Orlon Basecoat"
- China Glaze "Black Diamond" (3 coats)
- Orly "Sealon Topcoat"


*Idea came from here: LACQUERIZED. A blog about nail polish
She's amazing!


----------



## DOLLface (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

OPI Romeo & Joliet on fingers and Creative Nail Design Fedora on toes.


----------



## mocha_queen (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: Notd*


----------



## blowyourmind (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: Notd*





China Glaze OMG as the base 
Konad plate m57, WnW Black Creme for stamp


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Toes: China Glaze "Tree Hugger"


----------



## cupper82 (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Quirius' The History Night-a bright neon purple


----------



## PTinNY (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

OPI Fee Fi Fo Plum


----------



## bellaxo812 (Jun 17, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

OPI Mod About You-My HG for a light pink polish.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 17, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

China Glaze "Purple Panic"


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 17, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

i have have china glaze red ruby pumps on my finger nails. super pretty!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 17, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i have have china glaze red ruby pumps on my finger nails. super pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ooh, I bet! I was just looking at swatches the other day and saw Ruby Pumps.. It was added to my nail polish wish list


----------



## lara (Jun 17, 2010)

*Re: Notd*





China Glaze *Recycle *& OPI *Ogre-The-Top Blue*

and OPI *Miami Beet* on my toes


----------



## Dreamingeagle24 (Jun 17, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

OPI- Far East Fuchsia  
I've had this one a long time but always love it for summer.


----------



## she (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

opi hot & spicy- i really wanted a coral and it sometimes appears a bit more orange than i like, but i can say it is actually very flatterering and a nice bright color, probably perfect for toes.


----------



## Kayla Shevonne (Jun 19, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

China Glaze "Heli-yum" on my toes.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 19, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Sally Hansen Xtreme Wear in "Cherry Red"

Anyone else have issues with the thickness of Xtreme Wear polishes? They always seem to look like crap by the time I'm done.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 19, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Paul & Joe Mirage.  Light beige-y bronze with silver and gold glitter!


----------



## rmcandlelight (Jun 19, 2010)

*My Nail of the day (NOTD)*







Purple polish is Essence Break Through bought from Ulta
White polish is by konad with konad plate M57


----------



## summerblue (Jun 20, 2010)

*Re: My Nail of the day (NOTD)*

Can you please tell me how the heck you get the top part of the polish so perfectly rounded without getting any on the cuticle & finger skin.  What's the knack?
TIA!


----------



## PTinNY (Jun 20, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

after some time swatching yesterday, I put on this vibrant green for Father's Day.  Illamasqua Smash, 3 coats although could be done in 2.


----------



## kimmy (Jun 20, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

opi catch me in your net on fingers and finger paints rose patina (perfect summer pedi) on toes. cmiyn was such a pain in the cleanup phase.


----------



## she (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

sinful colors- dream on. such a lovely matte that pops with topcoat.


----------



## kaylabella (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Sally Hansen Salon polish in Pat on the Black. It's a really dark burgandy!


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

sadly you can't see the rainbow glitters on this nail...
But I'm wearing solar power with tree hugger (both by China Glaze).


----------



## SuSana (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

fingers: OPI Rumple's Wiggin'

toes: China Glaze Purple Panic


----------



## meika79 (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Brucci - Blue Sapphire.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

i am wearing opi wing it on my finger nails and nothing on my toes right now


----------



## she (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

wet and wild- tickled pink

trying new polish brands- really loving this color, it's the perfect petal pink


----------



## Suzye829 (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

on my toes it's Rimmel's Wear 10+Minerals _Milk Chocolate_ and on my nails it's Rimmel's Lasting Finish Pro in _Steel Grey_


----------



## PTinNY (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

OPI Festive Fuschia on tips; toes nekkid


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Opi "Chopsticking to My Story"


----------



## Kayla Shevonne (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Notd*






China Glaze "White on White"
Revlon "Revlon Red"
China Glaze "Four Leaf Clover"
OPI "Ogre-the-Top Blue"
Orly "Spark"


----------



## broken_soul (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Orly Royal Navy
Konad image plate M64 with Konad white polish


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

i have essie splash of grenadine on my toes and opi catch me in your net on my fingers - both beautiful and i'm pleased with them!


----------



## littlepickle (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

China Glaze Happy Go Lucky - I've been super slack with my nails for weeks now! Bad me!


----------



## rmcandlelight (Jun 26, 2010)

*NOTD Essie Demure Vixen*






Love the pink/purple flash to this polish, used 2 coats.
Do you have this one?  If not you won't be disapointed


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Sally Hansen Xtreme Wear in "Rockstar Pink"


----------



## PTinNY (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

OPI Jade Is the New Black


----------



## rmcandlelight (Jun 27, 2010)

*Nail of the Day: Essie Demure Vixen*







Love the pink/purple flash.  2 coats
Check out other pictures on my blog


----------



## meika79 (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Sinful Colors - Dream On on tips and toes.


----------



## Curly1908 (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Nail of the Day: Essie Demure Vixen*

I like it!


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Watermelon nails


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

I've got OPI Mod About You on my nails and Orly Rage on my toes. Love both of these for the summer months.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

i decided to put for audrey by china glaze on my fingernails today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 such a classic polish imo


----------



## Entice (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: NOTD Essie Demure Vixen*

Beautiful color, beautiful nails!


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Jun 30, 2010)

delete please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ohshnappp (Jul 1, 2010)

OPI - Absolutely Alice


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Jul 2, 2010)

delete please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## broken_soul (Jul 2, 2010)

Rescue Beauty Lounge Diddy Mow.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 2, 2010)

Borghese "Botticelli Nude"


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Jul 3, 2010)

Summer plaid nails!


----------



## littlepickle (Jul 4, 2010)

China Glaze Towel Boy Toy - love the semi-matte finish and subtle blue pearl in this, I figured it would be a neon matte so it was a nice surprise


----------



## Kayla Shevonne (Jul 4, 2010)

Sally Hansen "Hidden Treasure" over OPI "Dating a Royal" 

plus, OPI "Flit a Bit on my toes.


----------



## PTinNY (Jul 4, 2010)

Was swatching Zoya Nephratiti & kept going.  Nice neutral red - micro-fine shimmer that is very tough to see when applied.   Decided to add some Konad & did my left ring finger first - the blue wasn't a great choice. 





So I changed things up and went to my awkward hand, which turned out better.  My version of Konad fireworks for today's holiday:


----------



## kimmy (Jul 4, 2010)

bb couture intake valve on fingers, china glaze sexy silhouette on toes.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 4, 2010)

China Glaze "Turned Up Turquoise"


----------



## meika79 (Jul 4, 2010)

Maybelline Express Finish - Summer Splash


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 4, 2010)

Just changed mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Now it's Revlon "Iced Spice"


----------



## franken_stein (Jul 5, 2010)

Essie "Mint Candy Apple"!


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Jul 5, 2010)

delete please!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ohshnappp (Jul 6, 2010)

China Glaze - Paper Chasing


----------



## she (Jul 6, 2010)

opi red my fortune cookie on fingers and toes. very 4th of july


----------



## Kayla Shevonne (Jul 8, 2010)

(Right hand)





(Left hand)

- Orly "Orlon Basecoat"
- China Glaze "Lemon Fizz"
- Revlon "Chocolate Truffle"
- L.A. Colors Art Deco "Forest Green"
- L.A. Colors Art Deco "Mint Green"
- Fimo flowers from eBay
- Nail rhinestones from eBay
- Orly "Sealon Topcoat"

Note: I saw a tutorial for a similar nail design on youtube a while back but I don't remember whose design it is, I came across it randomly. Anyway, credit is for the design is theirs, whoever they are!


----------



## heartbeam (Jul 8, 2010)

Opi Coney Island Cotton Candy


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Jul 8, 2010)

delete please!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## littlepickle (Jul 11, 2010)

China Glaze - Bahamian Escape - pretending to escape to the Bahamas to the bf...


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 11, 2010)

on my toes i have orly's bailamos and on my fingers i am wearing nubar's raspberry truffle with their 2010 flaskie polish layered on top - super awesome looking!


----------



## meika79 (Jul 12, 2010)

on fingers MAC Originality
on toes OPI Don't be Koi with Me


----------



## ruthless (Jul 12, 2010)

*Barry M Pure Turquoise*

Second test run of a Barry M polish the color is GORGEOUS very pleased


----------



## n_c (Jul 12, 2010)

China Glaze - Sexy in the City


----------



## Jessie May (Jul 13, 2010)

Essie's Mink Muffs- I am so glad I could finally get a hold of this!


----------



## ohshnappp (Jul 13, 2010)

Del Sol - Ruby Slipper
Silver glitter with a clear base indoors and a red base in the sun!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 13, 2010)

Nicole by Opi "Let's Get Star-ted"


----------



## perfecttenn (Jul 14, 2010)

Ulta - For Bitten


----------



## Crystalrubi (Jul 15, 2010)

Found some cute decals at my local dollar store. At first I didn't give them much thought but then I noticed that they had little owl's and I was so thrilled I bought two. *loves owls* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And please excuse the horrible application/dry hands/cuticles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol 

http://i345.photobucket.com/albums/p...i/DSCN1026.jpg

Base - 2% Milk by Wet n Wild
Tip - A combination of: Frozen Fantasy by Estee Lauder/ 123A by N.Y.C.
Glitter - All About You by Sinful Colors
Tree - Prince Charming by Orly


----------



## franken_stein (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: Notd*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_




China Glaze *Recycle *& OPI *Ogre-The-Top Blue*

and OPI *Miami Beet* on my toes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
This is so incredibly gorgeous that I really hope you don't mind if I'm inspired by it and try it myself...


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 15, 2010)

i am wearing shien on from ud summer of love kit. it's a very nice goldy tan colour, but perhaps would suit somebody with more of a tan than myself.


----------



## Curly1908 (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm wearing OPI "Flower to Flower".  I wish the shimmer was more obvious.


----------



## Tavia (Jul 15, 2010)

A few days ago I was wearing Kinetics Butterfly Wing Velvet. It's so chip resistant and I love it. 






Now I'm wearing Kinetics Yes!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 15, 2010)

Covergirl "Gold Rush" -- One simple coat, I was tired and that's all I felt like doing.


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Jul 16, 2010)

delete please!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NYDoll88 (Jul 16, 2010)

Chanel Particuliere


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 16, 2010)

nubra raspberry truffle on my fingers (again!) and i'm not sure what to put on my toes right now!


----------



## Kayla Shevonne (Jul 16, 2010)

- OPI "Party in My Cabana"
- L.A. Colors Art Deco "White"
- China Glaze "Watermelon Rind" (how fitting, right!?)
- L.A. Colors Art Deco "Lime Glitter"
- China Glaze "Liquid Leather"


----------



## littlepickle (Jul 17, 2010)

I've been wearing China Glaze - BFF the past couple of days, changed last night to Candie (CG) with It's Poppin' (CG) for the tips. Yay!


----------



## Crystalrubi (Jul 18, 2010)

Essie - Turqouise & Caicos
Sally Hansen - Thinking of Blue


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 18, 2010)

Milani "Pink Hottie" w/"Sparkle Me Silver" Top Coat (Opi by Sephora)


----------



## m_3 (Jul 18, 2010)

Sinful Colors Pink Forever with China Glaze Anklets of Amethyst on top


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Jul 19, 2010)

delete please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 21, 2010)

Nicole by Opi "Play Fair"


----------



## Tavia (Jul 21, 2010)

I've been wearing this color for 5 days already and it still gorgeous. I hope to have time and review it today/ tomorrow because it's so chip resistant.  All the nail polishes I've tried so far from Kinetics Summer collection are great. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is Raspberry Fizz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't know how to describe this better:  it's a red raspberry color with fine glitter particles and reflections of pink, raspberry, cyclam, red....there are so many colors that this nail polish reflects really 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## moonlit (Jul 22, 2010)

I just got 7 nail polishes today and I tried out zoya posh. Love the color. Sorry about the poor quality pic.

http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/n...7/zoyaposh.jpg


----------



## ohshnappp (Jul 22, 2010)

Deborah Lippmann - Across the Universe

LOVE.


----------



## PinK_VatrA (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm wearing *OPI DS Limited*. It's a nice warm coppery pink. Love this so much!


----------



## moonlit (Jul 23, 2010)

zoya malia- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it


----------



## Kayla Shevonne (Jul 23, 2010)

- OPI "Jade is the New Black"
- China Glaze "Four Leaf Clover"
- Orly "Green Apple"
- China Glaze "Re-fresh Mint"


----------



## Half N Half (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm wearing Orly Powder Puff + China Glaze Rainbow. It was kind of hard to capture the iridescence of Rainbow, but it's really pretty IRL.


----------



## kimmy (Jul 25, 2010)

just put on opi dc cherry blossom topped with opi pink me i'm good.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 26, 2010)

today i am wearing china glaze agent lavender on my finger nails - such an awesome cream finish and it only takes 2 coats to be opaque - super girly too


----------



## ohshnappp (Jul 27, 2010)

China Glaze - Four Leaf Clover
with
China Glaze - Medallion 
on top


----------



## moonlit (Jul 28, 2010)

Today I am wearing zoya drew.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jul 28, 2010)

Rescue Beauty Lounge Concrete Jungle... I love this colour! 

sorry for the crappy phone pic...


----------



## mocha_queen (Jul 28, 2010)

Sinful Colors Black on Black
CG Matte magic
Sally Hansen Diamond Shine (on tips)











Pure Ice Wild Thing
CG 2030
Sinful Colors Black on Black
Sally Hansen Diamond Shine Top Coat
Konad Plate m36


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Jul 29, 2010)

delete please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kimmy (Jul 29, 2010)

tips: opi no bees please
toes: essie bright tights + opi pink me i'm good


----------



## meika79 (Jul 29, 2010)

Fingers- Orly green with Envy with SH Hidden Treasure on top. 
Toes - Essie Pretty Edgy.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 30, 2010)

i currently have mac - blue india on my finger nails and naked toe nails right now!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 30, 2010)

Naked finger nails today and OPI The Thrill of Brazil on my toe nails


----------



## moonlit (Jul 30, 2010)

I am wearing Zoya ibiza

Guess what? It is the exact color as chanel blue satin. 

I have both.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jul 30, 2010)

Zoya Mimi


----------



## Kayla Shevonne (Jul 30, 2010)

- China Glaze "Rodeo Fanatic"
- OPI "Blue My Mind"
- Zoya "Perrie"
- OPI "Rumple's Wiggin'"
- China Glaze "White On White"


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Jul 31, 2010)

delete please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

classic camel


----------



## littlepickle (Jul 31, 2010)

China Glaze's Lemon Fizz with Cleopatra over top


----------



## Curly1908 (Jul 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RiCh_N_PrEtTy* 

 
_





classic camel_

 
This color looks really good on your skin tone.  I hated Classic Camel in all the other swatches that I'd seen.


----------



## moonlit (Aug 1, 2010)

I am wearing zoya perrie today


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 1, 2010)

i have just painted my fingers with adina by zoya and topped it with nubar's 2010 polish


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Aug 3, 2010)

delete please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
midnight mission


----------



## clslvr6spd (Aug 4, 2010)

I got a fill on my nails yesterday and I brought Jewelmarine & reflects teal glitter pigment to my nail tech and she mixed them both & added it to black acrylic powder...OMG, it looks divine. It turned out more teal than black, but I love it. It's my own little mix that her and I will only use!


----------



## ohshnappp (Aug 6, 2010)

Del Sol - Rock Star


----------



## Kayla Shevonne (Aug 6, 2010)

- OPI "Lucky Lucky Lavender"
- Zoya "Robyn"
- L.A. Colors Art Deco "Black Sparkles"


----------



## broken_soul (Aug 8, 2010)

LA Splash Golden Seahorse


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Aug 9, 2010)

delete please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Sally Hansen-HD- DVD


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Aug 12, 2010)

Maybelline Sunset Prisms


----------



## XxXxX (Aug 12, 2010)

China Glaze For Audrey on my toes

I'm about to paint my nails w NYX Candy Glitter! I've only used it as a glitter topcoat, but since it has a pink base I'm going to see what it looks like by itself. I usually just use glitter for topcoat so this is going to be new to me.


----------



## Kayla Shevonne (Aug 13, 2010)

I used:
- China Glaze Strong Adhesion Base Coat
- China Glaze "White on White"
- Zoya "Robyn"
- Orly "Green With Envy"
- Zoya "Jolene"
- OPI "Do You Lilac It?"
- China Glaze "Lemon Fizz"
- L.A. Colors Art Deco "Black"


----------



## kittykit (Aug 14, 2010)

China Glaze For Audrey


----------



## Zantedge (Aug 14, 2010)

Sally Hansen Hidden Treasure over China Glaze Frostbite.


----------



## XxXxX (Aug 16, 2010)

Still have China Glaze For Audrey on toes and the NYX Girls in Candy Glitter looked cute by itself on fingers! Had to do 3 coats though.

NYX Girls in Naked (3 coats) on nails now.


----------



## littlepickle (Aug 16, 2010)

I got a manicure today...










From a 2 year old I babysit, Belle! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On the left hand she used... Heli-Yum, Dorothy Who? And a splash of Flying Dragon.
On the right hand she used... Breakin', Flying Dragon, Atlantis, BFF & a splash of Candie. All China Glaze


----------



## Kayla Shevonne (Aug 20, 2010)

(Right hand)





(Left hand)

• China Glaze Strong Adhesion Base Coat
• China Glaze - Midnight Mission (base)
• China Glaze - Fairy Dust (over base)
• OPI - Red My Fortune Cookie (ufo)
• China Glaze - White On White (base for ufo dome)
• China Glaze - Rainbow (on top of White On White)
• Orly - Spark (ufo windows)
• China Glaze - Custom Kicks (planet)
• L.A. Colors Art Deco - Gold Rush (planetary ring)
• OPI - What's With The Cattitude? (water on earth)
• OPI - Green-wich Village (land on earth)
• L.A. Colors Art Deco - Black (all the outlines)
• eBay rhinestones
• Seche Vite Top Coat


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm wearing "Hectic" by Illamasqua. My first time using their polishes and oh my goddd I'm in love. Probably my new favorite polish brand.


----------



## Curly1908 (Aug 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_I'm wearing "Hectic" by Illamasqua. My first time using their polishes and oh my goddd I'm in love. Probably my new favorite polish brand._

 
I've been lemming some Illamasqua polishes for a while.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 21, 2010)

on my fingers i have foxy by china glaze and i have naked toe nails right now!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_I've been lemming some Illamasqua polishes for a while. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
If you have a chance, I wouldn't hesitate to get some 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I usually like to change my polish every other day if I'm not too tired after working but this looks so good I don't want to touch it


----------



## Curly1908 (Aug 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_If you have a chance, I wouldn't hesitate to get some 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I usually like to change my polish every other day if I'm not too tired after working but this looks so good I don't want to touch it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hmmm...I think my 1st one is going to be "Muse".  I initially wanted OPI "Ski Teal You Drop" but it ended up being too dark when I swatched it.  Muse looks perfect!  Do u have that one?


----------



## XxXxX (Aug 24, 2010)

OPI 20 Candles on My Cake on fingers ... first fall polish this season!

OPI Flower-to-Flower on toes!


----------



## User67 (Aug 26, 2010)

Revlon Gray Suede. I am in love with this shade! I think this might be my HG color for fall.


----------



## Kayla Shevonne (Aug 27, 2010)

My colourful camo nails that I'm currently sporting:






China Glaze Strong Adhesion Base Coat
OPI - The "It" Colour
Zoya - Jolene
Zoya - Robyn
OPI - Funky Dunkey
Seche Vite Top Coat


----------



## Half N Half (Aug 27, 2010)

NARS Purple Rain


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 28, 2010)

Nicole by Opi "You're an Angel"
Such a great pink.. Makes me think Barbie


----------



## Curly1908 (Aug 29, 2010)

Sally Hansen "Clear" :/


----------



## mocha_queen (Aug 29, 2010)

China Glaze Turned Up Turquoise
China Glaze Millenium


----------



## kittykit (Aug 30, 2010)

China Glaze Strawberry Fields. I love this shade and it dries really fast.


----------



## meika79 (Aug 30, 2010)

Zoya Norra on my finger. 
Chanel Paradoxyl (or how ever you spell it) on my toes.


----------



## Kayla Shevonne (Aug 30, 2010)

*Orly - Space Cadet*


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kayla Shevonne* 

 
_*Orly - Space Cadet*




_

 
Holy cow I love that.  Reminds me of Dior Orion, which I loved


----------



## Kayla Shevonne (Aug 31, 2010)

^I know, it's so beautiful! It killed me to take it off but there were signs of tip wear so I gave in.

Here's my nails today:






China Glaze Strong Adhesion Base Coat
China Glaze - Solar Power (pencil)
China Glaze - Platinum Silver (metal band)
Orly - Elsbeth's Rose (eraser)
L.A. Colors Art Deco - Silver (detailing on metal band)
China Glaze - Ingrid mixed with China Glaze - Solar Power (detailing on pencil)
Seche Vite Top Coat
China Glaze Matte Magic Top Coat (eraser only)

This is not my design at all, it's all over youtube right now and I thought I would give it a try myself. However, I actually really dislike it and it probably won't stay on that long because Solar Power looks awful against my skin tone. It's a cute concept though.


Oh, and OPI - DS Extravagance on my toes.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 31, 2010)

Zoya Charla on tips and Color Club Pink Rush on toes


----------



## Daph_ (Aug 31, 2010)

Recent NOTD:





Nfu Oh 051 over RBL Bruised


----------



## Daph_ (Sep 2, 2010)

"Took it off yesterday NOTD" 





Orly Lollipop, stamped with ChG Harmony and imageplate M60


----------



## zosojacks (Sep 4, 2010)

FINALLY got my hands on a bottle of CG Ruby Pumps! It's as beautiful as everyone says it is


----------



## Daph_ (Sep 4, 2010)

Another one from last week:










Barielle Sweet Addiction

@zosojacks RP is awesome! Should wear that again.. And take better pics of it lol. Thanks for giving me the idea


----------



## Susanne (Sep 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zosojacks* 

 
_FINALLY got my hands on a bottle of CG Ruby Pumps! It's as beautiful as everyone says it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Enjoy!!


----------



## meika79 (Sep 6, 2010)

OPI Ski Teal We Drop on fingers 
MAC Mornign After on toes


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 6, 2010)

Essie Fishnet Stocking on my tips, this is the most beautiful blood red! I also have Essie Lapis of Luxury on toes


----------



## meika79 (Sep 8, 2010)

Orly Perfectly Plum


----------



## enigmatic (Sep 9, 2010)

China Glaze - Recycle. I'm really loving this, it's different!


----------



## she (Sep 10, 2010)

earlier i had on opi lpad (toes) and lpam (fingers). i mention it because i really liked these shades, though i avoided them due to the hype.

had my mani/pedi this evening and chose opi dutch tulips, perfect name for this color and a nice end to the summer season.


----------



## kittykit (Sep 10, 2010)

China Glaze International Flare.


----------



## Half N Half (Sep 11, 2010)

Sephora by OPI Only Gold For Me (on top of Orly Powder Puff)


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 11, 2010)

Chanel Paradoxal again! I keep going back to this since I got it last month


----------



## Kayla Shevonne (Sep 11, 2010)

Tuesday:




Zoya - Edyta

Today:




Zoya - Edyta with Revlon - Belle on top


----------



## kittykit (Sep 13, 2010)

China Glaze Sugar High. This colour really cheers me up.


----------



## RedRibbon (Sep 13, 2010)

I have no fingernails (I bite them) but on my toes I am currently wearing Discomix by Models Own.  A very nice purpley, pink glittery colour.


----------



## Kayla Shevonne (Sep 13, 2010)

OPI - Light my Sapphire layered with Nicole by OPI - Nicole...Spotted!


----------



## zosojacks (Sep 15, 2010)

Illamasqua - Baptiste. Such a beautiful vampy purple with dimension.


----------



## kittykit (Sep 15, 2010)

China Glaze Ingrid.


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 15, 2010)

I put Nicole Starbright Sparkles over my French Mani til I can get to the salon because my UV gel topcoat was looking ragged.  It looks pretty cool.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 17, 2010)

Zoya Edyta <3


----------



## Karinalicious53 (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm wearing Sally Hansen Insta-Dry Nail Color in Rapid Red, topped with Sally Hansen HD Nail Color in Three-D. Dots are done with L.A. Colors Art Deco Nail Lacquer in White.


----------



## Smf16 (Sep 26, 2010)

**This color looks to me like OPI Jade is the new black. I don't own that color but from the pictures I see it looks like a good dupe?? Love this color! <3




Ulta The Jungle Look


----------



## raynebeau2 (Sep 26, 2010)

china glaze emerald fitzgerald


----------



## enigmatic (Sep 26, 2010)

OPI Lincoln Park After Dark w/ China Glaze Ick-A-Bod-Y on the ring finger. I'm waiting until October to actually use it but I was feeling festive.


----------



## Daph_ (Sep 27, 2010)

Recent NOTD





RBL Orbis Non Sufficit, two coats


----------



## Susanne (Sep 27, 2010)

I am wearing Rich & Royal by p2 (a drugstore brand here) - which is a great dupe for OPI for Sephora Metro Chic.


----------



## kittykit (Sep 29, 2010)

China Glaze Foxy... It's my second favourite colour from the Vintage Vixen collection.


----------



## dressedtokill (Sep 30, 2010)

Pink gradiant nails!


----------



## Daph_ (Sep 30, 2010)

Another recent NOTD (my current notd sucks, I broke a nail so it looks like a mess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

http://i959.photobucket.com/albums/a...wakenM7101.jpg

http://i959.photobucket.com/albums/a...1closeup01.jpg


China Glaze Strawberry Fields stamped with Awaken and M71


----------



## moonlit (Oct 3, 2010)

wearing zoya zara


----------



## ryanne.nicole (Oct 4, 2010)

The black is just NYC (119A), and then the silver is Milani 702 Art of Silver. I also wanted to practice with rhinestones, so I put them on every nail. Afterwards, I realized they're not that noticeable, what with the silver glitter... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh well.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The thumb...


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Oct 7, 2010)

"All Hail McQueen" by Butter London
Will be taking swatch pictures later


----------



## Flaminbird (Oct 7, 2010)

First time posting my nails. I watched Goldiestarling's YT vid on her Frankenstien nails and loved it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I bought some cheapie Sally's Girl n/p for the base  because I don't intend on wearing a color like this often. I used nailart pen in black for the hair, Konad's black for the eyes/mouth and hair, Konad's white for the eyes. I found it hard to do my right hand and even on my left side since I'm right handed wasn't the best.






Here's a link to her vid:
YouTube - Cute Frankenstein Nails for Halloween


----------



## Half N Half (Oct 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Flaminbird* 

 
_First time posting my nails. I watched Goldiestarling's YT vid on her Frankenstien nails and loved it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I bought some cheapie Sally's Girl n/p for the base because I don't intend on wearing a color like this often. I used nailart pen in black for the hair, Konad's black for the eyes/mouth and hair, Konad's white for the eyes. I found it hard to do my right hand and even on my left side since I'm right handed wasn't the best.





_

 

That is so cute! I think you did a great job


----------



## she (Oct 14, 2010)

opi rumple's wiggin on fingers, big apple red on toes

  	taking advantage of ulta's sale this weekend... yay!


----------



## Beauty11111 (Oct 15, 2010)

Chanel black satin .


----------



## kittykit (Oct 15, 2010)

China Glaze Heli-Yum.. I've been wearing only dark colours for the past weeks... time for something bright!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Oct 15, 2010)

"Fresh Squeezed" by Nicole by Opi


----------



## bellaboomboom (Oct 15, 2010)

Supermodel by Deborah Lippmann


----------



## DOLLface (Oct 23, 2010)

Haven't painted my nails in months and it's made me quite sad, so today I started up again!

  	Fingers are OPI Lincoln Park After Dark (2 coats) and China Glaze Mummy May I? (1 coat).

  	Toes are Wet 'n Wild French White Creme that I plan to top with Sally Girl U Glow Girl.


----------



## dixie (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm wearing Zoya's Kelly which I bought today at Ulta.  Love!


----------



## dxgirly (Oct 24, 2010)

Excuse the messiness. I was on a nail hiatus for the last 7 months, so I'm way out of practice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








  	OPI Flashbulb Fuchsia
  	OPI Black Onyx
  	OPI Birthday Babe


----------



## Susanne (Oct 25, 2010)

OPI for Sephora - Metro Chic


----------



## JennsJewelz (Oct 25, 2010)

I just took my Metro Chic off on Saturday to make way for glow-in-the-dark Halloween Nails 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I'm wearing OPI by Sephora in Full Moon, with Sally Hansen Nail Art Pen in Black for spiderwebs


----------



## jjjenko (Oct 25, 2010)

OPI glizerland & bring on the bling! super gold and flashy! i love it!!


----------



## DOLLface (Oct 27, 2010)

Re-did my nails the same (OPI LPAD and ChG Mummy May I?), but did a matte top coat instead.

  	My toes are now OPI Thanks So Muchness, which is so glowy and gorgeous!


----------



## dixie (Oct 28, 2010)

Lovin' everyone's nails!  I just removed Zoya's Kelly and am trying to decide what to put on next.  I'm going to see Wicked on Saturday, so I'm thinking I might go with Essie's Wicked.


----------



## she (Oct 28, 2010)

fingers- dulche de leche, opi
  	toes- fiercely fiona, opi

  	i have to be "conservative" for the next few weeks so i am rebelling with the lovely toes


----------



## dxgirly (Oct 29, 2010)

OPI Flit A Bit


----------



## Smf16 (Oct 30, 2010)

China Glaze Ruby Pumps <3


----------



## kittykit (Nov 1, 2010)

China Glaze Riveter Rouge.


----------



## dxgirly (Nov 2, 2010)

OPI Chip Skip
  	OPI Natural Nail Base Coat
  	OPI Birthday Babe
  	OPI Happy Anniversary!
  	OPI RapiDry Top Coat


  	Please don't mind the crappy cuticles. I really need to get some more oil for them.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 3, 2010)

fingers - teasey does it by opi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  	toes - diva of geneva by opi... again! i love this polish!!


----------



## DOLLface (Nov 6, 2010)

Fingers are OPI DS Diamond.

  	Toes are Essie Swing Velvet.


----------



## Karinalicious53 (Nov 7, 2010)

These colors reminded me of Wizard of Oz! I just got this sea foam color from Forever21, the red is Sally Hansen Insta-Dry in Rapid Red, topped with Pure Luxe glitter in Raspberry Ice.
​ 

​


----------



## ohshnappp (Dec 10, 2010)

China Glaze - Mistletoe Kisses


----------



## hilaryrose (Dec 10, 2010)

OPI The Show Must Go On (Burlesque)


----------



## RedRibbon (Dec 11, 2010)

I am wearing a greige shade with the Barry M crackle effect polish on top.  I'm growing my nails and they're finally at the "past the skin" phase, woo!


----------



## dressedtokill (Dec 11, 2010)

Green gradient nails!


----------



## gigiopolis (Dec 11, 2010)

I did this a couple of weeks ago but forgot to post it! 






  	Sally Hansen Complete Salon Manicure - Wet Clay
  	China Glaze - Sky-High Top
  	The Face Shop Nail Dot Pen - #2 Black


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Dec 11, 2010)

That's a gorgeous mani, gigiopolis!





  	Sally Hansen Xtreme Wear in "Going Green"


----------



## ohshnappp (Dec 11, 2010)

Deborah Lippmann - Happy Birthday





  	It is amazing.


----------



## katred (Dec 20, 2010)

Just got a manicure done with Tempest by China Glaze. I've never seen CG stuff for sale in Canada, so I'm hoping that I can convince the salon to sell me one. The colour is amazing!!!! I seriously cannot stop looking at my nails.


----------



## Chester (Dec 23, 2010)

OPI Smitten with Mittens


----------



## meika79 (Dec 27, 2010)

Revlon's Top Speed in Espresso


----------



## ohshnappp (Dec 30, 2010)

Had China Glaze - Party Hearty on my nails for Christmas, but now I have Zoya - Ivanka on them.


----------



## dressedtokill (Jan 9, 2011)

strawberry nails


----------



## JennsJewelz (Feb 28, 2011)

^^ Cute!  Katy Perry OPI in Teenage Dream and Black Shatter


----------



## MAChostage (Mar 6, 2011)

I just had to try those new Sally Hansen Salon Effects polish strips.  Here's Laced Up:


----------



## JennsJewelz (Mar 7, 2011)

China Glaze Sea Spray alone and with China Glaze Cracked Concrete Crackle:


----------



## valpiedoza (Mar 11, 2011)

Essie Big Spender is a must have to any girls nail polish collection. I got several compliments when all my girlfriends saw me wearing it. I love Essie Big Spender


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 11, 2011)

Butter London--All Hail The Queen. I love this color. You see different colors of shimmer when you look at it. I saw it in the swatches and had to have it.


----------



## JennsJewelz (Mar 22, 2011)

^^ That's what I was wearing the other day!
  	Over the weekend I wore Sephora OPI Glee collection Mash-Up, alone and then with zebra stripes:












  	Now I'm wearing another Butter London colour, No More Waity Kaity


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 24, 2011)

MAChostage said:


> I just had to try those new Sally Hansen Salon Effects polish strips.  Here's Laced Up:


	oh these are really nice! how did you find application and such? i want to try them! although my nails are about 1/3 of the size of yours!


----------



## MAChostage (Mar 24, 2011)

^^ Lou, I didn't have any trouble with the application.  I was actually pleasantly surprised that I was able to do it as quickly as I did (I'm guessing 20 minutes tops for the entire job).  The key, I think, is to not rush it because it's easy to get wrinkles/folds if you don't carefully stretch and smooth the strip on the nail.  Even with my nails at this length I had some overhang but it was really easy just to swipe the included file over the edge and remove it.  I use non-acetone polish remover and did find that it took a little elbow grease to remove these, though.  I will probably try another pattern soon, but I have so many bottles of polish I'm just trying to keep those in a good rotation as is.

  	(OT, but *congrats* on your new Specktra status!)


----------



## JennsJewelz (Mar 31, 2011)

Gosh Nail Polish in Wild Lilac (Base), Essie Sexy Divide (Tips), Witchcraft Art Liner in White (Dots)


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 1, 2011)

MAChostage said:


> ^^ Lou, I didn't have any trouble with the application.  I was actually pleasantly surprised that I was able to do it as quickly as I did (I'm guessing 20 minutes tops for the entire job).  The key, I think, is to not rush it because it's easy to get wrinkles/folds if you don't carefully stretch and smooth the strip on the nail.  Even with my nails at this length I had some overhang but it was really easy just to swipe the included file over the edge and remove it.  I use non-acetone polish remover and did find that it took a little elbow grease to remove these, though.  I will probably try another pattern soon, but I have so many bottles of polish I'm just trying to keep those in a good rotation as is.
> 
> (OT, but *congrats* on your new Specktra status!)


  	oh awesome! these should be coming to the uk very soon so i shall buy some to try then! and how long must they be if even you had over hang?! hee hee! and thank you very much


----------



## jewels931 (Apr 1, 2011)

Getting back into doing my nail deco after like, 4months of not doing a thing. These are after a week of wear too.


----------



## dressedtokill (Apr 6, 2011)

Those deco nails are so cute! I can never handle them myself though... get too annoyed with all the 3D stuff sticking up.

  	Essie California Coral


----------



## sheisaclassic (Apr 7, 2011)

dressedtokill said:


>


	Oooh, I gotta pick that color up.

  	I'm wearing China Glaze "Rose among thorns" on my fingers and some pink from Sally Hansen's professional line.


----------



## JennsJewelz (Apr 8, 2011)

I attempted a free-hand French Mani with silver roses - a little difficult to capture on camera!:

  	Witchcraft Nail Art in White & Silver, Essie Sugar Daddy


----------



## lipglass_junkie (Apr 19, 2011)

Did Essie Miss Matched with 2 coats of Nubar 2010 on top. The flakies on the subtle color is so pretty!

  	FYI, I guess since essie is making a packaging change, all the PureBeauty stores near me are unloading the old bottle for a dollar!! They only are doing it on the normal white/nude/pink/berries/red range, but still a great deal to stock up on more traditional colors!


----------



## sheisaclassic (Apr 20, 2011)

Essie "Geranium"


----------



## dxgirly (Apr 22, 2011)

China Glaze Something Sweet + Essie Borrowed & Blue


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 22, 2011)

^that looks really cute!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 24, 2011)

Zoya Marley.  I am not good with cremes, but this colour was perfect for Easter!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 24, 2011)

And now they are Zoya's Hayden! A nice bright pink with shimmer!  Sort of a Victoria Secret bag colour!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Apr 25, 2011)

^^ Pretty! Here are my Easter nails, inspired by Easter eggs! 

  	China Glaze Sea Spray, Witchcraft White





  	I'm still mastering my dotting skills, but I was pretty happy with these nonetheless!


----------



## Mrs.JC (Apr 29, 2011)

i love this thread!  just saying.


----------



## dxgirly (Apr 30, 2011)

China Glaze Four Leaf Clover (1 coat, should have done 2) + China Glaze Re-Fresh Mint (2 coats)


----------



## fiction_writer (May 2, 2011)

*Cotton Candy by Orly*

I just got a manicure and my nails were painted with Cotton Candy by Orly. I love it!


----------



## bronzedhoney (May 2, 2011)

I love it !!


----------



## kaliraksha (May 3, 2011)

Very pretty color!


----------



## rockin (May 3, 2011)

So pretty!


----------



## JennsJewelz (May 4, 2011)

Sephora OPI Arm Candy topped with China Glaze Crackle Glaze in Cracked Concrete:




  	I love the Cotton Candy mani, too!


----------



## LMD84 (May 4, 2011)

here is one of my notd on the specktra blog today! Pink Crackle


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 4, 2011)

fiction_writer said:


> I just got a manicure and my nails were painted with Cotton Candy by Orly. I love it!


  	Gorgeous!!!


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 4, 2011)

Today's look, Malia, by Zoya!


----------



## dxgirly (May 4, 2011)

China Glaze Electric Lilac + China Glaze Crushed Candy Crackle Polish. I left the pointer fingers with just the glitter.

  	I'm not really happy with it. I feel like it didn't crackle as well over a glitter polish as it does with a shimmer or a cream.


----------



## littlepickle (May 4, 2011)

fiction_writer said:


> I just got a manicure and my nails were painted with Cotton Candy by Orly. I love it!


	Okay, now I NEED this colour.


----------



## Amber714 (May 4, 2011)

Such pretty colors!!! I don't have anything to contribute unfortunately...My nails are just pink/white acrylics. Sometimes I debate on doing colors but the pink and white is just so classic to me and goes with everything.


----------



## littlepickle (May 4, 2011)

NARS Jungle Red - this is three coats, a little sheerer than I would like but still pretty


----------



## dxgirly (May 5, 2011)

China Glaze Caribbean Temptation + China Glaze Black Mesh Crackle


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 5, 2011)

Opi Mermaid's Tears and Silver Shatter from the new Pirates of the Caribbean collection.
  	The white around my cuticles is some handcream, so please excuse that.


----------



## JennsJewelz (May 6, 2011)

MAC's Formidable! from Venomous Villains:


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 6, 2011)

Zoya's Brizia    Which I adore because it matches my new shoes!


----------



## dxgirly (May 9, 2011)

OPI Mermaid's Tears


----------



## EleanorDanger (May 21, 2011)

[No message]


----------



## LMD84 (May 21, 2011)

Blue Iguana – NOTD - you can read about one of my notd here on the specktra blog!


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 22, 2011)

OPI Hot and Spicy!  A little streaky compared to working with Zoya, but I love the colour!  It is so fun and summery!  If it would only get warm out...


----------



## naturallyfab (May 22, 2011)

Today I applied Sally Hansen Xtreme Wear Polish in Mint Sorbet. I love this color! Two coats on and it's totally opaque!


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 27, 2011)

Zoya Charity


----------



## sunsational (May 27, 2011)

SH Gold crackle


----------



## LMD84 (May 29, 2011)

Zoya Jules - NOTD - here is one of my notd's from the past week on the specktra blog


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Jun 2, 2011)

This is what I currently have one my nails.



  	The colors I used are No Room For the Blues (OPI) ,Do you Lilac it?(OPI), No Boundaries(ESSIE), I'm his Coral-Friend(OPI),Girls just Want to Play(OPI) and I applied the Black Shatter on top of all.


----------



## gigiopolis (Jun 3, 2011)

GO CANUCKS GO!!





  	Blue - Orly La Playa
  	Green - OPI Jade is the New Black
  	White - Sally Hansen Nail Art Pen


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 5, 2011)

Zoya Arielle and no rings on!   lol I was house cleaning!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 6, 2011)

OPI DC Cherry Blossom.   I am loving this bright fuchsia colour!  So fun and summery!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 7, 2011)

loving your nail colours Debi!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 7, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> loving your nail colours Debi!



 	Thanks! I love this hot pink!  It is so fun I could wear it all summer long! But my other polishes might get jealous!


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Jun 9, 2011)

Wearing Sand Tropez by Essie


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 11, 2011)

Lou’s NOTD - check out todays specktra blog post to see what i have been wearing on my nails :0


----------



## dinah402 (Jun 11, 2011)

Wet n Wild Frosted Fushcia
  	China Glaze Crackle Black Mesh


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 19, 2011)

American Apparel Mannequin - this is now my HG nude colour <3





  	and this is half Zoya Lola and half Essie Mesmerize:


----------



## thebeautybible (Jun 20, 2011)

_Suzi Says Feng Shui by OPI_​ ​ ​ 


 ​ I managed to keep this colour on my nails for nearly a week. I've found that if I use a base coat, then two coats of polish then a top coat my nails never last, they just peel off. But if I just do just the two coats of polish it lasts better. Anyone else find this too?​


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 21, 2011)

Zoya Crystal NOTD - mine is on the specktra blog  such a stunning polish!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 22, 2011)

Zoya Calypso!  A perfect, but rather sheer, coral for the summer.  This is with 3 coats!


----------



## peldon (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 24, 2011)

OPI Cosmonot Tonight Honey.  A rather pink, peach, nude, fleshy frost!  I needed something light and neutral!  I got it!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Jun 24, 2011)

INGLOT 304:


----------



## naturallyfab (Jun 25, 2011)

Sally Hansen Marine Scene 280. I have this on my toes, too!


----------



## babyunicorn (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi everyone! One of my very first Konad/fauxnad designs -- I used Color Club Uptown Girl & China Glaze Admire.


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Jun 27, 2011)

Sparrow Me The Drama by OPI


----------



## babyunicorn (Jun 29, 2011)

OPI Let Them Eat Rice Cake + Zoya Mod Matte Lolly + good ol' scotch tape!


----------



## alexandrarc (Jul 7, 2011)

indoor pics





  	I hope it's ok to post more than 1 picture, this is Ozotic 530 over Clarins 230


----------



## alexandrarc (Jul 7, 2011)

By the way this is amazing - luv!



babyunicorn said:


> Hi everyone! One of my very first Konad/fauxnad designs -- I used Color Club Uptown Girl & China Glaze Admire.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jul 8, 2011)

OPI Happy Anniversary!  It is a white, sheer glitter and perfect for hot summer days!  It reminds me of snow and ice!


----------



## RoseyPosey (Jul 8, 2011)

babyunicorn said:


> OPI Let Them Eat Rice Cake + Zoya Mod Matte Lolly + good ol' scotch tape!


 
	PLEASEEEEEE post a tutorial how you did that design with scotch tape!!!!  I absolutely LOVE this!


----------



## alexandrarc (Jul 9, 2011)

Yeah I agree I love tutorials


----------



## internetchick (Jul 13, 2011)

NUBAR 2010 over NYC Midnight Amethyst


----------



## Pinkmagic38 (Jul 14, 2011)

RoseyPosey said:


> PLEASEEEEEE post a tutorial how you did that design with scotch tape!!!!  I absolutely LOVE this!


 
	  yeah please do it looks awesome


----------



## iva01 (Jul 15, 2011)

Can somebody help me?! i was wondering where I can order BUTTER LONDON CORNFLOWER BLUE nailpolish ..it has to be worldwide delivery cause I'm from Croatia...plsss help meee


----------



## iva01 (Jul 15, 2011)

this first one: http://www.miniminimarket.com/mini/...ends/2010-nail-polish-trends-cornflower-blue/


----------



## internetchick (Jul 15, 2011)

Force of Love by ICING


----------



## internetchick (Jul 16, 2011)

Sinful Colors Pinky Glitter over Sally Hansen Camelia


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jul 17, 2011)

Sally Hansen Model Behaviour.  It is a wee bit darker than this, like a lovely sky blue or intense robin's egg blue. Loving it!


----------



## internetchick (Jul 18, 2011)

Deborah Lippmann Lady Sings the Blues


----------



## thebeautybible (Jul 19, 2011)

_




_
_



_
_Bourjois Beige Glamour with Bourjois One Seconde no __2 on ring finger_


Beige Glamour is a very natural beige pink with no shimmer, great for work. Its a little think in consistency, not the easiest to work with, and I did it kinda late at night so not my best application either. The colour on my ring finger (yeah, still doing that...) is another Bourjois polish but it just has the number 2 on the bottle, don't know the name, sorry. Its soooo pretty. the brush is amazing, 1 swipe of this rounded brush and your nail is done! Love it and the colour is a pretty silvery pink.​ 
​


----------



## littlepickle (Aug 3, 2011)

Super quick mani - this is a few days' wear  China Glaze Light As Air with Orly Hook Up polka dots.


----------



## themeanjulibean (Aug 3, 2011)

OPI DS Ruby


----------



## bps117 (Aug 9, 2011)

*plants vs zombies nail*

I really like Plants vs Zombies, this game is really interesting. How do you think about it?
But I am afraid I am not a good artist. Hope you enjoy this.
.


----------



## bps117 (Aug 11, 2011)

[FONT=??]Beautiful Flower nail for today[/FONT]
  	[FONT=??]Is it beautiful? [/FONT]


----------



## bps117 (Aug 12, 2011)

cute hello kitty, is it?


----------



## lacquerella (Aug 13, 2011)

OPI Crown Me Already over Essie Smokin' Hot


----------



## bps117 (Aug 15, 2011)

[FONT=??]Always love summer[/FONT]
  	[FONT=??]Beautiful colors, and lots of fun[/FONT]
  	[FONT=??]Here is my Candy color nail for this summer[/FONT]


----------



## bps117 (Aug 16, 2011)

leopard nail art here


----------



## mimi0523 (Aug 21, 2011)

babyunicorn said:


> OPI Let Them Eat Rice Cake + Zoya Mod Matte Lolly + good ol' scotch tape!


  I love this!!!  Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## bps117 (Aug 22, 2011)

*my nail of the day!*

really *love nail art*, and I do a lot
here I want to show some, really hope you will like it
*[FONT=??]let me know, if you like it[/FONT]  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## littlepickle (Sep 20, 2011)

First of all, sorry for the spam - have recently reignited my nail polish addiction and just gotten into photographing my manicures again and have been having fun trying out Konad stuff too 




  	1 coat of Color Club Fast Woman, 3 coats of Kleancolor Red Sparkle




  	2 coats of China Glaze Liquid Leather, 1 coat of Kleancolor Black Out




  	3 coats of Kleancolor Pastel Teal, 1 coat of Nabi Multi Glitter, Color Club Wild At Heart & China Glaze IDK stamping on ring finger  (IDK was super subtle though!). I used plate M70.




  	2 coats of Kleancolor Metallic Purple, 2 coats of Kleancolor Chunky Holo Purple. So much glowier in real life!




  	3 coats of Color Club Untamed Luxury + OPI Silver Shatter. This seemed like a good idea in my head, but I think it just looked way too busy on the nail.




  	Color Club Fashion Addict & China Glaze White Cap applied randomly over the nail, then topped with China Glaze Fault Line. Again, seemed like a good idea at the time. Might have looked nicer if I had been more successful in my application of Fault Line!




  	2 coats of Kleancolor Metallic Yellow topped with Color Club Clean Break. I love this combination so much and am itching to try others with white 

  	Thanks for looking!


----------



## dnarcidy (Sep 26, 2011)

I didn't invent this, but I had to try it!


----------



## internetchick (Oct 2, 2011)

I used Wet n Wild Black Out and Cina white nail art pen.


----------



## lady_photog (Oct 2, 2011)

Love this!! :eyelove: Zoya Trixie.


----------



## internetchick (Oct 3, 2011)

Wet n Wild Behind Closed Doors over Sally Hansen Black Out


----------



## nychick1384 (Oct 5, 2011)

babyunicorn said:


> OPI Let Them Eat Rice Cake + Zoya Mod Matte Lolly + good ol' scotch tape!



 	How did you do this?! I so want to try it!


----------



## internetchick (Oct 9, 2011)

China Glaze Meteor Shower


----------



## breathofcolor (Oct 24, 2011)

s-he stylezone number 324


----------



## MAChostage (Oct 24, 2011)

Did anyone hear about OPI's new collaboration with Nicki Minaj?  It's coming in January.


----------



## madeinbrklyn (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm wearing Chanel's Graphite! Gorgeousss


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (Nov 10, 2011)

This is my NOTD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	It's Nails Inc.'s new magnetic polish which contains metal filings and uses a magnet held over the wet polish to get this effect. The photo doesn't do it justice, it's even more gorgeous in real life - it looks super shiny and almost holographic, it almost looks like the 'stripes' move as the light hits it from different angles!!


----------



## summerblue (Nov 11, 2011)

bps117 said:


>



 	Your nails look beautiful!!!  Please tell me the name of the lavender polish you are wearing.  Also, is the flower art work free hand or decals.  If decals, please let me know where you got them. TIA!


----------



## sunshine rose (Dec 6, 2011)

Wearing Chanel's Péridot again today, love this so much! This is an old pic from the summer, thankfully my nails are longer now!


----------



## elly001 (Dec 11, 2011)

Yes Malaga wine is wonderful and its color is beautiful.I am wearing Mavala Organdi.It's also gorgeous.


----------



## SQUALID (Dec 20, 2011)

Wore Deborah Lippmann Candy Shop the other day!


----------



## Leeny (Feb 8, 2012)

Joining this thread so that I get into the habit of using all my nailpolishes at least once in my lifetime.  LOL  I think I tend not to do my nails because I get fidgety after they're done and I end up smudging my manicure.  But I noticed that I don't pick at my cuticles as much if my hands and nails look nice.

  	Last week was Sally Hansen Commander in Chic (greyed-purple-putty-type colour)

	This week is Sally Hansen Calypso Blue (teal blue with shimmer) - I needed something bright to chase away winter blahs.  I also added 2 flower nail stickers on each ring finger.


----------



## coachdiva (Feb 16, 2012)

Some of you ladies have some amazing colours!


----------



## thepicketywitch (Mar 7, 2012)

A NOTD from a few days ago (note: this is the first picture of a NOTD that I think came out all right...working on getting better)





  	Nubar Mod Aqua/Rescue Beauty Lounge Bikini Bottom/Sally Hansen Crackle Antique Gold


----------



## sopiness (May 17, 2012)

Deborah Lippmann's Candy Shop might be the cutest polish yet!


----------



## Knope2012 (May 21, 2012)

My NOTD (which I've already worn for 3 days without any chipping issues):




  	Pretty and Polished Jawbreaker


----------



## Vixxan (May 23, 2012)

[h=2]Bonita Blue Savannah[/h]


----------



## Milegolas (Jun 11, 2012)

It was very difficult for my ordinary camera to capture the real beauty of this nail polish, but I tried...It feels so mermaid =p Please ignore my sausage finger.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 25, 2012)

Here is a link where you will find most nail polishes for Fall 2012, high end and middle end.
  	I just love the Orly, Chanel and Essie collections, Zoya too !
  	What's your fav collection for Fall 2012 ?

http://blog-mademoisellec.net/2012/07/vernis-les-collections-dautomne/


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Jul 27, 2012)

I´m wearing China Glaze Beauty And The Beach for the moment.
  	I think I will add some golden holographic glitter on my nails later.
  	I think BATB looks great with gold!


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Jul 27, 2012)

Milegolas said:


> It was very difficult for my ordinary camera to capture the real beauty of this nail polish, but I tried...It feels so mermaid =p Please ignore my sausage finger.


  	My fingers are way worse! 
  	I looove this nailpolish btw!


----------



## Splinter2011 (Aug 5, 2012)

SQUALID said:


> Wore Deborah Lippmann Candy Shop the other day!


  Love this. They look amazing!!


----------



## dyingforyou (Aug 5, 2012)

i got bored haha so this is what i ended up doing.


----------



## lilygreen22 (Aug 6, 2012)

my first ever stamping manicure!

http://pinterest.com/tilly25/andrea-s-nail-art/


----------



## xphoenix06 (Sep 9, 2012)

My girls wanted me to do theirs nails, so after I gave them each a little mani. I decided to do one for myself


----------



## JaneHorror (Sep 15, 2012)

My nail look using Hard Candy Sweet P and Pure Ice Cheatin


----------



## Knut (Oct 11, 2012)

China Glaze - Ruby Pumps


----------



## Knut (Oct 13, 2012)

p2 - (190) Hold me tight!
 


----------



## sweetkandy (Feb 25, 2015)

Lots of gorgeous ideas! I hope to get mine done soon, going to get glitter tips.


----------

